# dilemma



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2019)

Qualcuno conosce la mia storia e sa come la penso di fronte a certi 'accadimenti'.
Sono stato vittima di un tradimento, ho tradito anch'io, ed in entrambi i casi (sia pure in forme totalmente differenti) i rispettivi tradimenti sono venuti fuori grazie ad 'informative' esterne.
Ora so - con un certo grado di precisione - che un'amica (moglie di un amico) ha una storia extra. Almeno una.
La mia compagna mi ha fatto capire - senza andare oltre - che questa sua/nostra amica (ripeto, moglie di un amico e madre di due figli) intrattiene rapporti telefonici costanti con due uomini.
Non mi è dato capire la frequenza certo è che questi rapporti telefonici vanno avanti da tempo, sicuramente da più di un anno.
Scrivo 'rapporti telefonici' perchè così mi è stato riferito, ma quando me ne ha accennato si vedeva lontano un miglio che me ne stava dando una versione parecchio edulcorata (che, insomma, questi contatti non si esauriscono in un frequente scambio di messaggi Whatsapp).
Per cui, dando per scontato che la frequentazione non si limiti a qualche messaggio, e dando per certo che so al 99 % con chi si sofferma in amabili conversazioni, Vi chiedo :
cerco in qualche modo di far intendere al mio amico di aprire gli occhi o mi faccio i cazzi miei (propendo per quest'ultima ipotesi) ?
Lui qualcosa so che l'ha capìta, non so però cosa o se invece ha semplicemente qualche sospetto.
Scemo non è, da giovane (o, comunque, da non sposato) di donne ne ha avute, anche contemporaneramente, quindi non è un babbione ma uno che certe dinamiche le conosce.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2019)

fatte li cazzi tua, che è meglio


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Ciao e ben riletto.
E' un po' difficile dare una risposta valevole per ogni rapporto di amicizia, credo ne abbiamo già parlato. Cosa gli andresti a dire, però? Che sai per sentito dire che la moglie... chatta? Per me per come la poni (e per il dubbio stesso che ti poni, se dirglielo o meno) su due piedi ti direi di lasciar perdere.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatte li cazzi tua, che è meglio


Lo farò.

C'è però una cosa che me le fa girare, e cioè che lei è straviziata dal marito, oltre che - va da sè - amatissima.
E io non riesco a sopportare che - nonostante viva tra gli agi più esagerati (vacanze, vestiti, ristoranti, colf, casa super) lo ripaghi in questo modo.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao e ben riletto.
> E' un po' difficile dare una risposta valevole per ogni rapporto di amicizia, credo ne abbiamo già parlato. Cosa gli andresti a dire, però? Che sai per sentito dire che la moglie... chatta? Per me per come la poni (e per il dubbio stesso che ti poni, se dirglielo o meno) su due piedi ti direi di lasciar perdere.


Non avrei sicuramente le palle per dirglielo di persona.
Per il resto, lui ha sicuramente i mezzi (economici) per capire ESATTAMENTE cosa fa la moglie.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo farò.
> 
> C'è però una cosa che me le fa girare, e cioè che lei è straviziata dal marito, oltre che - va da sè - amatissima.
> E io non riesco a sopportare che - nonostante viva tra gli agi più esagerati (vacanze, vestiti, ristoranti, colf, casa super) lo ripaghi in questo modo.


Questo proprio non sarebbe comunque un buon motivo per dirlo al tuo amico. Anzi al contrario (almeno io) mi sentirei  "meglio" se sapessi che c'è già maretta.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo proprio non sarebbe comunque un buon motivo per dirlo al tuo amico. Anzi al contrario (almeno io) mi sentirei  "meglio" se sapessi che c'è già maretta.


So che lui un paio di mesi fa ha 'intuito' qualcosa.

Ma so anche che lei continua a messaggiare con queste persone.

Quindi, se lui ha affrontato la questione con lei, e lei continua ad intrattenere questi rapporti, o lui non ha capito granchè, o queste storie sono davvero irresistibili oppure ancora lei è davvero bravissima (furba è furba).


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> So che lui un paio di mesi fa ha 'intuito' qualcosa.
> 
> Ma so anche che lei continua a messaggiare con queste persone.
> 
> Quindi, se lui ha affrontato la questione con lei, e lei continua ad intrattenere questi rapporti, o lui non ha capito granchè, o queste storie sono davvero irresistibili oppure ancora lei è davvero bravissima (furba è furba).


Hai mai pensato che quanto ti sia stato riferito non ha nessun fondamento ? 
Sei sicuro che è vero ?
Questa è la prima domanda che mi farei .


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno conosce la mia storia e sa come la penso di fronte a certi 'accadimenti'.
> Sono stato vittima di un tradimento, ho tradito anch'io, ed in entrambi i casi (sia pure in forme totalmente differenti) i rispettivi tradimenti sono venuti fuori grazie ad 'informative' esterne.
> Ora so - con un certo grado di precisione - che un'amica (moglie di un amico) ha una storia extra. Almeno una.
> La mia compagna mi ha fatto capire - senza andare oltre - che questa sua/nostra amica (ripeto, moglie di un amico e madre di due figli) intrattiene rapporti telefonici costanti con due uomini.
> ...


Dipende dall’amicizia.

Ho dei rapporti con alcune (poche) persone in cui non dire nulla mi farebbe sentire come se io, tacendo, stessi tradendo loro. 

In quel caso parlerei.
Nell’altro 95% mi farei i cazzi miei.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo farò.
> 
> C'è però una cosa che me le fa girare, e cioè che lei è straviziata dal marito, oltre che - va da sè - amatissima.
> E io non riesco a sopportare che - nonostante viva tra gli agi più esagerati (vacanze, vestiti, ristoranti, colf, casa super) lo ripaghi in questo modo.


E ti stupisci? E' proprio perchè è placida e strasicura che tradisce, dicesi anche tradimento da noia.

Io fossi dall'altra parte vorrei sapere, ma in questi casi dove hai zero prove, se lui vuol bersi la versione di lei (che di certo non ammetterà), tu farai la fine "dell'amante", nel senso che l'eventuale rabbia verrà scaricata su di te.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo farò.
> 
> C'è però una cosa che me le fa girare, e cioè che lei è straviziata dal marito, oltre che - va da sè - amatissima.
> E io non riesco a sopportare che - nonostante viva tra gli agi più esagerati (vacanze, vestiti, ristoranti, colf, casa super) lo ripaghi in questo modo.


magari è proprio per quello che lo tradisce


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Io mi farei bellamente i cazzi miei...sono dell' idea che se uno sa di un tradimento deve tenerselo per se..... anche se si è amici....
Non si può sapere cosa c è dietro la porta di casa di ognuno....


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2019)

Ciao Jim fatti i cazzi tuoi, anche perché chi vuol vedere vede da solo e non ha bisogno del bastone come un cieco


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Perché tua moglie te l’ha detto?
Mi sembra che questo sia il punto più importante in questo caso.
Tu rivelando ciò che ti ha detto tradiresti lei.
Perché ti ha detto una cosa che ti mette nelle condizioni di scegliere tra lei e il tuo amico?
È quello che vuoi fare?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Oltretutto io avevo rivelato delle cose a mio marito. È accaduto prima che scoprissi è tutto ciò che ne è derivato.
Il fatto che quello che era un segreto tra noi sia rimasto tale è una cosa che apprezzo. 
Oltretutto non sai altro che di contatti telefonici e sai che lui ha già sospettato la cosa e ne ha parlato con lei.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Mandagli una lettera anonima, quella non deve passarla liscia...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mandagli una lettera anonima, quella non deve passarla liscia...


Complimentoni
Che schifo 
Parlo per esperienza


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2019)

L'esperienza personale qui non ci dovrebbe entrare, io entro nel merito della vicenda raccontata da Jim.
Marito innamorato, anzi innamoratissimo, tutti gli agi possibili, vita dorata e non le basta ancora?
No, certa gente deve svegliarsi dal sogno e precipitare nel peggiore degli incubi.


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'esperienza personale qui non ci dovrebbe entrare, io entro nel merito della vicenda raccontata da Jim.
> Marito innamorato, anzi innamoratissimo, tutti gli agi possibili, vita dorata e non le basta ancora?
> No, certa gente deve svegliarsi dal sogno e precipitare nel peggiore degli incubi.


Quello che si vede da fuori non corrisponde quasi mai alla realtà interna.

Trovo che sia spregevole muoversi con l’obiettivo principale di causare sofferenza a qualcuno ergendosi a giudice superiore.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatte li cazzi tua, che è meglio


Quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'esperienza personale qui non ci dovrebbe entrare, io entro nel merito della vicenda raccontata da Jim.
> Marito innamorato, anzi innamoratissimo, tutti gli agi possibili, vita dorata e non le basta ancora?
> No, certa gente deve svegliarsi dal sogno e precipitare nel peggiore degli incubi.


Ma che cazzo stai a dì?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Complimentoni
> Che schifo
> Parlo per esperienza


Pure io. @Diletta vai a cagare da sola o serve l'accompagno?


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'esperienza personale qui non ci dovrebbe entrare, io entro nel merito della vicenda raccontata da Jim.
> Marito innamorato, anzi innamoratissimo, tutti gli agi possibili, vita dorata e non le basta ancora?
> No, certa gente deve svegliarsi dal sogno e precipitare nel peggiore degli incubi.


Tutta questa energia negativa non ha senso


----------



## bettypage (16 Dicembre 2019)

C'è chi non vede perché non vuole vedere


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Non mi è chiaro comunque come possano avere un peso gli agi. Mica l’ha comprata.
Gli agi sono in proporzione al reddito, non è che chi è partner di un/a operaio/a ha motivi per tradire in base alle ristrettezze economiche.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro comunque come possano avere un peso gli agi. Mica l’ha comprata.
> Gli agi sono in proporzione al reddito, non è che chi è partner di un/a operaio/a ha motivi per tradire in base alle ristrettezze economiche.


Era per  sottolineare che è un'ingrata sotto un certo punto di vista.
Io direi che comunque stanno bene.
Non romperei un equilibrio altrui.
Io so di tradimento vicini, non mi passa per la testa di dire qualcosa.
Soprattutto se non richiesto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era per  sottolineare che è un'ingrata sotto un certo punto di vista.
> Io direi che comunque stanno bene.
> Non romperei un equilibrio altrui.
> Io so di tradimento vicini, non mi passa per la testa di dire qualcosa.
> Soprattutto se non richiesto.


Boh è un aspetto che non avrei considerato, così come non direi che il tradito è alto o magro né che il traditore è svedese o africano.
Evidentemente il tenore di vita è per Jim un elemento per valutare il tradimento.
Pensa che tu sei stato tradito e sei intonato, pensavo di essere stata tradita perché stonata.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh è un aspetto che non avrei considerato, così come non direi che il tradito è alto o magro né che il traditore è svedese o africano.
> Evidentemente il tenore di vita è per Jim un elemento per valutare il tradimento.
> Pensa che tu sei stato tradito e sei intonato, pensavo di essere stata tradita perché stonata.


Credo  (almeno così lo avevo letto) che fosse per dire che lei era circondata di attenzioni. Presente il classico che piuttosto che scontentarti e' disposto anche a restare in mutande?  Che se poi non mancano i mezzi il discorso diventa una iperbole...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo  (almeno così lo avevo letto) che fosse per dire che lei era circondata di attenzioni. Presente il classico che piuttosto che scontentarti e' disposto anche a restare in mutande?  Che se poi non mancano i mezzi il discorso diventa una iperbole...


Sempre rientra in un ambito che esula dai rapporti di coppia. Se lei fa le vacanze, le fa con lui, è tempo che scelgono di trascorrere insieme, se lei ha capi firmati, li avrà anche lui e saranno coerenti con la vita sociale che fanno.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Magari lo sa già ed a te ed al mondo fa sembrare di sapere nulla.
E gli sta bene così.
Mica tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo di fronte ad un corno più o meno conclamato.
A prescindere da tutto riepilogo quanto hai scritto:
Tu suoponi che la moglie si intrattenga telefonicamente con altri uomini.
TU supponi che l'oggetto di questi intrannenimenti sia sessuale.
TU supponi visto che chi te lo ha raccontato suppone che sua moglie lo tradisca.
Quindi sulla base di tutte queste supposte, visto che ne tu ne l'informatrice né il marito l'hanno vista trombare altrove, vuoi andare da lui a raccontargli le tue supposte e quelle della tua informatrice.
E per ottenere che cosa esattamente?


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno conosce la mia storia e sa come la penso di fronte a certi 'accadimenti'.
> Sono stato vittima di un tradimento, ho tradito anch'io, ed in entrambi i casi (sia pure in forme totalmente differenti) i rispettivi tradimenti sono venuti fuori grazie ad 'informative' esterne.
> Ora so - con un certo grado di precisione - che un'amica (moglie di un amico) ha una storia extra. Almeno una.
> La mia compagna mi ha fatto capire - senza andare oltre - che questa sua/nostra amica (ripeto, moglie di un amico e madre di due figli) intrattiene rapporti telefonici costanti con due uomini.
> ...


Il tuo dilemma nasce dalla tentazione da un lato e l'indifferenza dall'altro. Sei tentato di intervenire perché lei ti fa girare le palle, ma se razionalmente rimuovi questo impulso scopri indifferenza perchè startene fuori da questa storia ti cambia solo in meglio. Dopotutto il tuo amico, per tua stessa ammissione, è "scafato".

Se devi farlo per te, allora lascia perdere davvero.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Credo  (almeno così lo avevo letto) che fosse per dire che lei era circondata di attenzioni.* Presente il classico che piuttosto che scontentarti e' disposto anche a restare in mutande?  Che se poi non mancano i mezzi il discorso diventa una iperbole...


Esattamente.
Come le moglie di quei due che conosco che so che sono pieni di corna.
Mariti che le adorano e loro che trombano fuori.
Ma se stanno bene così, sono fatti loro.
Meglio non dare dolore con informazioni non richieste.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mandagli una lettera anonima, quella non deve passarla liscia...


bella merda.   le cose si dicono in faccia, altrimenti sei peggio te.

certa gente le corna se le merita tutte.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure io. @Diletta vai a cagare da sola o serve l'accompagno?


Ah, ma allora anche tu sei stato vittima di uno scritto poco gradito?
In effetti, nell'era in cui siamo deve andare per la maggiore...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè *che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto,* quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Perché?
Nessuno conosce le motivazioni che possono spingere verso una relazione extraconiugale.
E nessuno deve prendersi la responsabilità di alterare l'equilibrio delle altrui famiglie.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2019)

Io ci leggo solo un sacco di rancore imbottigliato che traborda a ogni piè sospinto


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Cioè stai inneggiando alla lapidazione islamica? Io capisco il dolore del tradito, sul resto no comment, però. Compresa quella forma di codardaggine per cui manco ci si dovrebbe pigliare la responsabilità almeno di metterci la faccia. No? Non hai mica detto che è un dovere civico? Tu saresti d'accordo se tuo marito venisse preso a sassate per strada, in quanto traditore? Additato nei ristoranti? Posti riservati sull'autobus? Singolare tutto questo disprezzo vivendoci ancora insieme.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Diletta,  posso farti una domanda? Quanto è passato dal tradimento di tuo marito?


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


sì , però posso capire allora che consigli di parlarne con franchezza...non la lettera anonima


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Come le moglie di quei due che conosco che so che sono pieni di corna.
> Mariti che le adorano e loro che trombano fuori.
> Ma se stanno bene così, sono fatti loro.
> Meglio non dare dolore con informazioni non richieste.


Ma anche tu e tua moglie siete amorosissimi. Gli altri che ne sanno di ciò che poi succede in privato?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.


Esattamente! È quello che cerco di spiegare dal primo giorno che sono entrato qui, siccome io sono stato tradito prima, io ora ho tutti i diritti di fare come mi pare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Dai Diletta! Sai benissimo che se una persona non vuole vedere, non vede l’evidenza e nega anche il senso delle parole che sente. A te che effetto farebbe una lettera anonima? Io lo so. Ti faresti una risata e diresti che la gente non capisce niente. Lo hai sempre fatto anche qui,


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

La questione l’avevo posta io in un altro thread. Bisogna scegliere in base a un criterio che non può essere semplicemente “tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito”.
Da tradita so che avrei voluto essere informata.
Ma il caso posto da Jim riguarda il come è venuto a saperlo e soprattutto da chi.
E lui l’ha saputo dalla moglie (come l’ha saputo la moglie? Si suppone da una confidenza dell’altra donna) e questo coinvolge il rapporto di lealtà con lei, prima ancora di altre considerazioni.
Potrebbe essere questo desiderio di tutela della moglie a far venire a Diletta l’idea, INSENSATA e INDECENTE, della lettera anonima. Insomma un escamotage per tradire la lealtà con la moglie, senza farlo apertamente e quindi non coinvolgendola.
Oltre a essere una idea *insensata* e *indegna*, non tutelerebbe comunque la moglie e non sarebbe leale verso di lei, quindi doppiamente indegna.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## abebe (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che *il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto*, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Sul neretto sono abbastanza d'accordo, però riferito solo ed esclusivamente al tradito.

Le corna sono cose che riguardano SOLO la coppia (ok, forse in qualche senso un po' anche i figli, almeno indirettamente).

Per il resto del mondo, le corna non esistono e non devono esistere. In particolare, andare a raccontare le corna veramente non sta in cielo né in terra. 

Tra l'altro, in questo caso l'informazione è anche poco definitiva alla base: potrebbero essere corna, come anche solo flirt inconcludenti, come anche niente del tutto!

E questo lo dico per esperienza diretta: una dozzina di anni fa mi sono ritrovato nella (sgradevolissima!) situazione di avere certezza assoluta di corna su persone a me vicinissime. Per mia fortuna il traditore non ha mai saputo che io sapevo. Pur essendo allora giovane e inesperto su queste vicende, ho (inconsapevolmente) saggiamente seppellito dentro di me la cosa e ho tirato avanti come se niente fosse. Rifarei mille volte la stessa cosa. Tra l'altro, in quel caso il karma è intervenuto e il traditore ha dovuto restituire con ampi interessi ciò che ha fatto, pur se il tradito non ha mai saputo niente.


----------



## JON (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto *sarebbe visto come un complice* e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


Direi che da un amico mi aspetterei che comprendesse anche un eventuale mio silenzio su una faccenda che non è cosi immediata come può apparire.

In secondo luogo, nel caso specifico, non è che l'atto di informare l'amico sia fuori discussione, anzi, è proprio questo il punto.
Tu compi l'errore di infondere in questa questione la tua risonanza emotiva mutuata dalle tue esperienze. Per quanto mi riguarda anche l'informazione di carattere anonimo potrebbe essere valida, ma, che sia anonima o di persona, in ogni caso bisogna valutarne il senso e l'utilità.

Intanto, di per se, una lettera anonima potrebbe lasciare il destinatario turbato, a prescindere dai contenuti. Per il resto bisognerebbe conoscere molto bene il contesto in cui si va a mettere le mani. Non è detto quindi che informare in questi casi sia sempre la scelta migliore. Una cosa è certa, se dici che bisogna farlo perchè "certa gente va trattata in un determinato modo" allora quello che fai non ha alcuna utilità, se non quella di sfregiare quella persona o, quantomeno, renderla un capro espiatorio delle proprie paturnie.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che quanto ti sia stato riferito non ha nessun fondamento ?
> Sei sicuro che è vero ?
> Questa è la prima domanda che mi farei .


Sono strasicuro che quel che mi é stato accennato è molto meno di quello che é.

La signora da più di un anno soffre anche di Instagrammite, malattia oggi assai comune, i cui sintomi sono una continua proposizione di selfies che ne esaltano la beltà.

Ma soprattutto, se questi contatti vanno avanti da più di un anno, ed essendo lei decisamente piacente, vuoi che tutto sia rimasto al virtuale ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto sono abbastanza d'accordo, però riferito solo ed esclusivamente al tradito.
> 
> Le corna sono cose che riguardano SOLO la coppia (ok, forse in qualche senso un po' anche i figli, almeno indirettamente).
> 
> ...


Non è la stessa opinione in altre culture.
È noto che chi tradisce è considerato inaffidabile in altri campi. Benché noi si sia convinti del contrario, tendiamo a essere indulgenti nei confronti dei “peccati della carne” come se non comportassero inevitabilmente strategie di occultamento e di manipolazione per i propri interessi.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro comunque come possano avere un peso gli agi. Mica l’ha comprata.
> Gli agi sono in proporzione al reddito, non è che chi è partner di un/a operaio/a ha motivi per tradire in base alle ristrettezze economiche.


Assolutissimamente NO.

Conosco e frequento parecchie persone più che agiate (anche molto più dei due di cui sto parlando) e gli agi concessi alla signora superano di gran lunga qualsiasi altra situazione.

Anni fa, proprio a proposito di questo stile di vita particolarmente 'dispendioso', ricordo le parole di un farmacista romano, che con riguardo a quello 'stile di vita', disse di non aver mai visto nulla di simile, pur frequentando da sempre persone che a Roma 'possiedono interi palazzi'.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono strasicuro che quel che mi é stato accennato è molto meno di quello che é.
> 
> La signora da più di un anno soffre anche di Instagrammite, malattia oggi assai comune, i cui sintomi sono una continua proposizione di selfies che ne esaltano la beltà.
> 
> Ma soprattutto, se questi contatti vanno avanti da più di un anno, ed essendo lei decisamente piacente, vuoi che tutto sia rimasto al virtuale ?


Può essere. Io conosco diversi casi in cui tutto si è fermato al virtuale.
Normalmente chi agisce è più discreto, anche perché trova altrove le soddisfazioni che cerca.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutissimamente NO.
> 
> Conosco e frequento parecchie persone più che agiate (anche molto più dei due di cui sto parlando) e gli agi concessi alla signora superano di gran lunga qualsiasi altra situazione.
> 
> Anni fa, proprio a proposito di questo stile di vita particolarmente 'dispendioso', ricordo le parole di un farmacista romano, che con riguardo a quello 'stile di vita', disse di non aver mai visto nulla di simile, pur frequentando da sempre persone che a Roma 'possiedono interi palazzi'.


E come si fa ad andare oltre il proprio reddito?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì , però posso capire allora che consigli di parlarne con franchezza...non la lettera anonima


La lettera anonima è una vigliaccata, quando sono stato tradito l'ho ricevuta anch'io (la conservo ancora da qualche parte).

Però è servita ad aprirmi definitivamente gli occhi su di una situazione all'epoca poco chiara, anche se magari l'intento non era quello di aprirmi gli occhi quanto piuttosto quello di infangare la mia compagna...


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2019)

Non mi pare sia tanto una questione etica del dire o non dire, neppure si pone, non ci sono prove, dunque il rischio che l'amicizia finisca a fronte di un'eventuale comunicazione non la escluderei.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutissimamente NO.
> 
> Conosco e frequento parecchie persone più che agiate (anche molto più dei due di cui sto parlando) e gli agi concessi alla signora superano di gran lunga qualsiasi altra situazione.
> 
> Anni fa, proprio a proposito di questo stile di vita particolarmente 'dispendioso', ricordo le parole di un farmacista romano, che con riguardo a quello 'stile di vita', disse di non aver mai visto nulla di simile, pur frequentando da sempre persone che a Roma 'possiedono interi palazzi'.


Ho un deja vu, ma di questa signora non ce ne avevi già parlato tempo fa? O era un'altra ancora?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come si fa ad andare oltre il proprio reddito?


Che significa scusa ?

Non ho mica detto che vanno oltre il di lui reddito, rispondevo alla tua affermazione secondo la quale gli agi corrispondono al reddito, che non é mica vera 
C'è gente che tra lavoro e rendite incassa mezzo milione di euro l'anno, ma di colf ne ha una, non due.
La signora ne ha due.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La lettera anonima è una vigliaccata, quando sono stato tradito l'ho ricevuta anch'io (la conservo ancora da qualche parte).
> 
> Però è servita ad aprirmi definitivamente gli occhi su di una situazione all'epoca poco chiara, anche se magari l'intento non era quello di aprirmi gli occhi quanto piuttosto quello di infangare la mia compagna...


Visto i risultati per l’armonia della vostra coppia, non sarebbe stato meglio che tutti se ne fossero stati zitti?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi pare sia tanto una questione etica del dire o non dire, neppure si pone, non ci sono prove, dunque il rischio che l'amicizia finisca a fronte di un'eventuale comunicazione non la escluderei.


Diciamo che in alcuni casi manca solo la prova fotografica.

In questo caso nessuno SA ma più d'uno qualche battutina l'ha fatta (miei conoscenti).





Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho un deja vu, ma di questa signora non ce ne avevi già parlato tempo fa? O era un'altra ancora?


Si, ve ne avevo parlato.
Complimenti per la memoria !


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto i risultati per l’armonia della vostra coppia, non sarebbe stato meglio che tutti se ne fossero stati zitti?


Dai Brunetta, di certe cose càpita di parlare in una coppia.


----------



## JON (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La lettera anonima è una vigliaccata, quando sono stato tradito l'ho ricevuta anch'io (la conservo ancora da qualche parte).
> 
> Però è servita ad aprirmi definitivamente gli occhi su di una situazione all'epoca poco chiara, anche se magari *l'intento non era quello di aprirmi gli occhi quanto piuttosto quello di infangare la mia compagna*...


Il problema è tutto li.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che significa scusa ?
> 
> Non ho mica detto che vanno oltre il di lui reddito, rispondevo alla tua affermazione secondo la quale gli agi corrispondono al reddito, che non é mica vera
> C'è gente che tra lavoro e rendite incassa mezzo milione di euro l'anno, ma di colf ne ha una, non due.
> La signora ne ha due.


Allora questo attiene a come si sceglie di spendere i propri soldi.
Anche tra pezzenti come me c’è chi prende un aiuto in casa e chi fa vacanze dispendiose.
In ogni caso non si può creare una correlazione tra tenore di vita e tradimento.
La cosa da te evidenziata mi ha colpita perché è un fattore indipendente dalla relazione ed è invece l’unico motivo che individui per la tua crisi coniugale ed è una cosa che non mi convince da sempre.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che in alcuni casi manca solo la prova fotografica.
> 
> In questo caso nessuno SA ma più d'uno qualche battutina l'ha fatta (miei conoscenti).
> 
> ...



Ma la battuta è diversa, battute se ne dicono... sono battute. Non verità. Tu dicendolo in faccia al tuo amico andresti a portare una verità (verità tua non realtà). La tua verità è già carica della vita principesca che tu vedi fare a questa persona, e non vedi merito in lei per i suoi agi.
Lui sicuramente già in questo punto potrebbe non concordare con te, quindi già partireste da due punti di vista diversi.
Nel tuo è facile arrivare alla stronza ingrata, dal suo non si sa, ma non darei così per scontato che sia il tuo. Anzi direi quasi certamente che non lo sarà.
Probabilmente tu non vedi ciò che lui "riceve" da lei, anche in forma meno materiale. Non lo vedi perchè lontano dalla tua vita, dal tuo percorso, da robine che sono profonde nel suo inconscio.

Una sciocchezza, ma qualche tempo fa ho visto qualche puntata di una trasmissione televisiva scemotta, dove una ragazza sui 30 anni, una bella bionda americana, si innamora di un 19enne della Giamaica, un donnaiolo figlio di un donnaiolo. Lei ha due relazioni alle spalle in cui è sempre stata tradita. Va a fare un viaggio in Giamaica e si porta dietro una carissima amica. L'amica sente lui parlare di essere stato con altre ragazze. Poi la bionda se lo porta in America e se lo sposa. L'amica si mette in mezzo e insiste che non è affidabile, continuando a riportare quanto aveva sentito. Lei ne parla con lui, che la rassicura e le dice che l'amica è invidiosa. Lei chiude totalmente i rapporti con l'amica, definendola invidiosa della sua felicità e negativa come persona. In seguito lui la tradisce ancora. Lei scopre. Alla fine si lasciano.
Verso l'amica però non ha alcun ripensamento, continuando a credere che lui inizialmente fosse "fedele".


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione l’avevo posta io in un altro thread. Bisogna scegliere in base a un criterio che non può essere semplicemente “tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito”.
> Da tradita so che avrei voluto essere informata.
> Ma il caso posto da Jim riguarda il come è venuto a saperlo e soprattutto da chi.
> E lui l’ha saputo dalla moglie (come l’ha saputo la moglie? Si suppone da una confidenza dell’altra donna) e questo coinvolge il rapporto di lealtà con lei, prima ancora di altre considerazioni.
> Potrebbe essere questo desiderio di tutela della moglie a far venire a Diletta l’idea, INSENSATA e INDECENTE, della lettera anonima. Insomma un escamotage per tradire la lealtà con la moglie, senza farlo apertamente e quindi non coinvolgendola.


Concordo in pieno.
La notizia - sebbene 'sfumata' - m'è arrivata dalla mia compagna, e lei lo sa perché glielo ha detto (o glielo ha fatto chiaramente capire) la diretta interessata.




Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma la battuta è diversa, battute se ne dicono... sono battute. Non verità. Tu dicendolo in faccia al tuo amico andresti a portare una verità (verità tua non realtà). La tua verità è già carica della vita principesca che tu vedi fare a questa persona, e non vedi merito in lei per i suoi agi.
> Lui sicuramente già in questo punto potrebbe non concordare con te, quindi già partireste da due punti di vista diversi.
> Nel tuo è facile arrivare alla stronza ingrata, dal suo non si sa, ma non darei così per scontato che sia il tuo. Anzi direi quasi certamente che non lo sarà.
> Probabilmente tu non vedi ciò che lui "riceve" da lei, anche in forma meno materiale. Non lo vedi perchè lontano dalla tua vita, dal tuo percorso, da robine che sono profonde nel suo inconscio.
> ...


Concordo su tutto salvo il primo periodo.
Non ci sono solo battute, c'è una parziale comunicazione della mia compagna a me.
E alla mia compagna l'avrebbe detto lei.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto salvo il primo periodo.
> Non ci sono solo battute, c'è una parziale comunicazione della mia compagna a me.
> E alla mia compagna l'avrebbe detto lei.


Quindi tu dicendolo a lui tradiresti la tua compagna che te lo ha rivelato.
Quindi al tentativo di trovare una nuova alleanza e intimità sull’argomento tradimento della tua compagna, tu vorresti rispondere colpendo un’altra traditrice (il fatto che vive in agi che tu non sei più in grado di assicurare, attribuendo a questa mancanza la causa dei tuoi problemi di coppia, è irrilevante?) facendo anche del male al tuo amico non trovi che sarebbe un modo per scaricare verso l’esterno il rancore che provi per la tua compagna?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu dicendolo a lui tradiresti la tua compagna che te lo ha rivelato.
> Quindi al tentativo di trovare una nuova alleanza e intimità sull’argomento tradimento della tua compagna, tu vorresti rispondere colpendo un’altra traditrice (il fatto che vive in agi che tu non sei più in grado di assicurare, attribuendo a questa mancanza la causa dei tuoi problemi di coppia, è irrilevante?) facendo anche del male al tuo amico non trovi che sarebbe un modo per scaricare verso l’esterno il rancore che provi per la tua compagna?


Probabilmente si.
L'autoanalisi comunque é difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabil
> 
> 
> Probabilmente si.
> L'autoanalisi comunque é difficile.


Però se viene il dubbio di “interessi privati in atti di ufficio “  è bene fare un passo indietro.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Direi che da un amico mi aspetterei che comprendesse anche un eventuale mio silenzio su una faccenda che non è cosi immediata come può apparire.


Probabilmente é questo angolo visuale quello che dovevo valutare prima di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema è tutto li.


Beh, nel mio caso vorrei anzitutto aprire gli occhi al mio amico.
Di infangare lei non ho alcun interesse, é peraltro una persona con la quale vado d'accordo (pur avendo poco in comune).


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente il tenore di vita è per Jim un elemento per valutare il tradimento.


Quantomeno un'aggravante.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quantomeno un'aggravante.


Ma no!
Potrebbe essere una aggravante anche un tradimento in condizioni di ristrettezze economiche: ”...ma come? Stiamo qui a cercare di mettere insieme pranzo e cena e tu pensi a un amante?”
È che in realtà non c’entra proprio nulla.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Potrebbe essere una aggravante anche un tradimento in condizioni di ristrettezze economiche: ”...ma come? Stiamo qui a cercare di mettere insieme pranzo e cena e tu pensi a un amante?”
> È che in realtà non c’entra proprio nulla.


Vero anche questo.
Però insomma dai...ti faccio fare una vita da Regina e mi ripaghi con un bel paio di corna ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.
> Però insomma dai...ti faccio fare una vita da Regina e mi ripaghi con un bel paio di corna ?


Insisti . Se uno mi dicesse “TI faccio fare una vita da regina” ...mi troverei un amante


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora questo attiene a come si sceglie di spendere i propri soldi.
> Anche tra pezzenti come me c’è chi prende un aiuto in casa e chi fa vacanze dispendiose.
> In ogni caso non si può creare una correlazione tra tenore di vita e tradimento.
> La cosa da te evidenziata mi ha colpita perché è un fattore indipendente dalla relazione ed è invece l’unico motivo che individui per la tua crisi coniugale ed è una cosa che non mi convince da sempre.


Nel MIO caso non ho mai individuato il fattore economico come unico caso, sicuramente lo considero un dato determinante.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insisti . Se uno mi dicesse “TI faccio fare una vita da regina” ...mi troverei un amante


Insisto perché lo penso e penso che sia una solare dimostrazione di ingratitudine.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una cosetta che non viene mai considerata e cioè che il traditore perde ogni diritto al rispetto, quindi ci si può benissimo mettere al suo pari nei comportamenti.
> E comunque qui il marito è un amico, se venisse fuori che Jim sapeva e ha taciuto sarebbe visto come un complice e sai che colpo sarebbe per lui?
> Torno a dire che tradire non lo prescrive il dottore e se lo fai, uno dei rischi che corri è proprio quello di essere beccato, e non solo dal marito, ma da chiunque ti conosca.


C'è da dire che ti leggo bella leggera e serena...

Tutto bene diletta?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Allora, considerato che non glielo avrei detto (lo so da mesi e non l'ho fatto) cosa dovrei fare nella remotissima ipotesi in cui lui dovesse chiedermi se so qualcosa ?


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Nessuno conosce le motivazioni che possono spingere verso una relazione extraconiugale.
> E nessuno deve prendersi la responsabilità di alterare l'equilibrio delle altrui famiglie.


Una relazione extra è e sarà sempre un'azione vile e deplorevole, al netto delle motivazioni, è così Danny, non c'è giustificazione che tenga.
L'altra questione è strettamente personale quando si tratta di informare o no un amico.
Io credo che lo farei, poi bisogna trovarcisi e pensarci molto bene


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno conosce la mia storia e sa come la penso di fronte a certi 'accadimenti'.
> Sono stato vittima di un tradimento, ho tradito anch'io, ed in entrambi i casi (sia pure in forme totalmente differenti) i rispettivi tradimenti sono venuti fuori grazie ad 'informative' esterne.
> Ora so - con un certo grado di precisione - che un'amica (moglie di un amico) ha una storia extra. Almeno una.
> La mia compagna mi ha fatto capire - senza andare oltre - che questa sua/nostra amica (ripeto, moglie di un amico e madre di due figli) intrattiene rapporti telefonici costanti con due uomini.
> ...


Ho sempre pensato di poter dire di ciò che ho direttamente visto o sperimentato. 

Non mi è mai piaciuto esser parte del circo dei pettegolezzi e del sentito dire....quello per cui una gallina che perde una piuma si ritrova a riascoltare della sua piuma persa come la storia di quella gallina che per amor del gallo si strappò tutte le piume. 

Ritengo il pettegolare sintomo di ipocrisia, vigliaccheria e inconsistenza. 

Io decido se parlare o meno su queste basi.
Che riguardano la mia dignità. 

Poi ognuno valuta per sé.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Allora, considerato che non glielo avrei detto (lo so da mesi e non l'ho fatto) cosa dovrei fare nella remotissima ipotesi in cui lui dovesse chiedermi se so qualcosa ?


Dire che non sai un pippo.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Allora, considerato che non glielo avrei detto (lo so da mesi e non l'ho fatto) cosa dovrei fare nella remotissima ipotesi in cui lui dovesse chiedermi se so qualcosa ?


La verità. 

Ossia che tu non hai visto niente. 

Poi puoi decidere se condividere con lui le supposizioni "mia moglie mi ha detto che tua moglie le ha detto abbastanza chiaramente che".

Fossi mio amico ti manderei a fare in culo. Parlarmi di detti, riportati,  chiacchierati senza critica a riguardo non è amicizia. 

Io facevo prove del genere per testare le ammmmiche.
Sai che scopo con...?
E poi mi mettevo alla finestra a guardare le imbecilli che si aggiravano come galline impazzite a portar la novella.

Di amicizie ne ho poche. Ma so che è gente che non parla per dar aria ai denti. Nella migliore delle ipotesi


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono strasicuro che quel che mi é stato accennato è molto meno di quello che é.
> 
> La signora da più di un anno soffre anche di Instagrammite, malattia oggi assai comune, i cui sintomi sono una continua proposizione di selfies che ne esaltano la beltà.
> 
> Ma soprattutto, se questi contatti vanno avanti da più di un anno, ed essendo lei decisamente piacente, vuoi che tutto sia rimasto al virtuale ?


quand'anche si facesse tutti i Pittsburgh Steelers comprese le riserve, non sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì , però posso capire allora che consigli di parlarne con franchezza...non la lettera anonima


Ma certo, la lettera mi è venuta in mente così...non percorrerei mai quella via, io ci metto sempre la faccia e penso che ne parlerei con lui.
Sai perché credo proprio che glielo direi? Perché capita spesso che finiscono per saperlo tutti tranne chi dovrebbe saperlo, e la cosa è abbastanza umiliante di per sé


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Diletta,  posso farti una domanda? Quanto è passato dal tradimento di tuo marito?


Troppo tempo, anni...


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Una relazione extra è e sarà sempre un'azione vile e deplorevole, al netto delle motivazioni, è così Danny, non c'è giustificazione che tenga.
> L'altra questione è strettamente personale quando si tratta di informare o no un amico.
> Io credo che lo farei, poi bisogna trovarcisi e pensarci molto bene


scritto da una che è qui da tipo 10-12 anni e si è bevuta le peggio cazzate dette  da marito-parroco-.psicologo-forumisti, fa abbastanza ridere sto post.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè stai inneggiando alla lapidazione islamica? Io capisco il dolore del tradito, sul resto no comment, però. Compresa quella forma di codardaggine per cui manco ci si dovrebbe pigliare la responsabilità almeno di metterci la faccia. No? Non hai mica detto che è un dovere civico? Tu saresti d'accordo se tuo marito venisse preso a sassate per strada, in quanto traditore? Additato nei ristoranti? Posti riservati sull'autobus? Singolare tutto questo disprezzo vivendoci ancora insieme.


Sinceramente mi sono riletta e non trovo nessun riferimento se pur vago alla tua filippica...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Allora, considerato che non glielo avrei detto (lo so da mesi e non l'ho fatto) cosa dovrei fare nella remotissima ipotesi in cui lui dovesse chiedermi se so qualcosa ?


Se ti chiedesse significherebbe che già sa.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sono riletta e non trovo nessun riferimento se pur vago alla tua filippica...


Lo hai presentato tu come una specie di dovere civico. Senza però metterci la faccia. Hai detto di scrivere una lettera anonima perché non la deve passare liscia, ma se ho capito male spiega tu.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai Diletta! Sai benissimo che se una persona non vuole vedere, non vede l’evidenza e nega anche il senso delle parole che sente. A te che effetto farebbe una lettera anonima? Io lo so. Ti faresti una risata e diresti che la gente non capisce niente. Lo hai sempre fatto anche qui,


Mi dispiace che tu mi abbia letto in quel modo...farmi una risata...non so, non c'è mai stato tanto da ridere


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Allora, considerato che non glielo avrei detto (lo so da mesi e non l'ho fatto) cosa dovrei fare nella remotissima ipotesi in cui lui dovesse chiedermi se so qualcosa ?


Appunto, remotissima.
L'unica cosa che potresti fare è aiutare il tuo amico in una eventuale lettura delle sue sensazioni. Ma non credo saresti in grado di farlo, non sei obiettivo. E non riguarda il tuo amico, riguarda te, perchè è a te che girano a mille all'idea della Regina, non a lui. Altrimenti la vita da Regina non ci sarebbe mai stata.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu mi abbia letto in quel modo...farmi una risata...non so, non c'è mai stato tanto da ridere


Ci sono novità?
Lo avevi scritto tu eh


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Troppo tempo, anni...


Tu però dicesti anche in tempi più recenti che tuo marito aveva il  "permesso" implicito di andare a prostitute, perché tanto quello non era tradimento. Quindi dirlo a te sarebbe inutile. O ricordo male io?


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo hai presentato tu come una specie di dovere civico. Senza però metterci la faccia. Hai detto di scrivere una lettera anonima perché non la deve passare liscia, ma se ho capito male spiega tu.


Ma che c'entra il dovere civico! Ho risposto riferendomi al caso esposto da Jim nei riguardi del suo amico se metterlo o no al corrente, la lettera anonima era un suggerimento buttato lì da non prendere sul serio, era una battuta!
Ciò che non lo è, invece, è che la signora non se la deve passare liscia, secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il dovere civico! Ho risposto riferendomi al caso esposto da Jim nei riguardi del suo amico se metterlo o no al corrente, la lettera anonima era un suggerimento buttato lì da non prendere sul serio, era una battuta!
> Ciò che non lo è, invece, è che la signora non se la deve passare liscia, secondo me ovviamente.


Occhei. Tu tutto bene?


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Troppo tempo, anni...


Ed hai ancora il veleno che ti circola nel sangue?


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu però dicesti anche in tempi più recenti che tuo marito aveva il  "permesso" implicito di andare a prostitute, perché tanto quello non era tradimento. Quindi dirlo a te sarebbe inutile. O ricordo male io?


Confermo che per me non è tradimento, ma voglio anche sottolineare che ho sempre parlato di una situazione una tantum. 
E dico anche questo: magari ci fosse andato anni fa invece di combinare tutto quel casino assurdo...per un'avventura  (che non ha neanche fatto) ha sconvolto l'equilibrio di un matrimonio che non era niente male


----------



## Lara3 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> La notizia - sebbene 'sfumata' - m'è arrivata dalla mia compagna, e lei lo sa perché glielo ha detto (o glielo ha fatto chiaramente capire) la diretta interessata.
> 
> 
> ...


E tu ti fidi della tua compagna ? 
È la stessa che ti ha tradito. 
E poi... non hai mai pensato che fosse invidiosa della signora in questione ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Confermo che per me non è tradimento, ma voglio anche sottolineare che ho sempre parlato di una situazione una tantum.
> E dico anche questo: magari ci fosse andato anni fa invece di combinare tutto quel casino assurdo...per un'avventura  (che non ha neanche fatto) ha sconvolto l'equilibrio di un matrimonio che non era niente male


Quindi confermi che prima del matrimonio non è tradimento, dopo i matrimonio avere contatti con più donne resta una cosa virtuale e che se invece diventa reale con prostitute non è tradimento in quanto non c’è sentimento e relazione.
Ma allora che ne sai del tipo di relazioni ha questa donna al punto da poter dire che non la deve passare liscia?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu ti fidi della tua compagna ?
> È la stessa che ti ha tradito.
> E poi... non hai mai pensato che fosse invidiosa della signora in questione ?


Lara ma per te le altre o sono tonte o acquiescenti o merde?


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono novità?
> Lo avevi scritto tu eh


Novità in che senso?
Se alludi ai sospetti di tempo fa non era nulla se non il risultato di quando ormai la fiducia è andata...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Novità in che senso?
> Se alludi ai sospetti di tempo fa non era nulla se non il risultato di quando ormai la fiducia è andata...


No. Dicevo ora.
Sei sembrata un po’ agguerrita.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara ma per te le altre o sono tonte o acquiescenti o merde?


Si sta parlando di un presunto tradimento, tutto per sentito dire. Solo le parole di una donna contro un’altra donna. Ma quante donne andrebbero a sbandierare ai 4 venti le loro relazioni? 
Prima di fare un casino io mi chiederei soprattutto se è vera questa storia.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Novità in che senso?
> Se alludi ai sospetti di tempo fa non era nulla se non il risultato di quando ormai la fiducia è andata...


Gli piace ancora la topa eh?.. 

La miglior reazione è la vendetta, così vedrai che lo capisce, e la voglia di fare il biscaro gli passa tutto di un colpo 

Che aspetti a lanciarti? 

Anche noi traditi si sa fare a far folleggiare altri sotto a un letto, anzi pure meglio!


----------



## Lara3 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara ma per te le altre o sono tonte o acquiescenti o merde?


Non capisco cosa intendi dire: io qui vedo due schieramenti: “ lapidazione “ o non ( farsi affari suoi).
Io invece mi chiedo soprattutto se questa storia fosse vera. 
I pettegolezzi infondati possono fare molto male.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Confermo che per me non è tradimento, ma voglio anche sottolineare che ho sempre parlato di una situazione una tantum.
> E dico anche questo: magari ci fosse andato anni fa invece di combinare tutto quel casino assurdo...per un'avventura  (che non ha neanche fatto) ha sconvolto l'equilibrio di un matrimonio che non era niente male


Mi tremano un po' i polsi a collegare il raccattare una prostituta dal marciapiede come un non tradimento SE FATTO CON MODERAZIONE. Una volta al mese si, una volta a settimana no. Cosa cambia? I soldi sottratti ad altro? Embè, a quel punto e' chiaro come il sole che se non ti tornano i conti a fine mese il fatto in sé disturba. Di solito l'amante  (almeno per molti) e' una soluzione risparmiosa. Non capisco le condanne a vivere in una valle di lacrime, laddove e' comunque evidente la considerazione che hai di tuo marito... Più puttane all'epoca avrebbero salvato il tuo matrimonio... Tra tutte le  "rese" mi pare la più triste .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si sta parlando di un presunto tradimento, tutto per sentito dire. Solo le parole di una donna contro un’altra donna. Ma quante donne andrebbero a sbandierare ai 4 venti le loro relazioni?
> Prima di fare un casino io mi chiederei soprattutto se è vera questa storia.


Ai quattro venti no, ma alle “amiche” sì.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi confermi che prima del matrimonio non è tradimento, dopo i matrimonio avere contatti con più donne resta una cosa virtuale e che se invece diventa reale con prostitute non è tradimento in quanto non c’è sentimento e relazione.
> Ma allora che ne sai del tipo di relazioni ha questa donna al punto da poter dire che non la deve passare liscia?


Ma che stai dicendo Brunetta?
Eccome se è tradimento, è sempre tradimento, non ho mai detto il contrario!
Anche andare con prostitute lo è tecnicamente, a prescindere da come lo vedo io che resta una cosa mia  e lungi da me farne una dissertazione (che poi, a dirla tutta, questi temi mi hanno nauseata oltremodo)
Jim ha fatto capire che la signora si è spinta oltre il virtuale, o ho capito male io.
E comunque, non è che chattare con più uomini sia così edificante se poi la cosa perdura da tempo...Ma perché non si apprezza quello che si ha a casa, che nel caso specifico, è davvero tanto tanto!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi dire: io qui vedo due schieramenti: “ lapidazione “ o non ( farsi affari suoi).
> Io invece mi chiedo soprattutto se questa storia fosse vera.
> I pettegolezzi infondati possono fare molto male.


Veramente io ho dato credito anche alla possibilità che fosse solo una cosa virtual, succede. Non che da “parte lesa” non me la prenderei, ma è diverso da un tradimento reale.
Però tu hai ipotizzato dolo da parte della moglie di Jim, mi pare altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi tremano un po' i polsi a collegare il raccattare una prostituta dal marciapiede come un non tradimento SE FATTO CON MODERAZIONE. Una volta al mese si, una volta a settimana no. Cosa cambia? I soldi sottratti ad altro? Embè, a quel punto e' chiaro come il sole che se non ti tornano i conti a fine mese il fatto in sé disturba. Di solito l'amante  (almeno per molti) e' una soluzione risparmiosa. Non capisco le condanne a vivere in una valle di lacrime, laddove e' comunque evidente la considerazione che hai di tuo marito... Più puttane all'epoca avrebbero salvato il tuo matrimonio... Tra tutte le  "rese" mi pare la più triste .


Diletta scatena attacchi da Erinni


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che stai dicendo Brunetta?
> Eccome se è tradimento, è sempre tradimento, non ho mai detto il contrario!
> Anche andare con prostitute lo è tecnicamente, a prescindere da come lo vedo io che resta una cosa mia e lungi da me farne una dissertazione (che poi, a dirla tutta, questi temi mi hanno nauseata oltremodo)
> Jim ha fatto capire che la signora si è spinta oltre il virtuale, o ho capito male io.
> E comunque, non è che chattare con più uomini sia così edificante se poi la cosa perdura da tempo...Ma perché non si apprezza quello che si ha a casa, che nel caso specifico, è davvero tanto tanto!


Quindi i tradimenti subiti da te sono superabili, quelli degli altri gravissimi?


P.S. Sono riuscita a sistemare il quote.
Diletta, se vuoi farlo nel tuo post, usa modifica e aggiungi una parentesi quadra al mio QUOTE.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta scatena attacchi da Erinni


Eh, ma parlo sul serio, però  
Se arrivi ad un certo punto che ti trovi a casa bancomat -man  (e può capitare) cioè colui deputato a erogare soldi, te ne freghi pure se la domenica a Messa qualcuno lo guarda bieco perché lo ha beccato l'ora prima al momento del congedo dall'amante....


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di solito l'amante  (almeno per molti) e' una soluzione risparmiosa.


Se ti trovi un tegame reale  che vuole l'hotel a 5 stelle e i ristoranti stellati, perché "io sono una signora oh"  mica è una soluzione tanto risparmiosa eh


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ti trovi un tegame reale  che vuole l'hotel a 5 stelle e i ristoranti stellati, perché "io sono una signora oh"  mica è una soluzione tanto risparmiosa eh


Basta parlare prima chiaro al marito!


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, ma allora anche tu sei stato vittima di uno scritto poco gradito?
> In effetti, nell'era in cui siamo deve andare per la maggiore...


Qualche "amico"....


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè stai inneggiando alla lapidazione islamica? Io capisco il dolore del tradito, sul resto no comment, però. Compresa quella forma di codardaggine per cui manco ci si dovrebbe pigliare la responsabilità almeno di metterci la faccia. No? Non hai mica detto che è un dovere civico? Tu saresti d'accordo se tuo marito venisse preso a sassate per strada, in quanto traditore? Additato nei ristoranti? Posti riservati sull'autobus? Singolare tutto questo disprezzo vivendoci ancora insieme.


E torniamo al vecchio discorso sull'onorabilità ...di cui abbiamo parlato molto.
Nemmeno i traditi vengono presi a sassate per strada,o additati, o emarginati. 
Un conto è essere "disonorati" senza saperlo, un altro è "disonorare" scientemente.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo, la lettera mi è venuta in mente così...non percorrerei mai quella via, io ci metto sempre la faccia e penso che ne parlerei con lui.
> Sai perché credo proprio che glielo direi? Perché capita spesso che finiscono per saperlo tutti tranne chi dovrebbe saperlo, e la cosa è abbastanza umiliante di per sé


capisco il punto di vista ma ai fini pratici non lo trovo utile e opportuno.


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma la battuta è diversa, battute se ne dicono... sono battute. Non verità. Tu dicendolo in faccia al tuo amico andresti a portare una verità (verità tua non realtà). La tua verità è già carica della vita principesca che tu vedi fare a questa persona, e non vedi merito in lei per i suoi agi.
> Lui sicuramente già in questo punto potrebbe non concordare con te, quindi già partireste da due punti di vista diversi.
> Nel tuo è facile arrivare alla stronza ingrata, dal suo non si sa, ma non darei così per scontato che sia il tuo. Anzi direi quasi certamente che non lo sarà.
> Probabilmente tu non vedi ciò che lui "riceve" da lei, anche in forma meno materiale. Non lo vedi perchè lontano dalla tua vita, dal tuo percorso, da robine che sono profonde nel suo inconscio.
> ...


Però l'amica aveva ragione...come si dice: il lupo perde il pelo....


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione l’avevo posta io in un altro thread. Bisogna scegliere in base a un criterio che non può essere semplicemente “tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito”.
> Da tradita so che avrei voluto essere informata.
> Ma il caso posto da Jim riguarda il come è venuto a saperlo e soprattutto da chi.
> E lui l’ha saputo dalla moglie (come l’ha saputo la moglie? Si suppone da una confidenza dell’altra donna) e questo coinvolge il rapporto di lealtà con lei, prima ancora di altre considerazioni.
> ...


Certo,il punto focale è da chi ha avuto l'informazione....e la persona che l'ha data ne viene coinvolta  a sua volta.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ai quattro venti no, ma alle “amiche” sì.


Quindi un


Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ho dato credito anche alla possibilità che fosse solo una cosa virtual, succede. Non che da “parte lesa” non me la prenderei, ma è diverso da un tradimento reale.
> Però tu hai ipotizzato dolo da parte della moglie di Jim, mi pare altra cosa.


La gelosia ed invidia fra le donne non è nata ieri. 
La moglie di Jim almeno in un’occasione non è stata corretta ( tradimento verso Jim), quindi per questo avrei dei dubbi.


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.
> Però insomma dai...ti faccio fare una vita da Regina e mi ripaghi con un bel paio di corna ?


Questa ha più senso . Però bisogna capire le motivazioni di lei, e solo lei le conosce, e forse anche il marito..


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che stai dicendo Brunetta?
> Eccome se è tradimento, è sempre tradimento, non ho mai detto il contrario!
> Anche andare con prostitute lo è tecnicamente, a prescindere da come lo vedo io che resta una cosa mia  e lungi da me farne una dissertazione (che poi, a dirla tutta, questi temi mi hanno nauseata oltremodo)
> Jim ha fatto capire che la signora si è spinta oltre il virtuale, o ho capito male io.
> E comunque, non è che chattare con più uomini sia così edificante se poi la cosa perdura da tempo...Ma perché non si apprezza quello che si ha a casa, che nel caso specifico, è davvero tanto tanto!


Cioè, con la prostituta non c'è coinvolgimento,con un'amante virtuale o meno ci sarebbe: questa è la differenza. Con la prima non ci sarebbero rischi di concorrenza , con la seconda invece sì. 
Dipende tutto da come si vuole la relazione , e da cosa si accetta in essa.


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Alla fine ,per rispondere alla domanda iniziale, ancorché io dovessi dirlo al mio amico , la pregiudiziale è che l'informazione "certa e sicura", l'abbia acquista io, in prima persona,senza intermediari, nemmeno fossero mia moglie o mio figlio. Primo perché coinvolgerei queste figure, e poi, proprio per una questione etica e di stile: è già molto difficile non sbagliare giudizio o percezione su quello che si vede o sente in prima persona, figurarsi se passa attraverso i "sensi" di un altro soggetto.  In questo caso ci sarebbe un "doppio tradimento" : quello del confidente, e quello di chi ha confidato. A meno di non sentirsi dio!


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu ti fidi della tua compagna ?
> È la stessa che ti ha tradito.
> E poi... non hai mai pensato che fosse invidiosa della signora in questione ?


Per certi versi lo è.

Questo però non sposta di un millimetro il fatto che 'la signora in questione' stia - con ogni probabilità - tradendo il marito.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Questa ha più senso . Però bisogna capire le motivazioni di lei, e solo lei le conosce, e forse anche il marito..


Diciamo che le 'motivazioni' sono valide e convincenti nell'1 % dei casi.




Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi dire: io qui vedo due schieramenti: “ lapidazione “ o non ( farsi affari suoi).
> Io invece mi chiedo soprattutto se questa storia fosse vera.
> I pettegolezzi infondati possono fare molto male.


Scusa @Lara3 ma qui, oltre ai 'si dice', c'è pure una mezza spifferata a me da parte della mia compagna, che quello che sa lo sa dalla diretta interessata.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine ,per rispondere alla domanda iniziale, ancorché io dovessi dirlo al mio amico , la pregiudiziale è che l'informazione "certa e sicura", l'abbia acquista io, in prima persona,senza intermediari, nemmeno fossero mia moglie o mio figlio. Primo perché coinvolgerei queste figure, e poi, proprio per una questione etica e di stile: è già molto difficile non sbagliare giudizio o percezione su quello che si vede o sente in prima persona, figurarsi se passa attraverso i "sensi" di un altro soggetto.  In questo caso ci sarebbe un "doppio tradimento" : quello del confidente, e quello di chi ha confidato. A meno di non sentirsi dio!


La penso esattamente come te.
Se lo sapessi per averlo visto io con ogni probabilità mi sarei comportato diversamente.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Io se mi venisse fatta una confidenza di questo tipo dal mio compagno. (premesso che all'inverso dubito che glielo direi) capirei che dire qualcosa significa minimo litigare. A due e poi a quattro. Per cosa? Per delle... Chattate?


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io se mi venisse fatta una confidenza di questo tipo dal mio compagno. (premesso che all'inverso dubito che glielo direi) capirei che dire qualcosa significa minimo litigare. A due e poi a quattro. Per cosa? Per delle... Chattate?


Vabbè.  Pure io che  sto come sto con mia moglie, a volte ricevo confidenze con preghiera di non dire niente ad altri,del giro delle conoscenze ; ma io per natura sono molto riservato e salvo scivoloni non voluti (a cui sto molto attento), mai e poi mai mi permetterei di usarle per spettegolare.   Certo che un tradimento,ad un amico fraterno, inconsapevole, mi spingerebbe ad avvisarlo . Ma sarebbe molto difficile ; forse me ne allontanerei per non trovarmi di fronte a tale responsabilità.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Appunto, remotissima.
> L'unica cosa che potresti fare è aiutare il tuo amico in una eventuale lettura delle sue sensazioni. Ma non credo saresti in grado di farlo, non sei obiettivo. E non riguarda il tuo amico, riguarda te, perchè è a te che girano a mille all'idea della Regina, non a lui. Altrimenti la vita da Regina non ci sarebbe mai stata.


Se guadagni parecchio e sei generoso di natura non è difficile.
Quando per mantenere certi equilibri inizi a concedere sempre di più, può finire che devi dare sempre di più.
Soprattutto se hai di fronte qualcuno che dà per scontate tutta una serie di cose.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io se mi venisse fatta una confidenza di questo tipo dal mio compagno. (premesso che all'inverso dubito che glielo direi) capirei che dire qualcosa significa minimo litigare. A due e poi a quattro. Per cosa? Per delle... Chattate?


Ho scritto che c'è sicuramente qualcosa di più di qualche chattata...
Ma secondo voi delle persone impegnate e di sesso opposto chattano di nascosto per più di un anno per quale motivo ?


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho scritto che c'è sicuramente qualcosa di più di qualche chattata...
> Ma secondo voi delle persone impegnate e di sesso opposto chattano di nascosto per più di un anno per quale motivo ?


Quindi cosa fai? Butti dalla torre la tua compagna perché non ti fidi della confidenza che ti ha fatto? Che senso ha poi fare  "confidenze a metà"?


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se guadagni parecchio e sei generoso di natura non è difficile.
> Quando per mantenere certi equilibri inizi a concedere sempre di più, può finire che devi dare sempre di più.
> Soprattutto se hai di fronte qualcuno che dà per scontate tutta una serie di cose.


Diciamo che lui è corresponsabile, allora.
Il rischio opposto però, sarebbe potuto essere ,che se lui fosse stato col braccino corto,avrebbe ricevuto le corna per questo motivo, per reazione; e questa doppia sceneggiatura testimonia che chi tradisce , se vuole, la giustificazione la trova sempre.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi tremano un po' i polsi a collegare il raccattare una prostituta dal marciapiede come un non tradimento SE FATTO CON MODERAZIONE. Una volta al mese si, una volta a settimana no. Cosa cambia? I soldi sottratti ad altro? Embè, a quel punto e' chiaro come il sole che se non ti tornano i conti a fine mese il fatto in sé disturba. Di solito l'amante  (almeno per molti) e' una soluzione risparmiosa. Non capisco le condanne a vivere in una valle di lacrime, laddove e' comunque evidente la considerazione che hai di tuo marito... Più puttane all'epoca avrebbero salvato il tuo matrimonio... Tra tutte le  "rese" mi pare la più triste .


Ma no Foglia, stai travisando, ti assicuro. Partì tutto da una mia esternazione che fu finemente ricamata, e so di aver sbagliato a farla perché era logico che si prestasse a divenire il fulcro del mio pensiero, purtroppo non ci ragionai...la cosa in sé aveva comunque un carattere di eccezionalità, quindi nessuna cadenza.
Ribadisco che se nove anni fa avesse pensato di "evadere" con una escort/puttana non sarei scesa all'inferno per rimanerci degli anni.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli piace ancora la topa eh?..
> 
> La miglior reazione è la vendetta, così vedrai che lo capisce, e la voglia di fare il biscaro gli passa tutto di un colpo
> 
> ...


Veramente no e non l'ho neanche fatto intendere!


stany ha detto:


> Alla fine ,per rispondere alla domanda iniziale, ancorché io dovessi dirlo al mio amico , la pregiudiziale è che l'informazione "certa e sicura", l'abbia acquista io, in prima persona,senza intermediari, nemmeno fossero mia moglie o mio figlio. Primo perché coinvolgerei queste figure, e poi, proprio per una questione etica e di stile: è già molto difficile non sbagliare giudizio o percezione su quello che si vede o sente in prima persona, figurarsi se passa attraverso i "sensi" di un altro soggetto.  In questo caso ci sarebbe un "doppio tradimento" : quello del confidente, e quello di chi ha confidato. A meno di non sentirsi dio!


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi i tradimenti subiti da te sono superabili, quelli degli altri gravissimi?
> 
> 
> P.S. Sono riuscita a sistemare il quote.
> Diletta, se vuoi farlo nel tuo post, usa modifica e aggiungi una parentesi quadra al mio QUOTE.


Ma qual è il tasto 'modifica'?

Perché pensi che i miei siano per me superabili?
Io non li ho superati né tanto meno accettati, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, ci convivo...


----------



## void (17 Dicembre 2019)

A me è capitato lo stesso, mia moglie mi ha raccontato che la lei di una coppia di amici tradiva lui e se ne vantava con le amiche. Lo sapeva per via diretta. Io più volte ho pensato di avvisarlo, poi mi sono detto che non sono Dio, non ho il diritto di interferire sulle vite e sui destini altrui. 
Alla fine si sono separati, malamente,  mi è spiaciuto per lui e per i figli. Mi sono sentito in colpa per non avergli dato la possibilità di uscirne meglio.
Molto tempo dopo, abbiamo avuto occasione di parlare della vicenda e mi sono reso conto che anche se gli avessi parlato le cose non sarebbero cambiate. Ne sarebbe comunque uscito male xche quella era la sua natura.
Alle volte, neanche se te la sbattono in faccia si vuole vedere la realtà, anzi non si accetta proprio di vederla.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tasto 'modifica'?
> 
> Perché pensi che i miei siano per me superabili?
> Io non li ho superati né tanto meno accettati, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, ci convivo...


Ooh oh Diletta ma forza eh?

Ma che davvero stai a scherzare? Per queste cacate? E dopo tutto questo tempo? 
Forza oh

3 settimane sono anche troppe per superare abbondantemente , la vita è bella, su! 

Ma che scherzi davvero???? 
Per queste puttanate? 

Ma siamo pazzi???


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi un
> 
> La gelosia ed invidia fra le donne non è nata ieri.
> La moglie di Jim almeno in un’occasione non è stata corretta ( tradimento verso Jim), quindi per questo avrei dei dubbi.


Io l’ho vista diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho scritto che c'è sicuramente qualcosa di più di qualche chattata...
> Ma secondo voi delle persone impegnate e di sesso opposto chattano di nascosto per più di un anno per quale motivo ?


Anche anni.
Ho conosciuto persone così.
Del resto Stany si è dato bacetti e baci...e basta. Se qualcuno li avesse visti ci avrebbe creduto?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tasto 'modifica'?
> 
> Perché pensi che i miei siano per me superabili?
> Io non li ho superati né tanto meno accettati, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, ci convivo...


Lo avevi detto tu .
Non ci crederai, ma dimentico alcuni utenti, ma te no.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche anni.
> Ho conosciuto persone così.
> Del resto Stany si è dato bacetti e baci...e basta. Se qualcuno li avesse visti ci avrebbe creduto?


E ancora quando ci incontriamo, naturalmente se non c'è nessuno nelle vicinanze ,ce li diamo....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E ancora quando ci incontriamo, naturalmente se non c'è nessuno nelle vicinanze ,ce li diamo....


 ...succede.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...succede.


Succede che non succede alcunché....però anche gli abbracci ed i bacetti hanno il loro valore .


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Succede che non succede alcunché....però anche gli abbracci ed i bacetti hanno il loro valore .


Certo sia come “conforto” sia come valvola di sfogo, sia come slealtà.
Però per alcuni può essere una cosa importante o poco più della visione di un porno o di un film romantico.
Supporre che inevitabilmente a dei contatti virtuali o frequentazioni reali debba seguire il sesso è una supposizione basata su pregiudizi e schemi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche anni.
> Ho conosciuto persone così.
> Del resto Stany si è dato bacetti e baci...e basta. Se qualcuno li avesse visti ci avrebbe creduto?


Ma il problema è che non tocca a Jim fare questo tipo di considerazioni. Altro conto sarebbe se fosse l'amico a dirgli di avere beccato delle chat. Allora a quel punto sono portata anch'io a ritenere improbabile che una chatti per un anno...
Ma lui sa, per riferito DALLA SUA COMPAGNA  (che lo sa dalla diretta interessata) che lei chatta. Andare a rappresentare all'amico una doppia congettura  (che la compagna gli abbia detto meno di quanto sa e che l'altra faccia ben altro) non ha senso. Se non quello di creare una catena di scontri mostruosa. Sta roba del volerglielo dire, mostra la totale assenza di fiducia  (e di affidamento) all'interno della coppia di Jim. Non sono bei presupposti per intromettersi nella vita di qualcun altro.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo sia come “conforto” sia come valvola di sfogo, sia come slealtà.
> Però per alcuni può essere una cosa importante o poco più della visione di un porno o di un film romantico.
> Supporre che inevitabilmente a dei contatti virtuali o frequentazioni reali debba seguire il sesso è una supposizione basata su pregiudizi e schemi.


Sono d'accordo. Così come può capitare che due si conoscano oggi è domani finiscano a letto, per poi non vedersi più, succede che una relazione virtual platonica duri decenni.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che non tocca a Jim fare questo tipo di considerazioni. Altro conto sarebbe se fosse l'amico a dirgli di avere beccato delle chat. Allora a quel punto sono portata anch'io a ritenere improbabile che una chatti per un anno...
> Ma lui sa, per riferito DALLA SUA COMPAGNA  (che lo sa dalla diretta interessata) che lei chatta. Andare a rappresentare all'amico una doppia congettura  (che la compagna gli abbia detto meno di quanto sa e che l'altra faccia ben altro) non ha senso. Se non quello di creare una catena di scontri mostruosa. Sta roba del volerglielo dire, mostra la totale assenza di fiducia  (e di affidamento) all'interno della coppia di Jim. Non sono bei presupposti per intromettersi nella vita di qualcun altro.


Andrei cauto nel definire lo stato del rapporto della coppia in cui ci si scambiano informazioni scabrose su comuni conoscenze; ciò che fa la differenza sono i legami e l'interesse di ciascuno dei due nei confronti di queste conoscenze/amicizie. Ed è qui che si instaura il conflitto di interessi,per così dire.
Altrimenti non esisterebbe il travaglio generato dalla indecisione sul tradire chi (la moglie che ha fatto la confidenza,oppure l'amico ignaro).


----------



## abebe (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che non tocca a Jim fare questo tipo di considerazioni. Altro conto sarebbe se fosse l'amico a dirgli di avere beccato delle chat. Allora a quel punto sono portata anch'io a ritenere improbabile che una chatti per un anno...
> Ma lui sa, per riferito DALLA SUA COMPAGNA  (che lo sa dalla diretta interessata) che lei chatta. Andare a rappresentare all'amico una doppia congettura  (che la compagna gli abbia detto meno di quanto sa e che l'altra faccia ben altro) non ha senso. Se non quello di creare una catena di scontri mostruosa. Sta roba del volerglielo dire, mostra la totale assenza di fiducia  (e di affidamento) all'interno della coppia di Jim. Non sono bei presupposti per intromettersi nella vita di qualcun altro.


Sulla delazione in sé mi sono già espresso. Nel caso specifico come giustamente sottolinei bisogna anche considerare che l'atto comporta ANCHE il tradimento della fiducia della moglie di Jim che gli ha fatto la confidenza, anche se mi par di capire, da quel che ho letto, che questo sarebbe il minore dei problemi tra loro due.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sulla delazione in sé mi sono già espresso. Nel caso specifico come giustamente sottolinei bisogna anche considerare che l'atto comporta ANCHE il tradimento della fiducia della moglie di Jim che gli ha fatto la confidenza, anche se mi par di capire, da quel che ho letto, che questo sarebbe il minore dei problemi tra loro due.


Diciamo che io la leggo un po' come una trasposizione, di quelli che sono i loro problemi personali, nei problemi altrui. Se io e Jim fossimo insieme e avessimo una coppia di amici  (e io i problemi che la compagna di Jim ha con lui), e io fossi soprattutto amica di lei sapendo che Jim e' amico di lui.... Davanti alla confidenza di lei starei zitta. IN OGNI CASO, se parlassi di un problema altrui, non mi salterebbe per la testa di dirlo in forma edulcorata. Questo fatto è frutto di una elaborazione di Jim: che ne può sapere del fatto che non sia stata eventualmente l'amica ad edulcorare la versione alla sua compagna? Jim da' per scontato che tra la compagna e l'amica ci sia più intimità che tra loro. E il tutto dove? All'interno di una confidenza spontanea. Rappresentare mostri anche al di fuori della confidenza a questo punto e' facilissimo, e in ballo però c'è anche la vita altrui...


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Andrei cauto nel definire lo stato del rapporto della coppia in cui ci si scambiano informazioni scabrose su comuni conoscenze; ciò che fa la differenza sono i legami e l'interesse di ciascuno dei due nei confronti di queste conoscenze/amicizie. Ed è qui che si instaura il conflitto di interessi,per così dire.
> Altrimenti non esisterebbe il travaglio generato dalla indecisione sul tradire chi (la moglie che ha fatto la confidenza,oppure l'amico ignaro).


Secondo me nella testa di Jim per prima cosa è scattato che  "quella stronza della mia compagna non la racconta giusta".


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sulla delazione in sé mi sono già espresso. Nel caso specifico come giustamente sottolinei bisogna anche considerare che l'atto comporta ANCHE il tradimento della fiducia della moglie di Jim che gli ha fatto la confidenza, anche se mi par di capire, da quel che ho letto, che questo sarebbe il minore dei problemi tra loro due.


Non ho capito se l’intenzione della moglie/compagna di Jim era quella di riferire a Jim appunto perché lui vada a dirlo al diretto interessato oppure tanto per parlare.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho capito se l’intenzione della moglie/compagna di Jim era quella di riferire a Jim appunto perché lui vada a dirlo al diretto interessato oppure tanto per parlare.


Boh. Insomma. Rischia LEI lo sputtanamento... Certo e' che tra tutti i motivi che hanno per litigare, spostare il campo nelle vite altrui non mi pare il massimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Insomma. Rischia LEI lo sputtanamento... Certo e' che tra tutti i motivi che hanno per litigare, spostare il campo nelle vite altrui non mi pare il massimo.


Infatti io l’ho visto come un tentativo di ritrovare intimità attraverso la complicità sul tema tradimento che li ha allontanati.
Ma Jim vorrebbe vendetta per proiezione


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io l’ho visto come un tentativo di ritrovare intimità attraverso la complicità sul tema tradimento che li ha allontanati.
> Ma Jim vorrebbe vendetta per proiezione


Eh. Sembra anche a me.
Anche perché  (qui proietto io) andare a dire questo tipo di cose a un amico sarebbe un  "peso". A quel punto conterebbe anche come vedo l'amico nella relazione. Se lui la tratta da  "regina" per me il peso di dirgli qualcosa sarebbe maggiore. Se fosse in una situazione simile a quella di Jim, e cioè di due che attendono la mossa falsa dell'altro, sarei più lieve nel portare a un amico una informazione utile...


----------



## JON (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io se mi venisse fatta una confidenza di questo tipo dal mio compagno. (premesso che all'inverso dubito che glielo direi) capirei che dire qualcosa significa minimo litigare. A due e poi a quattro. Per cosa? Per delle... Chattate?


Penso più o meno allo stesso modo.
Proprio perché per questioni di riservatezza e pudore mi terrei certe cose per me (fatte salve urgenze di altro tipo), a me ha dato molto da pensare la *solerzia* con cui la compagna di Jim ha voluto informarlo. A mezza bocca peraltro.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Penso più o meno allo stesso modo.
> Proprio perché per questioni di riservatezza e pudore mi terrei certe cose per me (fatte salve urgenze di altro tipo), a me ha dato molto da pensare la *solerzia* con cui la compagna di Jim ha voluto informarlo. A mezza bocca peraltro.


Non lo so. Però è evidente in ogni caso l'opportunità di tacere. Altrimenti Jim va PRIMA dalla sua compagna, e le dice se e' d'accordo che entrambi parlino a lui. Però a questo punto se se la sentono devono farlo IN DUE. E assumersene entrambi la responsabilità (ivi compresa lei se l'intento era quello di silurare una amica). E non dare per scontato quello che può succedere dopo, che non è detto che queste rivelazioni siano accolte come la manna salvatrice.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Sembra anche a me.
> Anche perché  (qui proietto io) andare a dire questo tipo di cose a un amico sarebbe un  "peso". A quel punto conterebbe anche come vedo l'amico nella relazione. Se lui la tratta da  "regina" per me il peso di dirgli qualcosa sarebbe maggiore. Se fosse in una situazione simile a quella di Jim, e cioè di due che attendono la mossa falsa dell'altro, sarei più lieve nel portare a un amico una informazione utile...


Poi, se volessimo approfondire sulla base dei dati scarsi, si potrebbe anche ipotizzare che il “vivere da regina” corrisponda al essere “bambini viziati”. Ma nessuno sta bene se è “viziato”. Viziare è sempre un modo per esercitare un potere.


----------



## JON (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Però è evidente in ogni caso l'opportunità di tacere. Altrimenti Jim va PRIMA dalla sua compagna, e le dice se e' d'accordo che entrambi parlino a lui. Però a questo punto se se la sentono devono farlo IN DUE. E assumersene entrambi la responsabilità (ivi compresa lei se l'intento era quello di silurare una amica). E non dare per scontato quello che può succedere dopo, che non è detto che queste rivelazioni siano accolte come la manna salvatrice.


E si, proprio non è il caso. Peraltro il tutto richiederebbe una particolare confidenzialità. A parte le supposizioni, penso che la compagna di Jim non si esporrebbe in questo senso, dopotutto ha ricevuto una confidenza che viste le parti in causa richiede implicitamente segretezza.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Però è evidente in ogni caso l'opportunità di tacere. Altrimenti Jim va PRIMA dalla sua compagna, e le dice se e' d'accordo che entrambi parlino a lui. Però a questo punto se se la sentono devono farlo IN DUE. E assumersene entrambi la responsabilità (ivi compresa lei se l'intento era quello di silurare una amica). E non dare per scontato quello che può succedere dopo, che non è detto che queste rivelazioni siano accolte come la manna salvatrice.


Sì.
Anche perché non vedo perché buttare fuori dalla coppia e in modo giudicante la questione tradimento che è stata così grave per la coppia di Jim.
È come se arrivasse il mio ex a dirmi che un nostro conoscente ha tradito la moglie e pensa che è uno stronzo e io gli rispondessi come se si parlasse di Sanremo.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Anche perché non vedo perché buttare fuori dalla coppia e in modo giudicante la questione tradimento che è stata così grave per la coppia di Jim.
> È come se arrivasse il mio ex a dirmi che un nostro conoscente ha tradito la moglie e pensa che è uno stronzo e io gli rispondessi come se si parlasse di Sanremo.


E peraltro pure la reazione dell'amico non è scontata. Potrebbe sorprendere Jim, il fatto che magari comunque possa circolare coesione nell'altra coppia. Perché LUI non attende altro che sentire qualcosa  "contro" la sua compagna. Non metterei la mano sul fuoco per l'amico. E si torna sempre lì. L'ha per caso vista in atteggiamenti inequivocabili con qualcuno, di cui può avere qualche riferimento? No. Per sentito dire, chatterebbe con altri. Non sarei così sicura sul finale.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che io la leggo un po' come una trasposizione, di quelli che sono i loro problemi personali, nei problemi altrui. Se io e Jim fossimo insieme e avessimo una coppia di amici  (e io i problemi che la compagna di Jim ha con lui), e io fossi soprattutto amica di lei sapendo che Jim e' amico di lui.... Davanti alla confidenza di lei starei zitta. IN OGNI CASO, se parlassi di un problema altrui, non mi salterebbe per la testa di dirlo in forma edulcorata. Questo fatto è frutto di una elaborazione di Jim: che ne può sapere del fatto che non sia stata eventualmente l'amica ad edulcorare la versione alla sua compagna? Jim da' per scontato che tra la compagna e l'amica ci sia più intimità che tra loro. E il tutto dove? All'interno di una confidenza spontanea. Rappresentare mostri anche al di fuori della confidenza a questo punto e' facilissimo, e in ballo però c'è anche la vita altrui...


Non sono amici. Sono conoscenti. Imho naturalmente. 
Tu la vorresti un'amica che è invidiosa di te? Che sotto sotto rode perchè te "fai la vita da regina"? Ti confideresti con lei?
Non so in che termini questa signora abbia pensato di fare una confidenza alla moglie di Jim. Forse vede un'amica dove non c'è amicizia.
Saranno di quelle coppie che si trovano ogni tanto per condividere un pranzo e passare qualche ora insieme, e il rituale si porta avanti finchè gira bene, ossia finchè il momento di svago è loro possibile. A volte va avanti per molto tempo, e inizia a chiamare amici quelli che rimangono conoscenti, anche se andando avanti nel tempo capisco che ti venga da dire amici.

Se io penso che te amica stai facendo una cazzata lo dico a te amica, mica serve che vado a parlarne con terzi. Non è mica tanto complicato.
Non è che essere amici sia assecondare ogni cosa che ti dice l'altro, anzi a volte è proprio dire in faccia quello che altri non ti dicono. 
Se lei è una regina, pure per situazione economica acquisita, sai quanti leccaculo avrà intorno? Se fosse una mia amica non mi farei problemi ad esprimere quello che penso, anche perchè non sarebbe col sottocontenitore di rabbia o invidia compressa.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono amici. Sono conoscenti. Imho naturalmente.
> Tu la vorresti un'amica che è invidiosa di te? Che sotto sotto rode perchè te "fai la vita da regina"? Ti confideresti con lei?
> Non so in che termini questa signora abbia pensato di fare una confidenza alla moglie di Jim. Forse vede un'amica dove non c'è amicizia.
> Saranno di quelle coppie che si trovano ogni tanto per condividere un pranzo e passare qualche ora insieme, e il rituale si porta avanti finchè gira bene, ossia finchè il momento di svago è loro possibile. A volte va avanti per molto tempo, e inizia a chiamare amici quelli che rimangono conoscenti, anche se andando avanti nel tempo capisco che ti venga da dire amici.
> ...


Io a una conoscente non vado a dire che chatto.
Con gli amici va per quanto mi riguarda molto spesso di culo, e qualche volta di sfiga.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io a una conoscente non vado a dire che chatto.
> Con gli amici va per quanto mi riguarda molto spesso di culo, e qualche volta di sfiga.


Se la conoscente fa l'amica dopo un tot di tempo potrebbe passare una confidenza.
Poi dipende come sta signora sente pure queste chat, magari è un gioco e non lo sente "grave", e come ha ipotizzato Brunetta sono chat e basta.
Che poi da una chat possa arrivare un incontro e un oltre in termini di amanti può essere.
Il fatto stesso che sia andata a dirlo in giro mi fa pensare che questa signora sia parecchio incauta. Tant'è che la notizia è già migrata altrove.

Comunque tu non credi che anzichè spaccarsi la testa a pensare a cosa dire a lui, o a scrivere lettere anonime, sia in caso molto più semplice che chi ha ricevuto la confidenza parli direttamente a lei?


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se la conoscente fa l'amica dopo un tot di tempo potrebbe passare una confidenza.
> Poi dipende come sta signora sente pure queste chat, magari è un gioco e non lo sente "grave", e come ha ipotizzato Brunetta sono chat e basta.
> Che poi da una chat possa arrivare un incontro e un oltre in termini di amanti può essere.
> Il fatto stesso che sia andata a dirlo in giro mi fa pensare che questa signora sia parecchio incauta. Tant'è che la notizia è già migrata altrove.
> ...


Sicuramente.
Sta parte però non la sappiamo proprio.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Certo che andare a fare le pulci per delle chat...
Ma dove vivono? In luoghi dove arriva ancora solo la TACS?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sta roba del volerglielo dire, mostra la totale assenza di fiducia  (e di affidamento) all'interno della coppia di Jim


Dici che proietto ?
Boh.
Certo è che non è che queste cose succedono solo a noi del forum, eh.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sulla delazione in sé mi sono già espresso. Nel caso specifico come giustamente sottolinei bisogna anche considerare che l'atto comporta ANCHE il tradimento della fiducia della moglie di Jim che gli ha fatto la confidenza, anche se mi par di capire, da quel che ho letto, che questo sarebbe il minore dei problemi tra loro due.


Il maggiore, invece.
Mi ammazzerebbe.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che io la leggo un po' come una trasposizione, di quelli che sono i loro problemi personali, nei problemi altrui. Se io e Jim fossimo insieme e avessimo una coppia di amici  (e io i problemi che la compagna di Jim ha con lui), e io fossi soprattutto amica di lei sapendo che Jim e' amico di lui.... Davanti alla confidenza di lei starei zitta. IN OGNI CASO, se parlassi di un problema altrui, non mi salterebbe per la testa di dirlo in forma edulcorata. Questo fatto è frutto di una elaborazione di Jim: che ne può sapere del fatto che non sia stata eventualmente l'amica ad edulcorare la versione alla sua compagna? Jim da' per scontato che tra la compagna e l'amica ci sia più intimità che tra loro. E il tutto dove? All'interno di una confidenza spontanea. Rappresentare mostri anche al di fuori della confidenza a questo punto e' facilissimo, e in ballo però c'è anche la vita altrui...


Non per spezzare una lancia nei confronti della mia compagna, ma....a lei è capitato di essere 'etichettata' da questa sua amica come quella che ha rubato il marito ad un'altra (io ero sposato e lei pure), e ancora adesso, dopo dodici anni, s'è fatta sfuggire un paio di volte considerazioni simili.
E capisci bene che girano un pò le palle, soprattutto se chi fa certe considerazioni farebbe meglio a tacere...


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui è corresponsabile, allora.
> Il rischio opposto però, sarebbe potuto essere ,che se lui fosse stato col braccino corto,avrebbe ricevuto le corna per questo motivo, per reazione; e questa doppia sceneggiatura testimonia che chi tradisce , se vuole, la giustificazione la trova sempre.


Perfetto.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici che proietto ?
> Boh.
> Certo è che non è che queste cose succedono solo a noi del forum, eh.


Allora dimmi tu per quale motivo la tua compagna ti fa una confidenza che riguarda una persona terza, e tu pensi che ti abbia omesso alcune parti.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> A me è capitato lo stesso, mia moglie mi ha raccontato che la lei di una coppia di amici tradiva lui e se ne vantava con le amiche. Lo sapeva per via diretta. Io più volte ho pensato di avvisarlo, poi mi sono detto che non sono Dio, non ho il diritto di interferire sulle vite e sui destini altrui.
> Alla fine si sono separati, malamente,  mi è spiaciuto per lui e per i figli. Mi sono sentito in colpa per non avergli dato la possibilità di uscirne meglio.
> Molto tempo dopo, abbiamo avuto occasione di parlare della vicenda e mi sono reso conto che anche se gli avessi parlato le cose non sarebbero cambiate. Ne sarebbe comunque uscito male xche quella era la sua natura.
> Alle volte, neanche se te la sbattono in faccia si vuole vedere la realtà, anzi non si accetta proprio di vederla.


Non si tratta di non vederla, o di non volerla vedere.
Si tratta di negarla a chi ti viene a raccontare la TUA vita.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non per spezzare una lancia nei confronti della mia compagna, ma....a lei è capitato di essere 'etichettata' da questa sua amica come quella che ha rubato il marito ad un'altra (io ero sposato e lei pure), e ancora adesso, dopo dodici anni, s'è fatta sfuggire un paio di volte considerazioni simili.
> E capisci bene che girano un pò le palle, soprattutto se chi fa certe considerazioni farebbe meglio a tacere...


E allora posso domandare perché la tua compagna la frequenta ancora?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora dimmi tu per quale motivo la tua compagna ti fa una confidenza che riguarda una persona terza, e tu pensi che ti abbia omesso alcune parti.


Perchè da un lato (visto che ha tradito) non vuole passare per essere l'unica traditrice del gruppo, dall'altro perchè è capitato che le due si siano scazzate per altre questioni, e allora l'ira del momento ti fa dire quello che in tempo di pace non avresti MAI riferito.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora posso domandare perché la tua compagna la frequenta ancora?


Certo che qui le sfumature non le conoscete proprio, o bianco o nero...

Spesso càpita di voler bene a qualcuno nonostante certi difetti e certe 'uscite', perchè magari ha altro di buono da offrire.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Per me non devi dirlo. Lo hai saputo da tua moglie e presumo che abbia detto la fedigrafa. Tradiresti tua moglie. Ho avuto, situazioni simili e ho sempre scelto di non dirlo. Anche perché dopo la rivelazione ti verrebbero chieste prove che non hai. E poi tutti sappiamo quanto dolore comporta la scoperta. Io non me la sentirei di infliggere una pena cosi grande a qualcuno. La vita presenterà il conto autonomamente


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che qui le sfumature non le conoscete proprio, o bianco o nero...
> 
> Spesso càpita di voler bene a qualcuno nonostante certi difetti e certe 'uscite', perchè magari ha altro di buono da offrire.


Eh immagino. A quel punto però mi chiarisco e mi faccio passare la carogna, anche nel caso in cui ognuno restasse della sua idea. Comunque... Se te lo ha detto in un momento di  "sfogo", e le e' scappato, dubito abbia edulcorato alcunché. Ma non è che la  "sopporta" giusto perché a te piace uscire con il tuo amico, e se non foste amici la butterebbe dalla finestra?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora posso domandare perché la tua compagna la frequenta ancora?


E perché questa signora si fiderebbe della tua compagna e dirle cose sconvenienti per lei stessa visto l’aria che tira tra di loro ? 
Mi viene sempre di più il dubbio che sotto sotto sa di vendetta. 
Questa signora in passato ha detto certe cose sulla tua compagna ed adesso guarda caso si fida pure a fare confidenze rischiose a chi ha insultato in passato.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me non devi dirlo. Lo hai saputo da tua moglie e presumo che abbia detto la fedigrafa. Tradiresti tua moglie. Ho avuto, situazioni simili e ho sempre scelto di non dirlo. Anche perché dopo la rivelazione ti verrebbero chieste prove che non hai. E poi tutti sappiamo quanto dolore comporta la scoperta. Io non me la sentirei di infliggere una pena cosi grande a qualcuno. La vita presenterà il conto autonomamente


Altro che tradire sua moglie( compagna); mi pare che glielo abbia detto apposta . La moglie aveva un conto non saldato con la signora in questione.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E perché questa signora si fiderebbe della tua compagna e dirle cose sconvenienti per lei stessa visto l’aria che tira tra di loro ?
> Mi viene sempre di più il dubbio che sotto sotto sa di vendetta.
> Questa signora in passato ha detto certe cose sulla tua compagna ed adesso guarda caso si fida pure a fare confidenze rischiose a chi ha insultato in passato.


Non lo so eh. Puoi certamente dirti cose pesanti anche in amicizia, ma senza la carogna dopo. Altrimenti non è amicizia.


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Altro che tradire sua moglie( compagna); mi pare che glielo abbia detto apposta . La moglie aveva un conto non saldato con la signora in questione.


E' un mistero. 
Può anche darsi che in un momento in cui hanno litigato lei si sia sfogata con Jim , senza pensare a quello che diceva. Però anche in questo caso non è che mi sfogo ed edulcoro, eccheccazzo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il maggiore, invece.
> Mi ammazzerebbe.


Ci credo!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E perché questa signora si fiderebbe della tua compagna e dirle cose sconvenienti per lei stessa visto l’aria che tira tra di loro ?
> Mi viene sempre di più il dubbio che sotto sotto sa di vendetta.
> Questa signora in passato ha detto certe cose sulla tua compagna ed adesso guarda caso si fida pure a fare confidenze rischiose a chi ha insultato in passato.


Lara ma tu hai rapporti di merda con le donne?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara ma tu hai rapporti di merda con le donne?


Io personalmente no. Ma ho anche 50 anni e di cose viste ( non sentite da terzi) ne ho abbastanza da farmi un’idea.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh immagino. A quel punto però mi chiarisco e mi faccio passare la carogna, anche nel caso in cui ognuno restasse della sua idea. Comunque... Se te lo ha detto in un momento di  "sfogo", e le e' scappato, dubito abbia edulcorato alcunché. Ma non è che la  "sopporta" giusto perché a te piace uscire con il tuo amico, e se non foste amici la butterebbe dalla finestra?



Le piace anche se per molti versi è completamente diversa da lei.
Per il resto non é  il tipo che 'sopporta', ho parecchie altre amicizie  (meno fighette di questa) che non le interessano.
Quanto allo 'sfogo', a mio modo di vedere è nato - come spesso accade  a tutti - a seguito di un litigio con l'amica, e a quel punto è facile farsi scappare qualcosa che in altri momenti si sarebbe tenuto nascosto.
Ovviamente tempo dopo ha cercato di minimizzare il piu possibile quanto mi aveva detto, ma senza troppa convinzione.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io personalmente no. Ma ho anche 50 anni e di cose viste ( non sentite da terzi) ne ho abbastanza da farmi un’idea.


Qui il caso è relativo alla diretta interessata che riferisce qualcosa alla mia compagna, la mia compagna che mi riferisce solo una parte di quanto riferitole e un paio di persone (uomini) che con me si sono lasciati andare ad allusioni.
E non è gente nata ieri.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me non devi dirlo. Lo hai saputo da tua moglie e presumo che abbia detto la fedigrafa. Tradiresti tua moglie. Ho avuto, situazioni simili e ho sempre scelto di non dirlo. Anche perché dopo la rivelazione ti verrebbero chieste prove che non hai. E poi tutti sappiamo quanto dolore comporta la scoperta. Io non me la sentirei di infliggere una pena cosi grande a qualcuno. La vita presenterà il conto autonomamente


D'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'ultima frase.
C'è chi se la sfanga sempre alla grandissima, e chi paga fino all'ultimo centesimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io personalmente no. Ma ho anche 50 anni e di cose viste ( non sentite da terzi) ne ho abbastanza da farmi un’idea.


Ne hai viste e sentite di brutte per ipotizzare sempre malevolenza e strategie per competere.
Ha amici tremendi tuo marito, ma pure tu non scherzi.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me nella testa di Jim per prima cosa è scattato che  "quella stronza della mia compagna non la racconta giusta".


Vedo più forte la motivazione dell'amicizia col presunto cornuto...


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io l’ho visto come un tentativo di ritrovare intimità attraverso la complicità sul tema tradimento che li ha allontanati.
> Ma Jim vorrebbe vendetta per proiezione


È possibile che veda se stesso nell'amico ; anzi, è probabile.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il maggiore, invece.
> Mi ammazzerebbe.


Ecco..hai la risposta. Per aiutare un amico affossi la relazione con tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco..hai la risposta. Per aiutare un amico affossi la relazione con tua moglie.


Oppure darebbe un dolore a un amico (su basi minime) Pur di affossare la relazione.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Altro che tradire sua moglie( compagna); mi pare che glielo abbia detto apposta . La moglie aveva un conto non saldato con la signora in questione.


E allora jim è meglio che ne parli con la propria moglie; ma dopo lui ha detto che lo ammazzerebbe .Quindi meglio lasciar perdere. Ma questo comporterà inevitabilmente un certo distacco tra i quattro, (anche se uno non sa ) per evidenti motivi di disagio che da ora in avanti si verrano a creare.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure darebbe un dolore a un amico (su basi minime) Pur di affossare la relazione.


Non credo che aspettasse un pretesto...


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'ultima frase.
> C'è chi se la sfanga sempre alla grandissima, e chi paga fino all'ultimo centesimo.


Si vero. Ma è la vita. C è chi va ar gabbio per una mela e chi evade miliardi ed è felice su uno yacht. Ma non possiamo fare noi giustizieri. E se anche lui tradisce? E se tradisce e tollera sapendo? Insomma troppe variabili. E tu non hai nulla in mano. Ps non paga il conto chi è del mestiere. A questo punto chi subisce un po lo merita, quantomeno ha scelto male.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non credo che aspettasse un pretesto...


Ma chi lo sa.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo sa.


Lui....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure darebbe un dolore a un amico (su basi minime) Pur di affossare la relazione.


Non mi fare così malevolo, davvero.
Per il resto é  probabile, come scrivete, che io proietti, ma se anche non fossi stato tradito penso che l'impulso di dirglielo l'avrei ugualmente avuto.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si vero. Ma è la vita. C è chi va ar gabbio per una mela e chi evade miliardi ed è felice su uno yacht. Ma non possiamo fare noi giustizieri. E se anche lui tradisce? E se tradisce e tollera sapendo? Insomma troppe variabili. E tu non hai nulla in mano. Ps non paga il conto chi è del mestiere. A questo punto chi subisce un po lo merita, quantomeno ha scelto male.


Forse è questo quello che non mi va giù.

C'è gente che é nata col culo in faccia (scusate l'espressione colorita).

A cui tutto va bene, che fa e disfa, che gode senza meriti particolari.

È la vita, è vero.

Però vedere tanta ingratitudine a fronte di una vita di privilegi (ripeto, non conquistati) mi infastidisce non poco.

P.S.: onde prevenire osservazioni sempliciotte su frustrazione, invidia et similia avverto preventivamente che - dopo lunga e attenta analisi - tale non mi sento.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse è questo quello che non mi va giù.
> 
> C'è gente che é nata col culo in faccia (scusate l'espressione colorita).
> 
> ...


Ma non è questione di invidia.
E' questione che anche tu ti sei sentito fregato dal lato finanziario, se non mi sbaglio. Quanto ai privilegi boh: se sposo uno che guadagna un botto di soldi, e' giocoforza che non si viva proprio su pianeti differenti.... Poi certo, e capisco anche bene, dipende pure molto. Io ne ho sposato uno che male non stava, al di fuori della roba sua  (e delle cose sempre a lui collegate ove "entravo giocoforza") non ho avuto praticamente modo di accorgermene. Qualche volta mi sono trovata a rinunciare non certo a lussi megagalattici, ma a sfizi, perché non potevo. Ne' mi e' mai pesato (nel senso che all'epoca non me ne ero neppure accorta) che malgrado la differenza di entrate fossi io a spendere di più per i regali. E non solo a spendere. Anche a sbattermi.
Ora allargo un po' il discorso  
Pensa che al giorno d'oggi c'è chi condivide provocazioni come questa:









						La connessione tra moglie e marito! | MTC MalaTemporaCurrunt
					

Non ho mai capito perchè le necessità sessuali degli uomini e delle donne sono così differenti fra loro... E non ho mai capito perchè si dice che gli




					vaffanpippi.altervista.org
				




Ecco: mettiti un attimo dall'altra parte della barricata. Tu vedi una donna  "viziata". Non dico che sia giusto eh, chattare o tradire che sia.
E' che i privilegi e i sentimenti non stanno sullo stesso piano.
Lo percepisci l'effetto grottesco del racconto che ho postato?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse è questo quello che non mi va giù.
> 
> C'è gente che é nata col culo in faccia (scusate l'espressione colorita).
> 
> ...


Un pochino di invidia c’è.
Quelli che tu vedi come privilegi io non li vedo.
Al massimo mi dà un po’ fastidio chi piange miseria quando non è il caso.
Personalmente ho vissuto periodi di quasi miseria e periodi di vero benessere (ricchezza è un’altra cosa) in cui sono stata invidiata e quasi colpevolizzata, perché potevo permettermi qualche vestito in più. Ma non ho sofferto per nulla di averci dovuto rinunciare. Comunque ero io.
Tu invece queste cose le noti.
Inoltre attribuisci a lui il merito del reddito e vedi lei come una che usufruisce degli agi, per i quali dovrebbe dimostrare gratitudine. Ma le relazioni non si retribuiscono.
Ricordi “i figli non si pagano”?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di invidia.
> E' questione che anche tu ti sei sentito fregato dal lato finanziario, se non mi sbaglio. Quanto ai privilegi boh: se sposo uno che guadagna un botto di soldi, e' giocoforza che non si viva proprio su pianeti differenti.... Poi certo, e capisco anche bene, dipende pure molto. Io ne ho sposato uno che male non stava, al di fuori della roba sua  (e delle cose sempre a lui collegate ove "entravo giocoforza") non ho avuto praticamente modo di accorgermene. Qualche volta mi sono trovata a rinunciare non certo a lussi megagalattici, ma a sfizi, perché non potevo. Ne' mi e' mai pesato (nel senso che all'epoca non me ne ero neppure accorta) che malgrado la differenza di entrate fossi io a spendere di più per i regali. E non solo a spendere. Anche a sbattermi.
> Ora allargo un po' il discorso
> Pensa che al giorno d'oggi c'è chi condivide provocazioni come questa:
> ...


Ma come lo hai trovato un blog del genere?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Ho presente una che tradisce.
Il marito la ama, si fa un culo a lavorare fino alle 8 di sera, lei lavoricchia saltuariamente e durante il giorno esce con l'amante.
Lui torna a casa, fa la spesa, prepara la cena, lava i piatti che lei gli lascia nel lavello.
E non è un coglione. Semplicemente la adora e si fa in 4 per lei e per fare stare tutta la famiglia.
Questo equilibrio funziona perché lui ha gioia nel dare a chi ama con la consapevolezza di essere di fronte a una persona di cui avere profonda fiducia.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come lo hai trovato un blog del genere?


Ho solo cercato un racconto sesso vs acquisti .
E' roba ancora oggi più condivisa di quel che si pensi.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo percepisci l'effetto grottesco del racconto che ho postato?


A me ha fatto morire dal ridere....
E' umoristico.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho solo cercato un racconto sesso vs acquisti .
> E' roba ancora oggi più condivisa di quel che si pensi.


Pazzesco.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me ha fatto morire dal ridere....
> E' umoristico.


Mi dispiace per te.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

A proposito di umorismo, una volta si rideva così.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te.


Perché rido?
E' la trasposizione di una vecchia barzelletta. Fatta bene. Mica è roba didattica da prendere sul serio.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque le donne non si comprano con i regali costosi.
A Natale, se non ve la danno, carbone.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque le donne non si comprano con i regali costosi.
> A Natale, se non ve la danno, carbone.


Fa riderissimo come le battute sul negro bongo bongo, l’ebreo avido e avaro con il naso adunco ecc


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me ha fatto morire dal ridere....
> E' umoristico.


Un'epoca geologica fa, occulto molti particolari, ebbi ad assistere per una udienza  (non ricordo se di separazione o divorzio) uno che a distanza di anni era ancora profondamente incarognito con la ex.  "Vede la macchina?", mi disse. "L'ho comprata per lei, le piaceva andare in giro col macchinone, impellicciata, la sciura, stava tutto il giorno CON LA PINZETTA DELLE SOPRACCIGLIA IN MANO". Madre di tre figli, a un certo punto coi figli grandi si era fatta l'amante. E aveva chiesto lei la separazione. Lui arrivava a casa la sera, e pretendeva che ALMENO un rapporto  (da consumare nel cesso... Perché a lui piaceva così) non gli fosse negato. Stavamo andando in Tribunale, in macchina perché era fuori sede. Io appena abilitata, lui ad un certo punto imboccò una strada isolatissima e "minore", con la scusa che si faceva prima. Non mi capita spesso, ebbi proprio la percezione della paura, fortunatamente infondata.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa riderissimo come le battute sul negro bongo bongo, l’è reo avido e avaro ecc


Non era una battuta, questa.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un'epoca geologica fa, occulto molti particolari, ebbi ad assistere per una udienza  (non ricordo se di separazione o divorzio) uno che a distanza di anni era ancora profondamente incarognito con la ex.  "Vede la macchina?", mi disse. "L'ho comprata per lei, le piaceva andare in giro col macchinone, impellicciata, la sciura, stava tutto il giorno CON LA PINZETTA DELLE SOPRACCIGLIA IN MANO". Madre di tre figli, a un certo punto coi figli grandi si era fatta l'amante. E aveva chiesto lei la separazione. Lui arrivava a casa la sera, e pretendeva che ALMENO un rapporto  (da consumare nel cesso... Perché a lui piaceva così) non gli fosse negato. Stavamo andando in Tribunale, in macchina perché era fuori sede. Io appena abilitata, lui ad un certo punto imboccò una strada isolatissima e "minore", con la scusa che si faceva prima. Non mi capita spesso, ebbi proprio la percezione della paura, fortunatamente infondata.


Ti dico quello che penso: prima di arrivare a far salire la carogna a un uomo, con tutte le conseguenze che hai descritto, se tradisci, vieni scoperta e lui ti rinfaccia di averti regalato auto e pelliccia, restituisciglieli. Lo azzittisci e ti riprendi la tua dignità e libertà.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che penso: prima di arrivare a far salire la carogna a un uomo, con tutte le conseguenze che hai descritto, se tradisci, vieni scoperta e lui ti rinfaccia di averti regalato auto e pelliccia, restituisciglieli. Lo azzittisci e ti riprendi la tua dignità e libertà.


Guarda non ti dico cosa ti avrebbe detto mia madre (noi io eh)


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda non ti dico cosa ti avrebbe detto mia madre (noi io eh)


E allora ti becchi uno che  ti da praticamente della puttana, cioè una che scopa in bagno senza volerlo perché lui le regala cose.
Qui non si salva nessuno dei due.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che penso: prima di arrivare a far salire la carogna a un uomo, con tutte le conseguenze che hai descritto, se tradisci, vieni scoperta e lui ti rinfaccia di averti regalato auto e pelliccia, restituisciglieli. Lo azzittisci e ti riprendi la tua dignità e libertà.


La pelliccia so neanche cosa fosse. L'auto se la era comperata lui, la guidava lui... Però la aveva comperata per lei, per permetterle di fare la sciura. Era la stessa con cui stavamo andando in tribunale.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La pelliccia so neanche cosa fosse. L'auto se la era comperata lui, la guidava lui... Però la aveva comperata per lei, per permetterle di fare la sciura. Era la stessa con cui stavamo andando in tribunale.


Se la guidava lui allora è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E allora ti becchi uno che  ti da praticamente della puttana, cioè una che scopa in bagno senza volerlo perché lui le regala cose.
> Qui non si salva nessuno dei due.


Non hai capito.
Lui era di una pesantezza inenarrabile. Pareva che la avesse raccolta dalla fogna per trasformarla in regina. Era... Non lo so. Io guarda che non ho spesso di sti pensieri. Pensai che non lo poteva volere manco il bidone dell'umido, uno così. Erano passati ANNI dalla sua effettiva separazione.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> Lui era di una pesantezza inenarrabile. Pareva che la avesse raccolta dalla fogna per trasformarla in regina. Era... Non lo so. Io guarda che non ho spesso di sti pensieri. Pensai che non lo poteva volere manco il bidone dell'umido, uno così. Erano passati ANNI dalla sua effettiva separazione.


Ok, ma dal tuo post sembrava veramente che lui le avesse comprato auto e pelliccia. Se così non è stiamo parlando di storie diverse.
Per quanto mi riguarda, se mi trovassi nella situazione di vedermi rinfacciare un regalo, non avrei problemi a restituirlo.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma dal tuo post sembrava veramente che lui le avesse comprato auto e pelliccia. Se così non è stiamo parlando di storie diverse.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se mi trovassi nella situazione di vedermi rinfacciare un regalo, non avrei problemi a restituirlo.


Le rinfacciava la vita, il tenore... Il benessere. Come fai a rendere?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le rinfacciava la vita, il tenore... Il benessere. Come fai a rendere?


Ci si viene incontro al momento del divorzio.
Sono stato bene, ho avuto agi per merito dell'altro coniuge, ma l'ho ripagato tradendolo e andandomene?
In qualche modo mi sdebito rinunciando a qualcosa.
In fin dei conti la libertà varrà pure qualcosa, no?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si viene incontro al momento del divorzio.
> Sono stato bene, ho avuto agi per merito dell'altro coniuge, ma l'ho ripagato tradendolo e andandomene?
> In qualche modo mi sdebito rinunciando a qualcosa.
> In fin dei conti la libertà varrà pure qualcosa, no?


Va bene  @danny . In effetti salire su un'auto di lusso ha un prezzo nel dopo. Comprare dieci anni prima una pelliccia è questione per cui sdebitarsi col sangue. La sciura la faceva con la pinzetta delle sopracciglia in mano tutto il giorno, questa frase credo che non mi si cancellerà mai dalla testa. E mi ha parlato molto di lui. Più dei rapporti nel cesso PRETESI, o dell'amante di lei. Poi ognuno coglie cio' che vuole. E' un po' come il racconto postato. Nel senso che (dal mio punto di vista) può anche suscitare la risatina pigliandolo in leggerezza e abbracciando il punto di vista di chi narra. Per un secondo. Ma non mi fa certo ridere di cuore.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene  @danny . In effetti salire su un'auto di lusso ha un prezzo nel dopo. Comprare dieci anni prima una pelliccia è questione per cui sdebitarsi col sangue. La sciura la faceva con la pinzetta delle sopracciglia in mano tutto il giorno, questa frase credo che non mi si cancellerà mai dalla testa. E mi ha parlato molto di lui. Più dei rapporti nel cesso PRETESI, o dell'amante di lei. Poi ognuno coglie cio' che vuole. E' un po' come il racconto postato. Nel senso che (dal mio punto di vista) può anche suscitare la risatina pigliandolo in leggerezza e abbracciando il punto di vista di chi narra. Per un secondo. Ma non mi fa certo ridere di cuore.


Tu ti concentri su una storia che hai vissuto tu. Io parlo a livello generale, non potendo avere alcun riscontro né interesse verso di loro.
Quando ci si relaziona con una persona lo si fa comunque e sempre non mostrando di volersene approfittare mai.
Vale per un amico, ancor di più per un coniuge.
Se io  - porto un esempio inventando - sono a casa e ho un coniuge che mi mantiene, non occupo il tempo andando a scopare con un'altra.
Non è solo più una questione di tradimento, ma anche di ingratitudine verso chi mi consente di avere i vantaggi di un reddito pur in assenza di lavoro e di dignità mia.
Se il coniuge mi consente di aprire un'attività o mi regala dei soldi per farlo o per comprare un'auto, non lo ripago facendogli una carognata come può essere quella di tradirlo. Perché un tradimento si può comprendere, accettare, ma uno che ti dà l'idea di mirare solo al suo interesse personale su tutti i piani no.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti concentri su una storia che hai vissuto tu. Io parlo a livello generale, non potendo avere alcun riscontro né interesse verso di loro.
> Quando ci si relaziona con una persona lo si fa comunque e sempre non mostrando di volersene approfittare mai.
> Vale per un amico, ancor di più per un coniuge.
> Se io  - porto un esempio inventando - sono a casa e ho un coniuge che mi mantiene, non occupo il tempo andando a scopare con un'altra.
> ...


Io non ho vissuto alcuna storia, ero  "in transito", e ne ho condiviso uno scorcio appena. E non di storia, ma di sensazioni. E torno a ripeterti che la dignità si ha anche nel tacere le pinzette in mano, o l'auto che ti sei comprato per te. E tutti i pompini nel cesso che ti sono mancati, perché in fondo le chiedevi solo quelli. In tutto questo  (proprio in mezzo eh) ci stanno tre figli che a questo punto saranno cresciuti da soli, o solo quando il padre rincasava dal lavoro. Dignità, no? .
E' facile per una donna lavorare e crescere non uno, non due, ma tre figli. Certo, lavori eh, pure con tre figli, mica lo nego. Avrà pensato di  "sedersi", ha sbagliato. Però non dico neanche la cura di tre figli  (guarda... evito), ma a sto livello non tanto i pompini mancati, ma quelli ricevuti, li vogliamo a sto punto quantificare oppure no?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti concentri su una storia che hai vissuto tu. Io parlo a livello generale, non potendo avere alcun riscontro né interesse verso di loro.
> Quando ci si relaziona con una persona lo si fa comunque e sempre non mostrando di volersene approfittare mai.
> Vale per un amico, ancor di più per un coniuge.
> Se io  - porto un esempio inventando - sono a casa e ho un coniuge che mi mantiene, non occupo il tempo andando a scopare con un'altra.
> ...


Sono argomenti non diversi, benché in scala, di quelli di chi, poiché ti è venuto a prendere, ti ha pagato la cena e ha fatto finta di essere interessato ai tuoi pensieri, pensa di meritare almeno un pompino.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono argomenti non diversi, benché in scala, di quelli di chi, poiché ti è venuto a prendere, ti ha pagato la cena e ha fatto finta di essere interessato ai tuoi pensieri, pensa di meritare almeno un pompino.


Sapevo che arrivava questo commento, perché ad alcune correnti di pensiero sembra ovvio ipotizzare che tra una relazione di condivisione economica, di famiglia e di progetti debbano sussistere le stesse regole che esistono tra due estranei.
Invece io credo che vi sia una profonda differenza tra una persona che non si conosce e non condivide nulla con noi rispetto a un'altra  verso cui nutriamo anche un rapporto di fiducia oltre che di condivisione.
Anche perché essere presi in giro dal vicino di casa non è la stessa cosa in termini emotivi che essere traditi dal marito. 
No, non è indispensabile ricevere un pompino dopo aver pagato cena e quant'altro. 
Regola vuole che chi invita possa offrire senza pretendere nulla in cambio e come qualsiasi uomo che non sia decerebrato sa benissimo le cene sono sempre e solo  per conoscenza e se si va a letto lo si decide in due. 
A me tra l'altro sembra sia capitato di non aver colto proprio quell'occasione, come mi è stato fatto notare, ma la donna in questione non mi piaceva. 
Non guardiamo sempre la prospettiva dal punto di vista femminile. Non siamo tutti pronti ad aspettare una gentile concessione da parte di chiunque. 
Ovviamente se il feeling non nasce, non ci sarà una seconda occasione nel breve periodo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sapevo che arrivava questo commento, perché ad alcune correnti di pensiero sembra ovvio ipotizzare che tra una relazione di condivisione economica, di famiglia e di progetti debbano sussistere le stesse regole che esistono tra due estranei.
> Invece io credo che vi sia una profonda differenza tra una persona che non si conosce e non condivide nulla con noi rispetto a un'altra  verso cui nutriamo anche un rapporto di fiducia oltre che di condivisione.
> Anche perché essere presi in giro dal vicino di casa non è la stessa cosa in termini emotivi che essere traditi dal marito.
> No, non è indispensabile ricevere un pompino dopo aver pagato cena e quant'altro.
> ...


Appunto.
Un matrimonio è una condivisione di vita, tanto più è inopportuno fare i conti della serva.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho presente una che tradisce.
> Il marito la ama, si fa un culo a lavorare fino alle 8 di sera, lei lavoricchia saltuariamente e durante il giorno esce con l'amante.
> Lui torna a casa, fa la spesa, prepara la cena, lava i piatti che lei gli lascia nel lavello.
> E non è un coglione. Semplicemente la adora e si fa in 4 per lei e per fare stare tutta la famiglia.
> Questo equilibrio funziona perché lui ha gioia nel dare a chi ama con la consapevolezza di essere di fronte a una persona di cui avere profonda fiducia.


Stai parlando di te, no ?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stai parlando di te, no ?


No.
Mia moglie non è una scansafatiche.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che penso: prima di arrivare a far salire la carogna a un uomo, con tutte le conseguenze che hai descritto, se tradisci, vieni scoperta e lui ti rinfaccia di averti regalato auto e pelliccia, restituisciglieli. Lo azzittisci e ti riprendi la tua dignità e libertà.


Eventualità forse MAI verificatasi nella storia.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Un matrimonio è una condivisione di vita, tanto più è inopportuno fare i conti della serva.


In sede di separazione (quasi) TUTTI fanno i conti della serva.
"LA casa a me ma io ti passo tot per i figli, eh no, tu hai già la casa io ti passo meno, e la macchina è intestata a me ma me la giri perché la uso io, no, quello l'ho ereditato dalla zia Proserpina detta Pina, e quello è il vaso dello zio Buonanima detto Buo, e che ne facciamo del cane, e del gatto e del topo...".


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eventualità forse MAI verificatasi nella storia.


Statisticamente in effetti non ho alcun riscontro in merito.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se io  - porto un esempio inventando - sono a casa e ho un coniuge che mi mantiene, non occupo il tempo andando a scopare con un'altra.
> Non è solo più una questione di tradimento, ma anche di ingratitudine verso chi mi consente di avere i vantaggi di un reddito pur in assenza di lavoro e di dignità mia.
> Se il coniuge mi consente di aprire un'attività o mi regala dei soldi per farlo o per comprare un'auto, non lo ripago facendogli una carognata come può essere quella di tradirlo.


PERFETTO.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente in effetti non ho alcun riscontro in merito.


Sarà successo nello 0,01 % dei casi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In sede di separazione (quasi) TUTTI fanno i conti della serva.
> "LA casa a me ma io ti passo tot per i figli, eh no, tu hai già la casa io ti passo meno, e la macchina è intestata a me ma me la giri perché la uso io, no, quello l'ho ereditato dalla zia Proserpina detta Pina, e quello è il vaso dello zio Buonanima detto Buo, e che ne facciamo del cane, e del gatto e del topo...".


Tutti no.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti no.


Quasi tutti.
La conflittualità in quei casi dipende da quanto è affilato il canino.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quasi tutti.
> La conflittualità in quei casi dipende da quanto è affilato il canino.


E giustamente chi ce l'ha sempre avuto affilato e ha sempre avuto interesse per i soldi in sede di separazione, pur avendo fatto le carognate più grandi, non si smentisce mai.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di invidia.
> E' questione che anche tu ti sei sentito fregato dal lato finanziario, se non mi sbaglio.


In parte sì, anche se parliamo di situazioni COMPLETAMENTE diverse.
La mia - in estrema sintesi - è la situazione di chi s'è svuotato le tasche per acquistare e ristrutturare una casa (che, appunto, tra acquisto e ristrutturazione ho al momento pagato io per 2/3 e lei per 1/3) e si vede spesso rinfacciato il fatto che non faccio abbastanza, quindi non guadagno abbastanza (in parte è vero, eh).
La situazione è più o meno sempre le stessa, e anche se sono convinto che il suo non sia un atteggiamento voluto, è anche vero che è totalmente distruttivo per la coppia (includiamo anche l'estrema saltuarietà dei rapporti sessuali).
Non me ne posso, nè voglio andare, anche e soprattutto per motivi economici (sinceramente mi farebbe impazzire l'idea di lasciare una casa che ho pagato per 2/3, sebbene intestata a nostro figlio).
La loro situazione è quella di una che si sveglia la mattina alle 9:30/10:00 (i bambini li porta lui a scuola) e cazzeggia al telefono, o in palestra, o in giro con le amiche (ha due colf, una fa anche da baby sitter).
Spende e spande, spesso sbuffa, se si incazza (col marito) puà anche essere particolarmente aggressiva.
Poi, con gli amici è fantastica, generosa e disponibile, soffre un pò della sindrome dell'ape regina, ma è un'atteggiamento che solitamente infastidisce le donne, non gli uomini.



Foglia ha detto:


> Ora allargo un po' il discorso
> Pensa che al giorno d'oggi c'è chi condivide provocazioni come questa:
> 
> 
> ...


Leggerò con calma.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viziare è sempre un modo per esercitare un potere.


Principio interessante, anche se non riesco a farlo mio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Principio interessante, anche se non riesco a farlo mio.


Se pensi a un bambino, lo vedi chiaramente.
Un bambino che viene accontentato in tutto è sia un tiranno, sia dipendente da chi lo accontenta.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono amici. Sono conoscenti. Imho naturalmente.
> Tu la vorresti un'amica che è invidiosa di te? Che sotto sotto rode perchè te "fai la vita da regina"? Ti confideresti con lei?


La mia compagna si spacca la schiena al lavoro, è un avvocato, e per come la vedo io una così (cioè, la su amica) la guarderei come si guarda un pesce rosso in una vaschetta.




Marjanna ha detto:


> Se lei è una regina, pure per situazione economica acquisita, sai quanti leccaculo avrà intorno? Se fosse una mia amica non mi farei problemi ad esprimere quello che penso, anche perchè non sarebbe col sottocontenitore di rabbia o invidia compressa.


Infatti :
a) la mia compagna le dice sempre quello che pensa (sbagliando anche, nei toni e nel merito, ma gliele dice) ;
b) da circa un annetto la signora si è circondata di nuove amicizie, tutte super 'leccaculo' e fancazziste come lei.
Un caso ?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi a un bambino, lo vedi chiaramente.
> Un bambino che viene accontentato in tutto è sia un tiranno, sia dipendente da chi lo accontenta.


Ok, ma se è ovvio per un bambino, per un adulto mi sembra tanto una scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma se è ovvio per un bambino, per un adulto mi sembra tanto una scusa.


È sempre una forma di potere da parte di chi ha il potere


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sempre una forma di potere da parte di chi ha il potere


Per capire chi ha veramente potere devi guardare chi ottiene sempre quello che desidera, non chi ha semplicemente dei soldi.


----------



## stany (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La pelliccia so neanche cosa fosse. L'auto se la era comperata lui, la guidava lui... Però la aveva comperata per lei, per permetterle di fare la sciura. Era la stessa con cui stavamo andando in tribunale.


Quindi lei l'aveva poi restituita? Una vera signora...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per capire chi ha veramente potere devi guardare chi ottiene sempre quello che desidera, non chi ha semplicemente dei soldi.


Eh sì beh


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In parte sì, anche se parliamo di situazioni COMPLETAMENTE diverse.
> La mia - in estrema sintesi - è la situazione di chi s'è svuotato le tasche per acquistare e ristrutturare una casa (che, appunto, tra acquisto e ristrutturazione ho al momento pagato io per 2/3 e lei per 1/3) e si vede spesso rinfacciato il fatto che non faccio abbastanza, quindi non guadagno abbastanza (in parte è vero, eh).
> La situazione è più o meno sempre le stessa, e anche se sono convinto che il suo non sia un atteggiamento voluto, è anche vero che è totalmente distruttivo per la coppia (includiamo anche l'estrema saltuarietà dei rapporti sessuali).
> Non me ne posso, nè voglio andare, anche e soprattutto per motivi economici (sinceramente mi farebbe impazzire l'idea di lasciare una casa che ho pagato per 2/3, sebbene intestata a nostro figlio).
> ...


Ma a lui sta bene che lei sia dedita al fancazzismo più totale? Premesso che fossi in lei non sarei molto felice di quel tipo di vita  (ma de gustibus) mi chiedo al di là di tutto. (che uno in sé lo fa con piacere per ovvi motivi) come però si possa sentire lui ad accompagnare i figli a scuola mentre in casa c'è un ghiro che dorme. Che peraltro non è un buon esempio neppure per i figli stessi  (sicuramente c'è di peggio ma "silenzio che mamma sta dormendo, ieri si è stancata troppo a fare shopping" non è cosa che si può sentire ogni giorno....). Lui perché non dice niente?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi lei l'aveva poi restituita? Una vera signora...


No. Non era così. Lei non aveva restituito niente per il semplice motivo che lui SE LA ERA COMPRATA perché piaceva a lei. Ma invero da quello che ho capito  (poi non è che sono stata ad approfondire, non vedevo solo l'ora di finire il mio incombente...) la aveva sempre usata in prevalenza lui. Lui parlava di come lei si sentisse figa a uscire  (con lui) sulla macchina bella, impellicciata 
E' passato diverso tempo, ma io per ovvie ragioni non posso raccontare nei dettagli la loro storia. Gli atti me li ero comunque letta. Posso aggiungere che lui sottolineò il fatto che lui la avesse tipo salvata dalla povertà (no: dalla miseria), lei che non aveva neanche una istruzione sufficiente. Insomma, che la aveva resa sciura, ma che... "proveniva dal nulla". Più o meno così.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non era così. Lei non aveva restituito niente per il semplice motivo che lui SE LA ERA COMPRATA perché piaceva a lei. Ma invero da quello che ho capito  (poi non è che sono stata ad approfondire, non vedevo solo l'ora di finire il mio incombente...) la aveva sempre usata in prevalenza lui. Lui parlava di come lei si sentisse figa a uscire  (con lui) sulla macchina bella, impellicciata
> E' passato diverso tempo, ma io per ovvie ragioni non posso raccontare nei dettagli la loro storia. Gli atti me li ero comunque letta. Posso aggiungere che lui sottolineò il fatto che lui la avesse tipo salvata dalla povertà (no: dalla miseria), lei che non aveva neanche una istruzione sufficiente. Insomma, che la aveva resa sciura, ma che... "proveniva dal nulla". Più o meno così.


Praticamente una liberta.
Roba da patrizio romano.
La riconoscenza eterna è d’obbligo


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Praticamente una liberta.
> Roba da patrizio romano.
> La riconoscenza eterna è d’obbligo


Eh 
Poi coi figli già grandi (li aveva avuti presto) si fece l'amante, finché lui lo seppe. Fu lei a iniziare la giudiziale, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh
> Poi coi figli già grandi (li aveva avuti presto) si fece l'amante, finché lui lo seppe. Fu lei a iniziare la giudiziale, comunque.


Ma un traditore sarà stronzo una traditrice sarà pure stronza, ma nulla ha a che vedere con il tenore di vita che è stato tenuto in costanza di matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un traditore sarà stringi o una traditrice sarà pure stronza, ma nulla ha a che vedere con il tenore di vita che è stato tenuto in costanza di matrimonio.


Si. Mi e' partito questo ricordo pensando alla  "gratitudine", o "ingratitudine" . Non è che si evita di tradire per gratitudine. Poi alle volte succede che la gratitudine sia tutta nella testa dell'altra parte. Costui era di una pesantezza incredibile. Mentre mi parlava me lo sono immaginato chiedere a lei se fosse contenta della pelliccia regalata 5 anni prima, o tutti i giorni se gli fosse riconoscente per il fatto stesso di poter salire su quell'auto. Non so se rendo l'idea. Immagino cosa potesse essere il sesso. E ti posso garantire  (e non è una roba che mi viene da pensare tutti i giorni) che proprio istintivamente dentro di me pensai che tutto sommato... Non che si potessero capire le corna. Ma che fossero  "dovute". Erano sensazioni più che altro. E ho anche pensato che beccata con l'amante lei si sia vista con qualcuno che al posto di chiederle se fosse contenta, le avrebbe chiesto tutti i giorni se si sentisse bene nell'indossare quella pelliccia o nel salire su quell'auto. Che è un po' la stessa cosa di prima.  Ovviamente furono solo miei pensieri.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Mi e' partito questo ricordo pensando alla  "gratitudine", o "ingratitudine" . Non è che si evita di tradire per gratitudine. Poi alle volte succede che la gratitudine sia tutta nella testa dell'altra parte. Costui era di una pesantezza incredibile. Mentre mi parlava me lo sono immaginato chiedere a lei se fosse contenta della pelliccia regalata 5 anni prima, o tutti i giorni se gli fosse riconoscente per il fatto stesso di poter salire su quell'auto. Non so se rendo l'idea. Immagino cosa potesse essere il sesso. E ti posso garantire  (e non è una roba che mi viene da pensare tutti i giorni) che proprio istintivamente dentro di me pensai che tutto sommato... Non che si potessero capire le corna. Ma che fossero  "dovute". Erano sensazioni più che altro. E ho anche pensato che beccata con l'amante lei si sia vista con qualcuno che al posto di chiederle se fosse contenta, le avrebbe chiesto tutti i giorni se si sentisse bene nell'indossare quella pelliccia o nel salire su quell'auto. Che è un po' la stessa cosa di prima.  Ovviamente furono solo miei pensieri.


C’è chi non esce dalla mentalità dello scambio con denaro, da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La mia compagna si spacca la schiena al lavoro, è un avvocato, e per come la vedo io una così (cioè, la su amica) la guarderei come si guarda un pesce rosso in una vaschetta.
> 
> Infatti :
> a) la mia compagna le dice sempre quello che pensa (sbagliando anche, nei toni e nel merito, ma gliele dice) ;
> ...


Però Jim dai, non siete proprio amici, vi frequentate.
A te questa non piace già di suo, cosa che a fronte di un ipotetico tradimento rende il tutto ancora più grave.

Anche tu hai tradito, e conosci la differenza tra tradire perchè ci si innamora di un'altra persona, o per "divertimento". Dalla parte del tradito non è che gli cambia l'universo, sempre tradito rimane se gli viene fatta alle spalle.
Quando abbiamo un amico che si sposa o va a convivere capita di "beccarsi" pure l'altro, e succede che ti stia sulle palle, proprio a pelle, capita anche che ti immaginavi persona di ben altro calibro vicino al tuo amico.
Tu e tua moglie avete provato ad essere amici anche di lei, ma se lei preferisce altri giri, non è che ci potete fare molto. Se vi frequentate eventualmente la tua compagna potrebbe ricevere altre confidenze, poi valuterai, ma se lui è innamorato di lei e non hai prove certe, rischi solo che ti si rivolti contro.
Da quanti anni sono insieme? Hanno figli? Non so se l'hai scritto perchè non ho letto tutti i messaggi.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non era così. Lei non aveva restituito niente per il semplice motivo che lui SE LA ERA COMPRATA perché piaceva a lei. Ma invero da quello che ho capito  (poi non è che sono stata ad approfondire, non vedevo solo l'ora di finire il mio incombente...) la aveva sempre usata in prevalenza lui. Lui parlava di come lei si sentisse figa a uscire  (con lui) sulla macchina bella, impellicciata
> E' passato diverso tempo, ma io per ovvie ragioni non posso raccontare nei dettagli la loro storia. Gli atti me li ero comunque letta. Posso aggiungere che lui sottolineò il fatto che lui la avesse tipo salvata dalla povertà (no: dalla miseria), lei che non aveva neanche una istruzione sufficiente. Insomma, che la aveva resa sciura, ma che... "proveniva dal nulla". Più o meno così.


Un vero pigmalione


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma a lui sta bene che lei sia dedita al fancazzismo più totale? Premesso che fossi in lei non sarei molto felice di quel tipo di vita  (ma de gustibus) mi chiedo al di là di tutto. (che uno in sé lo fa con piacere per ovvi motivi) come però si possa sentire lui ad accompagnare i figli a scuola mentre in casa c'è un ghiro che dorme. Che peraltro non è un buon esempio neppure per i figli stessi  (sicuramente c'è di peggio ma "silenzio che mamma sta dormendo, ieri si è stancata troppo a fare shopping" non è cosa che si può sentire ogni giorno....). Lui perché non dice niente?


Lui dice.
O meglio, mi diceva.
Mi diceva che s'era stancato di tutta una serie di atteggiamenti allucinanti alla luce della vita che faceva e che le faceva fare, e cioè che nonostante quello stile di vita trovasse anche motivi per lamentarsi di lui ed esprimere queste rimostranze in forma anche parecchio aggressiva.
Coglione anche lui che ha consentito e consente questo 'straripamento' comunque.
Perché se le cose vanno bene nulla quaestio, se le cose non vanno bene nonostante tutti quegli agi allora anche lui è responsabile.
La verità é che è estremamente debole.
Tanto è in gamba dal punto di vista professionale e umano, tanto è debole con lei, e il fatto di viziarla sotto ogni punto di vista oltre che riconducibile ad una generosità di fondo corrisponde - in parte - anche al bisogno di silenziarla.
Ma non è che ci sia riuscito.
Anzi.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lui dice.
> O meglio, mi diceva.
> Mi diceva che s'era stancato di tutta una serie di atteggiamenti allucinanti alla luce della vita che faceva e che le faceva fare, e cioè che nonostante quello stile di vita trovasse anche motivi per lamentarsi di lui ed esprimere queste rimostranze in forma anche parecchio aggressiva.
> Coglione anche lui che ha consentito e consente questo 'straripamento' comunque.
> ...


Silenziarla. Volevo dire la stessa parola.

Infatti anche a me e' suonato un po' come  "un prezzo da pagare". Perché, secondo te? 
Cosa gli impedisce di dirle  "oh, alzati e vai ad accompagnarli tu, i figli a scuola"?


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però Jim dai, non siete proprio amici, vi frequentate.
> A te questa non piace già di suo, cosa che a fronte di un ipotetico tradimento rende il tutto ancora più grave.
> 
> Anche tu hai tradito, e conosci la differenza tra tradire perchè ci si innamora di un'altra persona, o per "divertimento". Dalla parte del tradito non è che gli cambia l'universuo, sempre tradito rimane se gli viene fatta alle spalle.
> ...


No, non mi piace, hai detto bene.
Non mi piace perché é divisiva, perché giudica in base al nome e a come 'appari' (io vado pure bene per lei, ma a me chi ti valuta solo in base a certi parametri ha sempre fatto pietà).
Perché è superficiale, è un esempio di ingratitudine, e in definitiva rappresenta, per certi versi, una tipologia - quella ultra fighetta, da divano bianco al mare - che ho sempre cordialmente detestato.
Di confidenze la mia compagna con ogni probabilità non ne riceverà più.
Un pò perché ultimamente si sono allontanate, e poi perché - secondo la mia compagna e anche secondo me- si è pentita di averle confidato tutta una serie di cose.
Anche perché da altri indizi é assai probabile che questa sua storia extra sia ancora in piedi e sappiamo bene che in certi casi si riesce a mentire anche a sè stessi.
Per il resto, sono insieme da almeno 13 anni e hanno due figli.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *La verità é che è estremamente debole.*
> Tanto è in gamba dal punto di vista professionale e umano, tanto è debole con lei, e il fatto di viziarla sotto ogni punto di vista oltre che riconducibile ad una generosità di fondo corrisponde - in parte - anche al bisogno di silenziarla.
> Ma non è che ci sia riuscito.
> Anzi.


Evidente.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Silenziarla. Volevo dire la stessa parola.
> 
> Infatti anche a me e' suonato un po' come  "un prezzo da pagare". Perché, secondo te?
> Cosa gli impedisce di dirle  "oh, alzati e vai ad accompagnarli tu, i figli a scuola"?


In due parole, le palle.

Poi, se una situazione è impostata da lungo tempo in un certo modo, è praticamente impossibile cambiarne il corso.

È la classica situazione nella quale hai dato una mano e qualcuno s'è preso anche il braccio, insomma.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In due parole, le palle.
> 
> Poi, se una situazione è impostata da lungo tempo in un certo modo, è praticamente impossibile cambiarne il corso.
> 
> È la classica situazione nella quale hai dato una mano e qualcuno s'è preso anche il braccio, insomma.


La paura quindi  (di cui la mancanza di palle e' l'altra faccia). Il braccio e' stato preso in questo caso nel tempo. E lui lo ha concesso. La paura  (anche quella di perdere qualcuno  "se...") esprime la volontà di mantenere certe abitudini. Di non cambiamento, anche quando paradossalmente il cambiamento migliorerebbe la tua vita, contribuirebbe alla tua serenità. E invece, e' un "fai quello che vuoi, purché per il resto taci".
Lei perché esplode?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La paura quindi  (di cui la mancanza di palle e' l'altra faccia). Il braccio e' stato preso in questo caso nel tempo. E lui lo ha concesso. La paura  (anche quella di perdere qualcuno  "se...") esprime la volontà di mantenere certe abitudini. Di non cambiamento, anche quando paradossalmente il cambiamento migliorerebbe la tua vita, contribuirebbe alla tua serenità. E invece, e' un "fai quello che vuoi, purché per il resto taci".
> Lei perché esplode?


Foglia, lui è emotivamente uno debole, fragile, lo si capisce lontano un miglio.
Lo ha capito benissimo anche lei, che se lo risucchia per benino e lo gestisce come un burattino, togliendogli anche le ultime sicurezze e pertanto gestendo anche qualsiasi sua reazione.
E' una situazione classica.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La paura quindi  (di cui la mancanza di palle e' l'altra faccia). Il braccio e' stato preso in questo caso nel tempo. E lui lo ha concesso. La paura  (anche quella di perdere qualcuno  "se...") esprime la volontà di mantenere certe abitudini. Di non cambiamento, anche quando paradossalmente il cambiamento migliorerebbe la tua vita, contribuirebbe alla tua serenità. E invece, e' un "fai quello che vuoi, purché per il resto taci".
> Lei perché esplode?


@danny ha risposto perfettamente.

Lei esplode perché...è il suo carattere, il suo modo di fare, quell'aggredire per non essere aggredita.
Non lo so.
Probabilmente è insoddisfatta e reagisce in quel modo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> @danny ha risposto perfettamente.
> 
> Lei esplode perché...è il suo carattere, il suo modo di fare, quell'aggredire per non essere aggredita.
> Non lo so.
> Probabilmente è insoddisfatta e reagisce in quel modo.


Chiedevo per quali motivi in concreto. Esempi per capire cosa gli rimprovera. Per intenderci: che è colpa sua se si è formata una crepa sul muro della sala, o che lui in determinate circostanze "manca"? Per rispondere al resto: sicuramente lei si  "espande". Ma quel "tutto purché tu taci", cioè tu non abbia mai nulla a che discutere, sottintende un "resto". Che parte dallo stare con uno zerbino dal lato di lei, e attraversa vari possibili sensi di colpa di lui. La crepa o la mancanza. Mi sento in colpa per essere un senza palle, o mi sento in colpa per....


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> @danny ha risposto perfettamente.
> 
> Lei esplode perché...è il suo carattere, il suo modo di fare, quell'aggredire per non essere aggredita.
> Non lo so.
> Probabilmente è insoddisfatta e reagisce in quel modo.


Aggredisce per mettere sotto. 
Far sentire qualcuno sempre inadeguato è un modo per prevaricare in una coppia.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Aggredisce per mettere sotto.
> Far sentire qualcuno sempre inadeguato è un modo per prevaricare in una coppia.


Io l'ho vissuta, questa esperienza della vita di coppia. Ti posso dire che sul momento cio' che mi urtava di più non era che mi desse della fallita, in sé. Anche per dirti il mio amor proprio, e conseguentemente l'amore che in quel momento avevo per lui. Ma il fatto che lo infilasse in un discorso che non c'entrava niente, in apparenza. Non è solo una forma di prevaricazione. E' pure un avallo. Ti senti un perfetto imbelle, e magari stai pure bene nella parte? Aspetta che ti aiuto.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta, questa esperienza della vita di coppia. Ti posso dire che sul momento cio' che mi urtava di più non era che mi desse della fallita, in sé. Anche per dirti il mio amor proprio, e conseguentemente l'amore che in quel momento avevo per lui. Ma il fatto che lo infilasse in un discorso che non c'entrava niente, in apparenza. Non è solo una forma di prevaricazione. E' pure un avallo. Ti senti un perfetto imbelle, e magari stai pure bene nella parte? Aspetta che ti aiuto.


Sono forme consuete di gestione del potere in una coppia.
Prendi uno o una già debole di suo, la rendi ancora più debole e pertanto dipendente da te, le puoi fare di tutto perché le togli anche le forze per andarsene o rivendicare i propri vantaggi.
Quando dico che il potere non si misura dai soldi o dalla posizione occupata, mi riferisco anche a situazioni come queste.
In quella indicata da Jim Caina c'è uno squilibrio di forze tutto a favore di lei.
Lui è solo quello che ha i soldi, lei è quella che gestisce lui e il modo che ha di spenderli.
Se lui osasse ribellarsi, lei lo stritolerebbe.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono forme consuete di gestione del potere in una coppia.
> Prendi uno o una già debole di suo, la rendi ancora più debole e pertanto dipendente da te, le puoi fare di tutto perché le togli anche le forze per andarsene o rivendicare i propri vantaggi.
> Quando dico che il potere non si misura dai soldi o dalla posizione occupata, mi riferisco anche a situazioni come queste.
> In quella indicata da Jim Caina c'è uno squilibrio di forze tutto a favore di lei.
> ...


Lo pensavo anche del mio ex prima di separarmi. Una paura bestiale. Poi posso dire che sono materialmente passata per l'inferno che mi aspettavo. Segna eh. Ma insegna anche. Non sono stata fatta a pezzi più di quanto non fossi riuscita a fare io prima.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche del mio ex prima di separarmi. Una paura bestiale. Poi posso dire che sono materialmente passata per l'inferno che mi aspettavo. Segna eh. Ma insegna anche. Non sono stata fatta a pezzi più di quanto non fossi riuscita a fare io prima.


A leggerti faccio fatica a immaginarti dipendente da qualcuno, probabilmente hai superato bene quella dimensione.


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono forme consuete di gestione del potere in una coppia.
> Prendi uno o una già debole di suo, la rendi ancora più debole e pertanto dipendente da te, le puoi fare di tutto perché le togli anche le forze per andarsene o rivendicare i propri vantaggi.
> Quando dico che il potere non si misura dai soldi o dalla posizione occupata, mi riferisco anche a situazioni come queste.
> In quella indicata da Jim Caina c'è uno squilibrio di forze tutto a favore di lei.
> ...


In questi casi la vedo un po' diversamente (senza generalizzare), per me non ti rendi conto quanta complicità ci sia nella "vittima" nell'offrire la giugulare al carnefice.
E neanche del gioco suicida della "vittima" di annullarsi e diventare schiavo per una mancanza di alternative.
Ogni tanto parli di amore a sproposito, spesso quello che chiami "sacrificio" è ad esclusivo beneficio del proprio ego e delle prorpie incapacità di vivere soli


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A leggerti faccio fatica a immaginarti dipendente da qualcuno, probabilmente hai superato bene quella dimensione.


Quando ho avuto qualcuno che giocoforza dipendeva da me.
Poi ho toccato l'inferno con mano.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> q*uanta complicità ci sia nella "vittima" nell'offrire la giugulare al carnefice.*


Sai che è una frase inquietante?


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che è una frase inquietante?


Ma è così. Inquieta nel momento in cui non è più l'altro che ti azzanna, ma sei tu che ti fai azzannare. Quando ti si apre questa porta tieni conto che sei più vicino alla realtà di quanto credi.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Quindi possiamo concludere che chi è tradito se l'è cercato, chi viene picchiata o uccisa l'ha desiderato e che se vedete un lavoratore sfruttato in fin dei conti è un coglione che non sa ribellarsi.
Che è assolutamente vero: il mondo è dei forti.
E chi se ne frega di chi non lo è.
Cinico, ma realista.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> In questi casi la vedo un po' diversamente (senza generalizzare), per me non ti rendi conto quanta complicità ci sia nella "vittima" nell'offrire la giugulare al carnefice.
> E neanche del gioco suicida della "vittima" di annullarsi e diventare schiavo per una mancanza di alternative.
> Ogni tanto parli di amore a sproposito, spesso quello che chiami "sacrificio" è ad esclusivo beneficio del proprio ego e delle prorpie incapacità di vivere soli


Concordo.

Poi dall’esterno non è che possano essere chiarissime le dinamiche.
Ad esempio, guardando una cosa minima, ma che è stata messa qui in rilievo, lui accompagna i figli a scuola. Non vedo neppure perché dovrebbe essere una cosa di rilievo. I figli sono di entrambi, non vedo perché sia un accollarsi un peso se li porta lui. Evidentemente già esce ed è di strada.
Lei se ne occuperà il pomeriggio e di sera.
Cosa dà fastidio? Il fatto che lei dorma? Ma se lui già deve uscire, perché dovrebbe farlo anche lei?
Noi sappiamo come se ne occupa lei in altri momenti?, sappiamo se lui alla sera dorme presto e, se non li accompagnasse, finirebbe per vederli pochissimo?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma è così. Inquieta nel momento in cui non è più l'altro che ti azzanna, ma *sei tu che ti fai azzannare.* Quando ti si apre questa porta tieni conto che sei più vicino alla realtà di quanto credi.


Quindi i femminicidi per dire prevedono una parte di colpa nella donna che non si ribella?
Bene.
E se domani becchi un pitbull che ti azzanna, la colpa è anche un po' tua che...
Che cazzo si fa con un pitbull che ti salta addosso?


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi possiamo concludere che chi è tradito se l'è cercato, chi viene picchiata o uccisa l'ha desiderato e che se vedete un lavoratore sfruttato in fin dei conti è un coglione che non sa ribellarsi.
> Che è assolutamente vero: il mondo è dei forti.
> E chi se ne frega di chi non lo è.
> Cinico, ma realista.


Questo mondo è di chi riesce a parlarne secondo lui.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Poi dall’esterno non è che possano essere chiarissime le dinamiche.
> Ad esempio, guardando una cosa minima, ma che è stata messa qui in rilievo, lui accompagna i figli a scuola. Non vedo neppure perché dovrebbe essere una cosa di rilievo. I figli sono di entrambi, non vedo perché sia un accollarsi un peso se li porta lui. Evidentemente già esce ed è di strada.
> ...


Quanti giri di parole: lei è una pelandrona, lui un debole che si è beccato una scansafatiche.
Questo direbbero le nostre nonne, senza tante menate.
E direbbero a lui: datti una svegliata, che quella ti ha messo i piedi e le corna in testa.
Almeno ricambia le corna.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi i femminicidi per dire prevedono una parte di colpa nella donna che non si ribella?
> Bene.
> E se domani becchi un pitbull che ti azzanna, la colpa è anche un po' tua che...
> Che cazzo si fa con un pitbull che ti salta addosso?


E' ovvio che se uno che oggi incrocio per strada mai visto prima preso da un raptus mi fa fuori non ho altra scelta che morire. Parlavo di persone, di cammino, e di scelte da costruire. Quando stavo male sono arrivata a pensare che se avessi incrociato un pazzo per strada avrebbe solo tolto di mezzo un problema.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi possiamo concludere che chi è tradito se l'è cercato, chi viene picchiata o uccisa l'ha desiderato e che se vedete un lavoratore sfruttato in fin dei conti è un coglione che non sa ribellarsi.
> Che è assolutamente vero: il mondo è dei forti.
> E chi se ne frega di chi non lo è.
> Cinico, ma realista.


Qui stai facendo una estensione incongrua.
Se si parla di relazione vi è sempre una corresponsabilità.
Tu non puoi accostarle atti di violenza in cui la vittima non era in relazione con il colpevole. 

Non bisogna confondere responsabilità con colpa è veramente non capisco come possa accadere in ogni benedetta discussione.
Tra persone non coinvolte direttamente possiamo evitare tifoserie e riflettere su come si creino certe dinamiche che, se durano tanto tempo, si basano su equilibri difficili da capire, ma molto interessanti da approfondire perché nessuno può pensare di non trovarsi mai in una relazione in cui si intrecciano le responsabilità.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole: lei è una pelandrona, lui un debole che si è beccato una scansafatiche.
> Questo direbbero le nostre nonne, senza tante menate.
> E direbbero a lui: datti una svegliata, che quella ti ha messo i piedi e le corna in testa.
> Almeno ricambia le corna.


No. Direi almeno rimedia ai piedi in testa.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo mondo è di chi riesce a parlarne secondo lui.


Certo.
Fin dalle medie si sa che il mondo e le cose sono di chi se le prende, ma poi si fanno tante menate per le donne che vengono viste solo per la loro bellezza, per la violenza, per il bullismo, per sailcazzocosa e alla fine si arriva a concludere che in fin dei conti la "vittima è complice del carnefice".
Come dire, in qualsiasi modo la si giri devo avere comunque ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole: lei è una pelandrona, lui un debole che si è beccato una scansafatiche.
> Questo direbbero le nostre nonne, senza tante menate.
> E direbbero a lui: datti una svegliata, che quella ti ha messo i piedi e le corna in testa.
> Almeno ricambia le corna.


Ecco, dici bene, le nonne (le mie credo di no) perché è giudizio che parte da una assegnazione di ruoli rigido e antico che parte da cose da donna e cose da uomo.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui stai facendo una estensione incongrua.
> *Se si parla di relazione vi è sempre una corresponsabilità.
> Tu non puoi accostarle atti di violenza in cui la vittima non era in relazione con il colpevole.*


Capisco portare avanti tesi per avere comunque ragione, ma almeno la coerenza.
Questo concetto esteso alle vittime di violenza familiare sarebbe non solo censurabile ma addirittura arriverebbe a giustificare chi commette violenza.
Il che tutto sommato può avere una sua ragione, ma a questo punto torniamo indietro di 50 anni e andiamo a pensare che in fin dei conti... magari... qualcuno se l'era anche meritato...
Non si possono aggiustare i concetti a seconda degli argomenti: se vi è corresponsabilità essa deve essere estesa a tutti gli accadimenti, quindi se io picchio mia moglie perché mi ha tradito devo "essere compreso" .
Oppure se non vi è corresponsabilità si individua un debole e un forte, e la finiamo lì di trovare complicità in chi è solo debole, per qualsiasi ragione.
Decidetevi però.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Fin dalle medie si sa che il mondo e le cose sono di chi se le prende, ma poi si fanno tante menate per le donne che vengono viste solo per la loro bellezza, per la violenza, per il bullismo, per sailcazzocosa e alla fine si arriva a concludere che in fin dei conti la "vittima è complice del carnefice".
> Come dire, in qualsiasi modo la si giri devo avere comunque ragione.


Intanto ci si augura che nei decenni passati dalle medie si abbiano avuto esperienze, riflessioni, letture e relazioni che hanno fatto capire che le cose sono più complesse e che “la prof è stronza e ce l’ha con me” e “X è uno stronzo e bullo e mi prende in giro” è una semplificazione da, appunto, quattordicenne


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole: lei è una pelandrona, lui un debole che si è beccato una scansafatiche.
> Questo direbbero le nostre nonne, senza tante menate.
> E direbbero a lui: datti una svegliata, che quella ti ha messo i piedi e le corna in testa.
> Almeno ricambia le corna.


ALMENO.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Fin dalle medie si sa che il mondo e le cose sono di chi se le prende, ma poi si fanno tante menate per le donne che vengono viste solo per la loro bellezza, per la violenza, per il bullismo, per sailcazzocosa e alla fine si arriva a concludere che in fin dei conti la "vittima è complice del carnefice".
> Come dire, in qualsiasi modo la si giri devo avere comunque ragione.


Credo molto poco alla  "predestinazione". Semplicemente nella vita  "accade", il più delle volte il frutto di quello che abbiamo costruito, talvolta il risultato di altro  "accaduto". Ma siamo diversi, anche quando non abbiamo colpe, a maggior ragione quando le abbiamo. Può accadermi di essere bullizzata così, all'improvviso, da perfetti estranei. Senza altra responsabilità se non quella di esistere lì, ed in quel momento. Posso scegliere come trasformare quella esperienza, che significa trasformare me. E non esiste una soluzione unica per tutti. Ciascuno di noi ha in questo senso strumenti diversi, un po' come fosse una dotazione di serie (di costruzione), e una raccolta nel viaggio. Da usare nel proprio meglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un traditore sarà stronzo una traditrice sarà pure stronza, ma nulla ha a che vedere con il tenore di vita che è stato tenuto in costanza di matrimonio.


Ripeto che molti la considerano un'aggravante se sei sostanzialmente indolente, fancazzista e spendacciona.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Capisco portare avanti tesi per avere comunque ragione, ma almeno la coerenza.
> Questo concetto esteso alle vittime di violenza familiare sarebbe non solo censurabile ma addirittura arriverebbe a giustificare chi commette violenza.
> Il che tutto sommato può avere una sua ragione, ma a questo punto torniamo indietro di 30 anni e andiamo a pensare che in fin dei conti... magari... qualcuno se l'era anche meritato...
> Non si possono aggiustare i concetti a seconda degli argomenti: se vi è corresponsabilità essa deve essere estesa a tutti gli accadimenti, quindi se io picchio mia moglie perché mi ha tradito devo "essere compreso" .
> ...


Non mi pare di aver detto ciò che vuoi farmi dire.
Ogni relazione viene costruita in due. Purtroppo anche le relazioni che poi si esprimono nella violenza fisica.
Infatti le vittime di un partner che finiscono al cimitero non erano in una relazione serena in cui uno dei due (nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi l’uomo, ma non esclusivamente) si sveglia un mattino e comincia a menare.
Magari lo abbiamo visto in qualche fiction, ma non è così.
Tutte le persone che se ne occupano nei centri anti violenza sanno benissimo che è molto più complesso.
Infatti quasi sempre le vittime scappano e poi tornano dal partner violento più volte. E non è solo questione di dipendenza economica che, quando c’è, è stata creata con impegno.
La relazione che si costruisce in due parte da aspetti caratteriali che già ci attirano in partenza, magari una certa mitezza o un modo di essere dimessi o invece un aspetto di forza o di dominanza, magari inizialmente vengono definite come delicatezza oppure come protezione, ma poi si sviluppano in vari modi con giochi di dominanza e di sottomissione psicologici molto complicati. Per esemplificare in modo terra terrà quello che arriva a chiudere in casa la partner era stato apprezzato magari proprio perché protettivo, perché, essendo geloso, la lusingava facendola sentire bellissima e sexy e ammirata da tutti e lei era divertita di provocarlo con abiti che lo eccitavano. Ovviamente quando poi si arriva alle botte o peggio si parla di colpa, ma non ci si arriva improvvisamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiedevo per quali motivi in concreto. Esempi per capire cosa gli rimprovera. Per intenderci: che è colpa sua se si è formata una crepa sul muro della sala, o che lui in determinate circostanze "manca"? Per rispondere al resto: sicuramente lei si  "espande". Ma quel "tutto purché tu taci", cioè tu non abbia mai nulla a che discutere, sottintende un "resto". Che parte dallo stare con uno zerbino dal lato di lei, e attraversa vari possibili sensi di colpa di lui. La crepa o la mancanza. Mi sento in colpa per essere un senza palle, o mi sento in colpa per....


'Manca' perché lavora, non perché va in giro con gli amici.

Quando non si sa a cosa aggrapparsi si prende un motivo qualsiasi e lo si elegge a 'mancanza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ripeto che molti la considerano un'aggravante se sei sostanzialmente indolente, fancazzista e spendacciona.


Quindi è una aggravante per l’operaio il fatto che il datore di lavoro gli paghi lo stipendio?


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Manca' perché lavora, non perché va in giro con gli amici.
> 
> Quando non si sa a cosa aggrapparsi si prende un motivo qualsiasi e lo si elegge a 'mancanza.


Occhei.
Manca.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è una aggravante per l’operaio il fatto che il datore di lavoro gli paghi lo stipendio?


Eeeeeh ?!?

Ma che paragoni fai ???


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Poi dall’esterno non è che possano essere chiarissime le dinamiche.
> Ad esempio, guardando una cosa minima, ma che è stata messa qui in rilievo, lui accompagna i figli a scuola. Non vedo neppure perché dovrebbe essere una cosa di rilievo. I figli sono di entrambi, non vedo perché sia un accollarsi un peso se li porta lui. Evidentemente già esce ed è di strada.
> ...


E se invece i 'pesi' se li porta soltanto uno dei due, o in netta prevalenza uno dei due e all'altro rimangono solo piacevolezze e agi ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eeeeeh ?!?
> 
> Ma che paragoni fai ???


Un paragone del cavolo per sbloccare questo gioco dei giudizi sul nulla.
Non si possono analizzare le relazioni con questi schemi.


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi possiamo concludere che chi è tradito se l'è cercato, chi viene picchiata o uccisa l'ha desiderato e che se vedete un lavoratore sfruttato in fin dei conti è un coglione che non sa ribellarsi.
> Che è assolutamente vero: il mondo è dei forti.
> E chi se ne frega di chi non lo è.
> Cinico, ma realista.


Non buttarla inutilmente in caciara e prova a ragionare


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver detto ciò che vuoi farmi dire.
> Ogni relazione viene costruita in due. Purtroppo anche le relazioni che poi si esprimono nella violenza fisica.
> Infatti le vittime di un partner che finiscono al cimitero non erano in una relazione serena in cui uno dei due (nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi l’uomo, ma non esclusivamente) si sveglia un mattino e comincia a menare.
> Magari lo abbiamo visto in qualche fiction, ma non è così.
> ...


Ecco, allora estendi questo concetto a tutte le altre situazioni e comprendi che chi è molto più debole di un altro in una relazione non è complice ma sempre vittima.
E che va semplicemente aiutato, se necessario, anche se la cosa è complicata e difficile e "sembra" che chi noi valutiamo come debole si opponga.
Non c'è alcuna vittima che sia complice in alcun modo del carnefice. E' solo una apparente complicità, ma è essa stessa frutto di un rapporto di dominanza.
Poi, per carità, ci sono tutti i distinguo caso per caso.
Io qui non conosco la situazione, a spanne posso solo pensare che lui sia dipendente da una sanguisuga per evidente debolezza emotiva, poi possono esserci tante altre cose in gioco, di cui io ovviamente non posso sapere niente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se invece i 'pesi' se li porta soltanto uno dei due, o in netta prevalenza uno dei due e all'altro rimangono solo piacevolezze e agi ?


Bisogna stabilire quali sono i pesi a come ...pesino a ognuno dei due.
Ripeto che nessuno conosce, neppure tu, i ritmi in casa. Se alla sera lui si addormenta dopo cena e con i figli sta sempre lei, ci sta che lui voglia accompagnarli a scuola per passare almeno quel tempo con loro.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se invece i 'pesi' se li porta soltanto uno dei due, o in netta prevalenza uno dei due e all'altro rimangono solo piacevolezze e agi ?


Anche dedicarsi anima e corpo alla carriera e' una scelta, nel senso che se manco anche il sabato e la domenica e non per necessità stringenti non c'è da stupirsi se dall'altra parte si pensi alla contropartita. Poi c'è chi ci pensa in un modo  (quello che lui favorisce sborsando) o chi a quel punto si dà una mossa per rendersi finanziariamente autonomo, e magari se ne approfitta comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, allora estendi questo concetto a tutte le altre situazioni e comprendi che chi è molto più debole di un altro in una relazione non è complice ma sempre vittima.
> E che va semplicemente aiutato, se necessario, anche se la cosa è complicata e difficile e "sembra" che chi noi valutiamo come debole si opponga.
> Non c'è alcuna vittima che sia complice in alcun modo del carnefice. E' solo una apparente complicità, ma è essa stessa frutto di un rapporto di dominanza.
> Poi, per carità, ci sono tutti i distinguo caso per caso.
> Io qui non conosco la situazione, a spanne posso solo pensare che lui sia dipendente da una sanguisuga per evidente debolezza emotiva, poi possono esserci tante altre cose in gioco, di cui io ovviamente non posso sapere niente.


Ma non funzionano così le relazioni!
Vengono schematizzate così dalle suocere che difendono il/la figlio/a.
Le relazioni si costruiscono in due.
Un passo alla volta. 
Le vittime assolute sono le persone rapite e incatenate in cantina.
Ma in una relazione non funziona così.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, allora estendi questo concetto a tutte le altre situazioni e comprendi che chi è molto più debole di un altro in una relazione non è complice ma sempre vittima.
> E che va semplicemente aiutato, se necessario, anche se la cosa è complicata e difficile e "sembra" che chi noi valutiamo come debole si opponga.
> Non c'è alcuna vittima che sia complice in alcun modo del carnefice. E' solo una apparente complicità, ma è essa stessa frutto di un rapporto di dominanza.
> Poi, per carità, ci sono tutti i distinguo caso per caso.
> Io qui non conosco la situazione, a spanne posso solo pensare che lui sia dipendente da una sanguisuga per evidente debolezza emotiva, poi possono esserci tante altre cose in gioco, di cui io ovviamente non posso sapere niente.


Sottolineato: ma neanche per le balle. L'inferno di cui parlavo prima e' il mio inferno. Abbastanza infernale. Avrei al limite anche potuto scegliere di non toccarlo, di chiudere quella porta, e di dire che tutto sommato non esiste. E continuare a fare la vittima. Complice.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

C’è una fiction su Sky “Big Little Lies” che spiega molto molto bene queste dinamiche in coppie diverse e in forme diverse.
I membri della coppia sono assolutamente inconsapevoli di ciò che hanno creato. Si è in attesa della terza stagione.Già dalla seconda vengono coinvolte le generazioni precedenti e come abbiano determinato quelle personalità.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Anni fa un amico di mio padre, docente universitario e scrittore, sposò una brava ragazza, di modesti e moderati costumi di cui si era innamorato.
Lui benestante.
Lei no.
Lui lavorava, lei stava a guardare la tv a casa.
Lui tornava a casa e trovava la casa come l'aveva lasciata la mattina.
Non faceva niente. Tranne le scenate di gelosia con tutte le donne che per lavoro frequentava.
Pian piano la rabbia di lei montò, finché un giorno gli buttò tutti i mobili dalla finestra nel cortile di questo palazzo del centro.
Lui non aveva però nessun'altra donna. Pian piano ogni giorno era sempre più depresso.
Dopo quell'episodio decise che non potevano far altro che separarsi.
Ovviamente dovette concedergli tanti soldi e un appartamento.
Ora sta da 20 anni con una ex studentessa molto più giovane e decisamente più equilibrata.
E' un altro uomo.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sottolineato: ma neanche per le balle. *L'inferno di cui parlavo prima e' il mio inferno*. Abbastanza infernale. Avrei al limite anche potuto scegliere di non toccarlo, di chiudere quella porta, e di dire che tutto sommato non esiste. E continuare a fare la vittima. Complice.


Riesci a descriverlo?
Io non mi immagino un inferno. Non lo riesco a capire.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa un amico di mio padre, docente universitario e scrittore, sposò una brava ragazza, di modesti e moderati costumi di cui si era innamorato.
> Lui benestante.
> Lei no.
> Lui lavorava, lei stava a guardare la tv a casa.
> ...


Guarda che hai delineato la personalità di uno che voleva una prigioniera...


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Riesci a descriverlo?
> Io non mi immagino un inferno. Non lo riesco a capire.


E come faccio a riassumere in poche righe cio' che è sparso un po' ovunque?
Eccomi qui. Una che ha sempre pensato di valere meno degli sputi in faccia che si è pure presa, ma che allo stesso modo pensava di chi le stava intorno.
Ed eccomi qui, mentre penso da dove sia derivata cotanta considerazione di me. Con la rabbia. E' dura da scaricare.
Devo veramente continuare? Io non ho problemi, caso mai però in prive' o in Maremma, e non per i delicati di stomaco. Io non ho problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Riesci a descriverlo?
> Io non mi immagino un inferno. Non lo riesco a capire.


Che non riesci a capire è evidente.
Tu sei alla ricerca di un colpevole che non c’è. 
Le relazioni non sono dei gialli.
O almeno non sono quel tipo di giallo.
Sono degli intrecci complicati in cui entrambi hanno portato fili e che hanno intrecciato insieme.
Non è che chi va in terapia è un imbecille perché non c’è niente da capire. Chi va in terapia ha capito che c’è così tanto da capire che non ce la può fare da solo e ha bisogno di qualcuno che lo aiuti a tenere i fili e sbrogliare i nodi. E i nodi sono tali perché si è tirato da tutte le parti.
Ma se si resta nella logica che ci sono colpevoli e vittime si vuole evitare ogni approfondimento per la paura di scoprirsi colpevoli. Ma non esistono colpe, solo responsabilità.
I bambini la mettono sul piano della colpa perché non sono in grado di comprendere la complessità e allora dicono “ha cominciato luiiii!” oppure “non sono stato iooo”, ma sono bambini.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che hai delineato la personalità di uno che voleva una prigioniera...


Hai l'innata tendenza a vedere negli uomini sempre delle personalità negative.
Te ne sei resa conto?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E come faccio a riassumere in poche righe cio' che è sparso un po' ovunque?
> Eccomi qui. Una che ha sempre pensato di valere meno degli sputi in faccia che si è pure presa, ma che allo stesso modo pensava di chi le stava intorno.
> Ed eccomi qui, mentre penso da dove sia derivata cotanta considerazione di me. Con la rabbia. E' dura da scaricare.
> Devo veramente continuare? Io non ho problemi, caso mai però in prive' o in Maremma, e non per i delicati di stomaco. Io non ho problemi.


Se hai bisogno di sfogarti, sì.
A me dai questa impressione, di avere un macigno dentro che deve uscire.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai l'innata tendenza a vedere negli uomini sempre delle personalità negative.
> Te ne sei resa conto?


Veramente sei tu che hai portato un esempio per dimostrare che ci sono le donne brutte e cattive.
Ma lui ha solo trovato la prigioniera poi non più consenziente e la seconda adeguata a lui. Non ho detto che le prigioniere non cercassero un carceriere.
Ovviamente questo in uno schema semplice quale quello da te delineato, ma le relazioni sono più complesse.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non riesci a capire è evidente.
> *Tu sei alla ricerca di un colpevole che non c’è.*
> Le relazioni non sono dei gialli.


Si è partiti da una considerazione banale, ovvero che esistono degli o delle stronze, per arrivare a complicare sempre il tutto.
A me non frega nulla dei colpevoli o degli innocenti, né delle dinamiche.
Mi interessano le soluzioni.
Vogliamo arrivare a parlarne o dobbiamo sempre fare considerazioni sofistiche?


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di sfogarti, sì.
> A me dai questa impressione, di avere un macigno dentro che deve uscire.


Non ho quel bisogno di  "sfogo".
A richiesta ne parlo, se vuoi te lo descrivo, cosa ho toccato, e oggi sto imparando a maneggiare, del mio inferno.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho quel bisogno di  "sfogo".
> A richiesta ne parlo, se vuoi te lo descrivo, cosa ho toccato, e oggi sto imparando a maneggiare, del mio inferno.


Sì, mi interesserebbe.
Se ti va, intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si è partiti da una considerazione banale, ovvero che esistono degli o delle stronze, per arrivare a complicare sempre il tutto.
> A me non frega nulla dei colpevoli o degli innocenti, né delle dinamiche.
> Mi interessano le soluzioni.


La soluzione è chiudere la relazione.
Ma se non si capisce come si è creata la si riprodurrà.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, mi interesserebbe.
> Se ti va, intendo.


Non ora, ma presto lo faccio.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La soluzione è chiudere la relazione.
> Ma se non si capisce come si è creata la si riprodurrà.


Nell'esempio che ho portato ti ho proprio mostrato che non è vero.
Manco mia madre ha riprodotto la stessa relazione.
Per chiudere occorre consapevolezza.
Nella storia di Jim non c'è.
Lui non sa che lei gli fa le corna.


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Riesci a descriverlo?
> Io non mi immagino un inferno. Non lo riesco a capire.


Molto spesso, leggendoti, si ha l'impressione che tu sia pienamente dentro questa dinamica


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si è partiti da una considerazione banale, ovvero che esistono degli o delle stronze, per arrivare a complicare sempre il tutto.
> A me non frega nulla dei colpevoli o degli innocenti, né delle dinamiche.
> Mi interessano le soluzioni.
> Vogliamo arrivare a parlarne o dobbiamo sempre fare considerazioni sofistiche?


Comunque non puoi partire da un postulato deciso da te “X è stronza” e poi negare ogni altra riflessione che non accetta il postulato.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Molto spesso, leggendoti, si ha l'impressione che tu sia pienamente dentro questa dinamica


Per niente.
Io sto da dio.
E non scherzo. Vivo e ho tante cose piacevoli e belle che non voglio perdere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'esempio che ho portato ti ho proprio mostrato che non è vero.
> Manco mia madre ha riprodotto la stessa relazione.
> Per chiudere occorre consapevolezza.
> Nella storia di Jim non c'è.
> Lui non sa che lei gli fa le corna.


Tua madre la prima relazione l’ha chiusa subito, non ci è stata anni.
Semnai chi ha ricercato sempre la stessa relazione è stato tuo padre.
Giusto per restare sul personale che tu hai voluto mettere in campo.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tua madre la prima relazione l’ha chiusa subito, non ci è stata anni.*
> Semnai chi ha ricercato sempre la stessa relazione è stato tuo padre.
> Giusto per restare sul personale che tu hai voluto mettere in campo.


Col cavolo.
L'ha lasciata mio padre per l'amante.
E lei sapeva da anni di essere tradita.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua madre la prima relazione l’ha chiusa subito, non ci è stata anni.
> Semnai chi ha ricercato sempre la stessa relazione è stato tuo padre.
> Giusto per restare sul personale che tu hai voluto mettere in campo.





danny ha detto:


> Nell'esempio che ho portato ti ho proprio mostrato che non è vero.
> Manco mia madre ha riprodotto la stessa relazione.
> Per chiudere occorre consapevolezza.
> Nella storia di Jim non c'è.
> Lui non sa che lei gli fa le corna.


Nell’esempio che hai portato lui ha scelto una ragazza giovane che si è ribellata alla condizione in cui lui l’aveva messa. Poi lui ha preso un’altra ragazza ancora più giovane che ha collaborato alla relazione che lui voleva, perché evidentemente la voleva anche lei.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Col cavolo.
> L'ha lasciata mio padre per l'amante.
> E lei sapeva da anni di essere tradita.


Vedi che la soluzione è stata creare un altro tipo di relazione per tua madre e riprodurre la stessa per tuo padre?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse è questo quello che non mi va giù.
> 
> C'è gente che é nata col culo in faccia (scusate l'espressione colorita).
> 
> ...


Quindi ... se una sposa uno straricco non si deve permettere di tradire in virtù dei privilegi acquisiti anche se per esempio lui la tradisce allegramente. Tu non sai tutta la loro situazione, forse anche lui tradisce. Mentre se una sposa uno povero pure disoccupato il tradimento di lei ti sembra meno pesante ?
Giusto per capire


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda non ti dico cosa ti avrebbe detto mia madre (noi io eh)


Cosa ?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti concentri su una storia che hai vissuto tu. Io parlo a livello generale, non potendo avere alcun riscontro né interesse verso di loro.
> Quando ci si relaziona con una persona lo si fa comunque e sempre non mostrando di volersene approfittare mai.
> Vale per un amico, ancor di più per un coniuge.
> Se io  - porto un esempio inventando - sono a casa e ho un coniuge che mi mantiene, non occupo il tempo andando a scopare con un'altra.
> ...


Con la ricchezza si compra la fedeltà ? 
La fedeltà dovrebbe andare aldilà della questione economica. Bluestar lo ricordate ... non è fedele nonostante la moglie ricca. Non ricordo nessun commento riferito alla sua gratitudine verso la moglie.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con la ricchezza si compra la fedeltà ?
> La fedeltà dovrebbe andare aldilà della questione economica. Bluestar lo ricordate ... non è fedele nonostante la moglie ricca. Non ricordo nessun commento riferito alla sua gratitudine verso la moglie.


Ma non era l'amante americana quella ricca con Lambo ed elicottero? Vabbè dai, erano ben altre le stramberie


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non era l'amante americana quella ricca con Lambo ed elicottero? Vabbè dai, erano ben altre le stramberie


La moglie è pure molto ricca. Mi sembra svedese


----------



## bettypage (20 Dicembre 2019)

Ma io resto basita di come riusciate ad entrare dentro una coppia basandovi sulla sola situazione reddituale. Posto che è sempre deprecabile tradire, riuscire a dare giudizi così netti...Tu danny non sai nulla del mondo di lei per definirla.


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho solo cercato un racconto sesso vs acquisti .
> E' roba ancora oggi più condivisa di quel che si pensi.


Carino il racconto, Pero' e'  anche vero che per molti uomini non esistono le sole coccole e baci e abbracci, o tutto o niente.
Riguardo al benessere, quando e'  tanto tanto, neppure si rendono conto di viverlo, e' la normalita'. Da chiunque dipenda
SUL FATTO di riferirlo, assurdo e'dire poco.  Non ci sono ne prove ne certezze, solo per sentito dire. Ma per favore. ....fatti loro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa ?


Mia madre sarebbe stata inorridita da un marito che avesse parlato di soldi suoi. I soldi sono della famiglia.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre sarebbe stata inorridita da un marito che avesse parlato di soldi suoi. I soldi sono della famiglia.


Purtroppo si parla molto e spesso sono gli uomini a farlo. Io porto più soldi a casa, tu stai zitta. Con 2 figli ti prendi tu tutte le incombenze, perché sei donna ecc


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si parla molto e spesso sono gli uomini a farlo. Io porto più soldi a casa, tu stai zitta. Con 2 figli ti prendi tu tutte le incombenze, perché sei donna ecc


Sono cose da capire bene prima di sposarsi.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con la ricchezza si compra la fedeltà ?
> La fedeltà dovrebbe andare aldilà della questione economica. Bluestar lo ricordate ... non è fedele nonostante la moglie ricca. Non ricordo nessun commento riferito alla sua gratitudine verso la moglie.


Non si compra mai la fedeltà di nessuno, ma credo solo che risulti più fastidioso il gesto. Credo che a tutti risulti più comprensibile chi tradisce un coniuge criticabile sotto diversi aspetti che chi apparentemente sembra aver dato molto.
Poi sono valutazioni sommarie. Nulla si sa di loro, è un parlare a vanvera in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre sarebbe stata inorridita da un marito che avesse parlato di soldi suoi. I soldi sono della famiglia.


Quindi quando vi siete separati avete fatto a mezzo?
Precisi?
Va che in separazione dei beni comunque non funziona così.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io resto basita di come riusciate ad entrare dentro una coppia basandovi sulla sola situazione reddituale. Posto che è sempre deprecabile tradire, riuscire a dare giudizi così netti...Tu danny non sai nulla del mondo di lei per definirla.


Io non definisco lei, definisco l'immagine di lei arrivsta tramite Jim.
Nella realtà sarà tutta un'altra cosa.
Magari lui la tradisce o scopa male o la disprezza.
Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si parla molto e spesso sono gli uomini a farlo. Io porto più soldi a casa, tu stai zitta. Con 2 figli ti prendi tu tutte le incombenze, perché sei donna ecc


Dove li trovate uomini cosi?
Sinceramente, eh.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dove li trovate uomini cosi?
> Sinceramente, eh.


Dall'attendersi gratitudine al  "ti mantengo (o guadagno di più) quindi..." il passo e' meno lungo di quanto credi.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dall'attendersi gratitudine al  "ti mantengo (o guadagno di più) quindi..." il passo e' meno lungo di quanto credi.


Mediamente tutti quanti, uomini e donne, quando danno qualcosa si aspettano in restituzione qualcosa.
Questa è la base di qualsiasi approccio o rapporto.
Diverso invece è il discorso fatto prima, ovvero del ricatto, che non è dissimile dal pensiero di alcune donne che 'poiché te la do allora mi devi riempire di attenzioni regali e tutto mi è dovuto'.
Insomma, non è un passo così breve come tu pensi e se ci arrivi in breve tempo vuol dire che qualcosa non va nella persona.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente tutti quanti, uomini e donne, quando danno qualcosa si aspettano in restituzione qualcosa.
> Questa è la base di qualsiasi approccio o rapporto.
> Diverso invece è il discorso fatto prima, ovvero del ricatto, che non è dissimile dal pensiero di alcune donne che 'poiché te la do allora mi devi riempire di attenzioni regali e tutto mi è dovuto'.
> Insomma, non è un passo così breve come tu pensi e se ci arrivi in breve tempo vuol dire che qualcosa non va nella persona.


Non nella persona. Nella relazione. A prescindere dal tempo. Mi stupisce che chiedi a @Lara3 dove troviamo un certo tipo di uomini. Mentre non altrettanto pensi di alcune donne.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi i femminicidi per dire prevedono una parte di colpa nella donna che non si ribella?
> Bene.
> E se domani becchi un pitbull che ti azzanna, la colpa è anche un po' tua che...
> Che cazzo si fa con un pitbull che ti salta addosso?


Devi prenderlo per le zampe posteriori,oppure ficcargli i pollici dietro le orecchie e premere fortissimo (facile a dirsi). Per questo in mezzo ai sacchetti per le feci ho un coltello....Veramente lo portavo nello zaino ,avendo anche della campagna ,boschi ecc.. fin quando  ad una udienza per il divorzio ,nel passare nel tunnel scanner, non mi presi una denuncia a piede libero; ma il bello è stato , successivamente, in una occasione "ecclesiastica", quando un carabiniere mi chiese (come a tutti) se avessi armi, proprie od improprie....quella volta avevo addirittura due coltelli , dimenticati  ; mi ricordai di colpo e lì consegnai  allo sbigottito militare il quale mi disse qualcosa tipo : 'ma questi sono proibiti". Incredibilmente all'uscita me li ridiede


----------



## bettypage (20 Dicembre 2019)

Scusa jim


danny ha detto:


> Io non definisco lei, definisco l'immagine di lei arrivsta tramite Jim.
> Nella realtà sarà tutta un'altra cosa.
> Magari lui la tradisce o scopa male o la disprezza.
> Che ne sappiamo?


Scusa ma Jim ha detto che lui lavora e lei no. Tu che è una scansafatiche. E poi a cascata. 
Guarda che io ci sono passata. Sono stata a casa per i bambini, scelta più o meno condivisa, più o meno consapevole. Il coro di voci era: che fortunata, la battuta di rito che fossi mantenuta, che non facevo un cazzo, bla bla bla. Senza un lavoro sei socialmente morta. E intanto mio marito si sentiva in dovere/diritto di fare carriera. Trasferte all'estero, orari improbabile. Stanco lui fisicamente e io mentalmente. Litigare era all'ordine del giorno. Ora che ho ripreso a lavorare, nonostante sia una pallina pazza che ha raddoppiato il carico di consegne, sono rifiorita. Sono andata al lavoro anche mezza malata perché non volevo stare a casa. 
Questa è la mia storia, lo stress e la frustrazione che avevo addosso era appena percepita da mio marito, figuriamoci dagli altri.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente tutti quanti, uomini e donne, quando danno qualcosa si aspettano in restituzione qualcosa.
> Questa è la base di qualsiasi approccio o rapporto.
> Diverso invece è il discorso fatto prima, ovvero del ricatto, che non è dissimile dal pensiero di alcune donne che 'poiché te la do allora mi devi riempire di attenzioni regali e tutto mi è dovuto'.
> Insomma, non è un passo così breve come tu pensi e se ci arrivi in breve tempo vuol dire che qualcosa non va nella persona.


In certi casi è difficile distinguere dove finisce la reciprocità pur interessata dal ricatto; ed accettarlo prevede una certa collaborazione o meglio , complicità.
Con questo lungi da me dal dire che una donna coi jeans attillati se viene violenta vuol dire che c'è stata (come mi pare una sentenza,od un parere di un giudice fosse incline a ritenere).


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa jim
> 
> Scusa ma Jim ha detto che lui lavora e lei no. Tu che è una scansafatiche. E poi a cascata.
> Guarda che io ci sono passata. Sono stata a casa per i bambini, scelta più o meno condivisa, più o meno consapevole. Il coro di voci era: che fortunata, la battuta di rito che fossi mantenuta, che non facevo un cazzo, bla bla bla. Senza un lavoro sei socialmente morta. E intanto mio marito si sentiva in dovere/diritto di fare carriera. Trasferte all'estero, orari improbabile. Stanco lui fisicamente e io mentalmente. Litigare era all'ordine del giorno. Ora che ho ripreso a lavorare, nonostante sia una pallina pazza che ha raddoppiato il carico di consegne, sono rifiorita. Sono andata al lavoro anche mezza malata perché non volevo stare a casa.
> Questa è la mia storia, lo stress e la frustrazione che avevo addosso era appena percepita da mio marito, figuriamoci dagli altri.


Ti capisco benissimo


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io resto basita di come riusciate ad entrare dentro una coppia basandovi sulla sola situazione reddituale. Posto che è sempre deprecabile tradire, riuscire a dare giudizi così netti...Tu danny non sai nulla del mondo di lei per definirla.


Questo è vero! Però siamo stati "indirizzati" dalle valutazioni di Jim, che li conosce molto bene ,pare di capire. Poi può essere che il marito invece qualcosa abbia subdorato ,non essendo uno addormentato (Come ci dice Jim). Ecco su questo non entriamo, come nemmeno nelle dinamiche di coppia; però santo dio, se uno sente il travaglio interiore (al netto di rivalse, vendette ,proiezioni,ecc.) nel sapere e vedere come viva   un amico (se fosse solo classificato come conoscente sarebbe diverso), basandosi su ciò che  interpreta e percepisce da vicino , allora io direi che dove c'è fumo forse c'è anche l'arrosto. Senza entrare nel merito del  significato di tradimento : una chat virtuale equivale ad incontri fisici? Questo dipende dalle sensibilità, credo. Ma io credo che per Jim il tradimento sia anche l'affrancarsi  di lei rispetto ad un contegno etico e di sobrietà sociale che  traspare nel suo racconto (come classificare le persone in base al censo, o sparlare degli altri, e lascio fuori la bella vita coi soldi di lui). Poi,lei magari come dice brunetta non gioca solo a bridge con le amiche ,non va per boutique giornalmente, ma segue ed organizza famiglia ,casa , e si occupa dei figli come non possiamo immaginare; anche alzandosi alle 9,30 del mattino. Chiaro che il tradimento sarebbe un valore  ulteriormente sottratto al profilo che ci è stato dato di lei , e della coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Potrebbe essere motivo di riflessione come dalla questione etica posta da Jim, rivelare o no a un amico di una chat clandestina, si sia passati, grazie all’inquadramento “economico-sociale”, a fare un processo sommario a lei finita via via come pelandrona, approfittatrice, irriconoscente e, tra le righe, pure un po’ puttana.
Credo che sia una situazione che una donna dovrebbe porre a qualsiasi uomo a cui è interessata per scegliere chi non continuare a frequentare.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si parla molto e spesso sono gli uomini a farlo. Io porto più soldi a casa, tu stai zitta. Con 2 figli ti prendi tu tutte le incombenze, perché sei donna ecc


Dipende dai patti .....Io ho amiche che con tre figli si sbattono a lavorare anche di notte per integrare il reddito familiare, per vivere discretamente : vacanze,festività natalizie in albergo , auto nuove (non la panda ) ogni tre quattro anni ,ecc.. 
Ma se trovo  una moglie alla quale vada bene che io faccia il casalingo perché porta a casa 4mila al mese, e va bene pure a me, dove sta il problema? Come diceva lino toffolo: "xe tuta ná question de schei"....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Dipende dai patti .....Io ho amiche che con tre figli si sbattono a lavorare anche di notte per integrare il reddito familiare, per vivere discretamente : vacanze,festività natalizie in albergo , auto nuove (non la panda ) ogni tre quattro anni ,ecc..
> Ma se trovo  una moglie alla quale vada bene che io faccia il casalingo perché porta a casa 4mila al mese, e va bene pure a me, dove sta il problema? Come diceva lino toffolo: "xe tuta ná question de schei"....


L’idiozia non è prerogativa di uomini o donne, ma degli umani.
Impegnare il proprio tempo nella quotidianità (trascurando relazioni e affetti) per permettersi lussi nel raro tempo libero, per me è idiota. Purtroppo c’è chi deve dedicare tutto il tempo per sbarcare il lunario, se lo fa qualcuno per poter sputtanare i soldi in settimana bianca o è idiota o vuole evitare la vita quotidiana.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dove li trovate uomini cosi?
> Sinceramente, eh.


Se li accettano vuol dire che c'è una contropartita...oppure che subiscano questo. Ma oggi è molto più difficile, a partire dal fatto che trovare un lavoro sia dura per tutti...


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’idiozia non è prerogativa di uomini o donne, ma degli umani.
> Impegnare il proprio tempo nella quotidianità (trascurando relazioni e affetti) per permettersi lussi nel raro tempo libero, per me è idiota. Purtroppo c’è chi deve dedicare tutto il tempo per sbarcare il lunario, se lo fa qualcuno per poter sputtanare i soldi in settimana bianca o è idiota o vuole evitare la vita quotidiana.


Beh....le vacanze sono un diritto (oggi si dice); perfino Berlusconi aveva introdotto il buono vacanze ..  a persone che magari non pagavano le bollette....certo si doveva avere un isee da morti di fame. Io personalmente , nella mia seconda vita familiare ho saltato per anni le vacanze ,magari per pagare l'Imu e non dovermi poi trovare con procedure di pignoramento dei beni (cosa che succede a molti che non riescono a vendere gli immobili,per i quali però ci sono costi enormi).
A me hanno sempre insegnato prima di pagare i debiti o le tasse, e poi spendere per il divertimento o il ricreativo, in genere. E questo si riproduce nella famiglia che si mette su .....Poi non vedo niente di male se c'è chi  si sbatte per avere un reddito che consenta di fare "anche" le vacanze natalizie in albergo, contemperando le esigenze  affettive dei figli. Molti anni fa conobbi un ragazzo ,fidanzato della madrina di battesimo di mio figlio ,che mi lascio basito; parlava del padre come di un estraneo....era un alto dirigente sempre in giro per il mondo e, lo vedeva sei volte all'anno. E diceva che quando tornava gli rompeva solo i conigli...
Anzi, deprecava  il benessere di cui godeva perché lui ,essendo universitario non godeva delle borse di studio in virtù appunto del reddito familiare; e questo gli dava molto fastidio . Un altro invece magari  non avrebbe recriminato; dipende da come si vive il legame ed i benefici del denaro portato dal coniuge o da un genitore.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi ... se una sposa uno straricco non si deve permettere di tradire in virtù dei privilegi acquisiti anche se per esempio lui la tradisce allegramente. Tu non sai tutta la loro situazione, forse anche lui tradisce. Mentre se una sposa uno povero pure disoccupato il tradimento di lei ti sembra meno pesante ?
> Giusto per capire


Diciamo che uno/a non dovrebbe tradire a prescindere.

Poi, se ti fanno fare una gran bella vita, ti si accontenta in tutto e per tutto, spendi e spandi, per me (ma a leggere i commenti non solo per me) questa è un'aggravante.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa jim
> 
> Scusa ma Jim ha detto che lui lavora e lei no. Tu che è una scansafatiche. E poi a cascata.
> Guarda che io ci sono passata. Sono stata a casa per i bambini, scelta più o meno condivisa, più o meno consapevole. Il coro di voci era: che fortunata, la battuta di rito che fossi mantenuta, che non facevo un cazzo, bla bla bla. Senza un lavoro sei socialmente morta. E intanto mio marito si sentiva in dovere/diritto di fare carriera. Trasferte all'estero, orari improbabile. Stanco lui fisicamente e io mentalmente. Litigare era all'ordine del giorno. Ora che ho ripreso a lavorare, nonostante sia una pallina pazza che ha raddoppiato il carico di consegne, sono rifiorita. Sono andata al lavoro anche mezza malata perché non volevo stare a casa.
> Questa è la mia storia, lo stress e la frustrazione che avevo addosso era appena percepita da mio marito, figuriamoci dagli altri.


A che ora ti svegliavi ?
Avevi la colf che ti portava il caffè a letto ?
Avevi una colf + una baby sitter con due bambini (ai quali li affidavi quasi sempre) ?
Forse sono io che ho raccontato poco e male, ma qui c'è una persona che la 'fatica' (qualunque essa sia) la scansa da cento metri.
Non le è richiesto di lavorare, vero.
Non ce n'è alcun bisogno (anche se magari c'è chi lavora per soddisfazione personale ed indipendentemente dal ritorno economico).
Il problema è che tutta questa inattività ti porta inevitabilmente a pensare e a fare cazzate, altrimenti con i bimbi a scuola e all'asilo la giornata come la riempi ?
Da più di un anno con tipe come lei, 'leccaculo' come ha fotografato bene @Marjanna, sostanzialmente fancazziste e succubi della signora, che sembra avere un influenza incredibile sulle persone del suo stesso sesso (e, quando vuole, anche sull'altro sesso, essendo peraltro una bella donna).


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


>


Film bellissimo.
Ma è una metafora che riguarda tutti.
In una coppia sono scelte.


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Film bellissimo.
> Ma è una metafora che riguarda tutti.
> In una coppia sono scelte.


Lì  c'erano le scelte anche dei figli,che non volevano perdere i benefici economici; salvo poi uniformarsi alla vulgata perbenista ,fino a disprezzare il padre per il modo in cui procurava il reddito, del quale tutti si servivano ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Lì  c'erano le scelte anche dei figli,che non volevano perdere i benefici economici; salvo poi uniformarsi alla vulgata perbenista ,fino a disprezzare il padre per il modo in cui procurava il reddito, del quale tutti si servivano ...


Sì e tutto il parentado. 
Appunto la metafora di una società che sullo sfruttamento degli altri basa il proprio benessere.
In una coppia è una scelta che porta ad affidare magari alla “nullafacente“ la gestione delle relazioni sociali che poi garantiscono il lavoro che dà quel reddito. 
In ogni caso non credo che da fuori la coppia sia possibile dare giudizi del tipo di quelli che sono stati dati qui.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che uno/a non dovrebbe tradire a prescindere.
> 
> Poi, se ti fanno fare una gran bella vita, ti si accontenta in tutto e per tutto, spendi e spandi, per me (ma a leggere i commenti non solo per me) questa è un'aggravante.


Quindi, se lui ti fa fare una vita da schifo, che ha dipendenze come alcol, droga ecc si ha delle attenuanti in caso di tradimento ?


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì e tutto il parentado.
> Appunto la metafora di una società che sullo sfruttamento degli altri basa il proprio benessere.
> In una coppia è una scelta che porta ad affidare magari alla “nullafacente“ la gestione delle relazioni sociali che poi garantiscono il lavoro che dà quel reddito.
> In ogni caso non credo che da fuori la coppia sia possibile dare giudizi del tipo di quelli che sono stati dati qui.


Infatti,io non sono stato categorico .


----------



## stany (20 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi, se lui ti fa fare una vita da schifo, che ha dipendenze come alcol, droga ecc si ha delle attenuanti in caso di tradimento ?


Potrebbe essere così, in quanto un alcolizzato o un tossicomane sono assimilabili a persone  con sindromi patologiche. La differenza può esserci nel fatto che lo sia diventato dopo il matrimonio o convivenza; ed eventualmente può coinvolgere il coniuge nella domanda : "che ruolo o responsabilità potrò mai avere in questo?" . Che poi è il medesimo quesito che si pone il tradito nello scoprire di esserlo.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi, se lui ti fa fare una vita da schifo, che ha dipendenze come alcol, droga ecc si ha delle attenuanti in caso di tradimento ?


Comunemente sì.
Si dice che lui se lo sia meritato.
Ma basta pensare a cose meno pesanti, tipo tradire una che ti ha tradito o che ti tratta male...
Inutile ribaltare un pensiero 'comune'.
Quando ti trovi in una determinata situazione inevitabilmente ci finisci dentro.
Per questo e non solo il tradimento deve restare segreto.
Anche agli amici.
Saperlo mutera' sempre l'opinione degli altri nella maniera che si è vista in questo thread.
E non serve a niente disquisire come si è fatto qui.


----------



## stany (21 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunemente sì.
> Si dice che lui se lo sia meritato.
> Ma basta pensare a cose meno pesanti, tipo tradire una che ti ha tradito o che ti tratta male...
> Inutile ribaltare un pensiero 'comune'.
> ...


Giustissimo.  
 Come scrissi a suo tempo mia moglie attaccò i manifesti coi fratelli e non solo,dicendo che io "credevo" che mi avesse tradito.....roba da pazzi! E questo secondo me ha pregiudicato ancor più la possibilità di archiviare la vicenda. Non solo per quello che dici, ma per come sono fatto io , che non per ipocrisia ma per spirito innato credo che la riservatezza stia ,con altre cose ,alla base dell'onorabilità sociale. A meno di pensare : tanto lo sanno già tutti, e allora....Ma non era quello il caso,data anche la brevità della storia. E, analogamente al post sulla coppia di amici di Jim,mi potei basare solo su prove indiziarie, diciamo, come la chat in cui vi era un inequivocabile riferimento. Nessuno mi fece confidenze in merito e credo che lei non le abbia fatte a qualche amica,anche se non ha importanza ad oggi, per me.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

Update (anche qui) : il mio amico è quasi certamente al corrente - e ormai da tempo - delle scappatelle della moglie.
Non me lo ha mai detto ma in compenso mi ha confessato che anche lui da diversi mesi intrattiene una relazione extra coniugale.
A me pare una sorta di patto tacito, voi che ne pensate ?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Se sta bene a loro contenti tutti....
Io sono dell' idea ...che dentro casa degli altri.... è meglio non guardare troppo...
Accettiamo la visione che ognuno ci da di se...nelle varie situazioni...
Ma quello che una coppia vive...non trasparirà mai totalmente all esterno...
Ci sarà sempre una parte nascosta...
Se loro hanno trovato un loro equilibrio...tanto meglio!

Un mio amico aveva la madre che si faceva venire a prendere sotto casa dall' amante ..
Tutti erano a conoscenza della sua relazione...ma ha continuato a vivere col marito e i figli come se nulla fosse


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se sta bene a loro contenti tutti....
> Io sono dell' idea ...che dentro casa degli altri.... è meglio non guardare troppo...
> Accettiamo la visione che ognuno ci da di se...nelle varie situazioni...
> Ma quello che una coppia vive...non trasparirà mai totalmente all esterno...
> ...


Lo dicevo solo per raccontare com'era proseguita la storia.
Ovviamente neanche io so granché del loro rapporto, mi limito a dire che in questo caso la 'reazione' è stata quella di trovarsi anche lui l'amante (reazione poco documentata su questo forum).
Non so se hanno trovato un equilibrio, se non tacitamente.
Nel senso che non credo proprio che si siano raccontati le rispettive scorribande con relativo lasciapassare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo dicevo solo per raccontare com'era proseguita la storia.
> Ovviamente neanche io so granché del loro rapporto, mi limito a dire che in questo caso la 'reazione' è stata quella di trovarsi anche lui l'amante (reazione poco documentata su questo forum).
> Non so se hanno trovato un equilibrio, se non tacitamente.
> Nel senso che non credo proprio che si siano raccontati le rispettive scorribande con relativo lasciapassare.


Azzz....ma sono domande basilari da porre
Una volta esplosa la bolla....


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzz....ma sono domande basilari da porre
> Una volta esplosa la bolla....


Non sono sicuro di aver capito...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di aver capito...


Era una battuta la mia...
È ovvio che non puoi chiedere direttamente all amico come si sono accordati...
Ma magari in una serata di confidenze maschili...potrebbe saltare fuori....
E tu...li subito...dovresti essere pronto a fare tutte le domande del caso per poi aggiornarci a dovere!


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Era una battuta la mia...
> È ovvio che non puoi chiedere direttamente all amico come si sono accordati...
> Ma magari in una serata di confidenze maschili...potrebbe saltare fuori....
> E tu...li subito...dovresti essere pronto a fare tutte le domande del caso per poi aggiornarci a dovere!


Lui NON mi ha mai parlato delle scappatelle della moglie (di quelle mi ha appena accennato mia moglie ma ho avuto conferma da un'altra persona ed in modo più dettagliato)
Mi ha parlato solo della sua.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lui NON mi ha mai parlato delle scappatelle della moglie (di quelle mi ha appena accennato mia moglie ma ho avuto conferma da un'altra persona ed in modo più dettagliato)
> Mi ha parlato solo della sua.


Quindi lui non sa che con la moglie sono pari?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lui NON mi ha mai parlato delle scappatelle della moglie (di quelle mi ha appena accennato mia moglie ma ho avuto conferma da un'altra persona ed in modo più dettagliato)
> Mi ha parlato solo della sua.


Ben tornato.
Delle questioni di coppie che non raccontano, ma vengono raccontate, non so che dire. Per me è una soluzione triste.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi lui non sa che con la moglie sono pari?


Secondo me lo sa ma non me lo ha detto.
Lui mi ha parlato SOLO di quello che ha fatto lui, non di quello che ha fatto la moglie.
Quello che ha fatto la moglie l'ho saputo per altre vie.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben tornato.
> Delle questioni di coppie che non raccontano, ma vengono raccontate, non so che dire. Per me è una soluzione triste.


Grazie per il bentornato.
Concordo sul fatto che non sia la stessa cosa, lo portavo solo come esempio (ripeto, raro da queste parti).


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Update (anche qui) : il mio amico è quasi certamente al corrente - e ormai da tempo - delle scappatelle della moglie.
> Non me lo ha mai detto ma in compenso mi ha confessato che anche lui da diversi mesi intrattiene una relazione extra coniugale.
> A me pare una sorta di patto tacito, voi che ne pensate ?


andando all'inizio del 3d, ti scrissi fatte li cazzi tua.   come vedi, avevo ragione.   a me pare un patto nemmeno tanto tacito.  se funziona tra loro, così sia


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> andando all'inizio del 3d, ti scrissi fatte li cazzi tua.   come vedi, avevo ragione.   a me pare un patto nemmeno tanto tacito.  se funziona tra loro, così sia


Quello che ho fatto Maestro.


----------



## MariLea (29 Giugno 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lui NON mi ha mai parlato delle scappatelle della moglie (di quelle mi ha appena accennato mia moglie ma ho avuto conferma da un'altra persona ed in modo più dettagliato)
> Mi ha parlato solo della sua.


Mi pare ovvio che non si parli delle scappatelle del coniuge, ci sarebbe poco da vantarsi...
Io, per esempio, non ho mai controllato mio marito perché ho sempre messo in conto che qualche scappatella sarebbe potuta succedere (specie nei periodi di "mezzo cucchiaino" per colpa mia, capita a molte) e venirne a conoscenza avrebbe sconvolto la nostra vita... Mi amava, me lo dimostrava tutti i giorni e questo era l'importante per me.
Oggi che non c'è più, penso che preferirei mi avesse lasciata per un'altra, almeno sarebbe felice ed io dopo la botta iniziale avrei ripreso in mano la mia vita avendo sempre la possibilità di vederlo o sentirlo ogni tanto.
Le corna sono solo una ca@@ata, spiacevole ma non un dramma.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che non si parli delle scappatelle del coniuge, ci sarebbe poco da vantarsi...
> Io, per esempio, non ho mai controllato mio marito perché ho sempre messo in conto che qualche scappatella sarebbe potuta succedere (specie nei periodi di "mezzo cucchiaino" per colpa mia, capita a molte) e venirne a conoscenza avrebbe sconvolto la nostra vita... Mi amava, me lo dimostrava tutti i giorni e questo era l'importante per me.
> Oggi che non c'è più, penso che preferirei mi avesse lasciata per un'altra, almeno sarebbe felice ed io dopo la botta iniziale avrei ripreso in mano la mia vita avendo sempre la possibilità di vederlo o sentirlo ogni tanto.
> Le corna sono solo una ca@@ata, spiacevole ma non un dramma.


ammetto che mi hai lasciato un gusto dolceamaro in bocca a leggerti


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che non si parli delle scappatelle del coniuge, ci sarebbe poco da vantarsi...
> Io, per esempio, non ho mai controllato mio marito perché ho sempre messo in conto che qualche scappatella sarebbe potuta succedere (specie nei periodi di "mezzo cucchiaino" per colpa mia, capita a molte) e venirne a conoscenza avrebbe sconvolto la nostra vita... Mi amava, me lo dimostrava tutti i giorni e questo era l'importante per me.
> Oggi che non c'è più, penso che preferirei mi avesse lasciata per un'altra, almeno sarebbe felice ed io dopo la botta iniziale avrei ripreso in mano la mia vita avendo sempre la possibilità di vederlo o sentirlo ogni tanto.
> Le corna sono solo una ca@@ata, spiacevole ma non un dramma.


Non concordo, il tradimento può distruggere famiglie ed è portatore di sofferenze. Nel mio caso il dolore è stato lancinante.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere motivo di riflessione come dalla questione etica posta da Jim, rivelare o no a un amico di una chat clandestina, si sia passati, grazie all’inquadramento “economico-sociale”, a fare un processo sommario a lei finita via via come pelandrona, approfittatrice, irriconoscente e, tra le righe, pure un po’ puttana.
> Credo che sia una situazione che una donna dovrebbe porre a qualsiasi uomo a cui è interessata per scegliere chi non continuare a frequentare.


Credo che il discorso economico o del benessere sia da interpretare in senso più ampio. Una persona che tradisce, magari con più partner extraconiugali, è sicuramente una persona che pensa a se. Ora una persona che pensa a se, magari penserà come mettersi nelle condizioni migliori per fare quello che più le garba. Quindi se proprio devi sposarti meglio uno che possa garantirti degli agi. Avrai più tempo libero per dedicarti ai tuoi hobbies, e farlo nella maniera migliore. Quindi: macchina, shopping, palestra ristoranti, telefoni, colf, ecc... Se ti prendi un operaio, finisce che devi lavorare anche te, e quindi meno tempo libero, meno denaro, più stanchezza, più stress, più problemi. 
Il tradimento richiede anche un investimento di risorse economiche (se consideriamo il tempo è denaro si capisce meglio)
Il discorso economico va fatto a monte del rapporto e non a valle del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che il discorso economico o del benessere sia da interpretare in senso più ampio. Una persona che tradisce, magari con più partner extraconiugali, è sicuramente una persona che pensa a se. Ora una persona che pensa a se, magari penserà come mettersi nelle condizioni migliori per fare quello che più le garba. Quindi se proprio devi sposarti meglio uno che possa garantirti degli agi. Avrai più tempo libero per dedicarti ai tuoi hobbies, e farlo nella maniera migliore. Quindi: macchina, shopping, palestra ristoranti, telefoni, colf, ecc... Se ti prendi un operaio, finisce che devi lavorare anche te, e quindi meno tempo libero, meno denaro, più stanchezza, più stress, più problemi.
> Il tradimento richiede anche un investimento di risorse economiche (se consideriamo il tempo è denaro si capisce meglio)
> Il discorso economico va fatto a monte del rapporto e non a valle del tradimento.


Hai sposato una benestante?


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che il discorso economico o del benessere sia da interpretare in senso più ampio. Una persona che tradisce, magari con più partner extraconiugali, è sicuramente una persona che pensa a se. Ora una persona che pensa a se, magari penserà come mettersi nelle condizioni migliori per fare quello che più le *garba*. Quindi se proprio devi sposarti meglio uno che possa garantirti degli agi. Avrai più tempo libero per dedicarti ai tuoi hobbies, e farlo nella maniera migliore. Quindi: macchina, shopping, palestra ristoranti, telefoni, colf, ecc... Se ti prendi un operaio, finisce che devi lavorare anche te, e quindi meno tempo libero, meno denaro, più stanchezza, più stress, più problemi.
> Il tradimento richiede anche un investimento di risorse economiche (se consideriamo il tempo è denaro si capisce meglio)
> Il discorso economico va fatto a monte del rapporto e non a valle del tradimento.


Un altro toscano


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un altro toscano


Non sono toscano


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai sposato una benestante?


Il discorso che faccio non significa che è la regola generale, o che vale così per tutte le donne! Dico che ci sono alcune donne (ma anche uomini) che "ragionano" così. Il lavoro nobilita l'uomo (e anche la donna). Questo potrebbe essere uno di quei casi. Ripeto POTREBBE. Allora quando si ha questa percezione, o questa idea, è normale che la persona stia un pò sulle scatole, al di là dei tradimenti, soprattutto se l'uomo è una brava persona.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che il discorso economico o del benessere sia da interpretare in senso più ampio. Una persona che tradisce, magari con più partner extraconiugali, è sicuramente una persona che pensa a se. Ora una persona che pensa a se, magari penserà come mettersi nelle condizioni migliori per fare quello che più le garba. Quindi se proprio devi sposarti meglio uno che possa garantirti degli agi. Avrai più tempo libero per dedicarti ai tuoi hobbies, e farlo nella maniera migliore. Quindi: macchina, shopping, palestra ristoranti, telefoni, colf, ecc... Se ti prendi un operaio, finisce che devi lavorare anche te, e quindi meno tempo libero, meno denaro, più stanchezza, più stress, più problemi.
> Il tradimento richiede anche un investimento di risorse economiche (se consideriamo il tempo è denaro si capisce meglio)
> Il discorso economico va fatto a monte del rapporto e non a valle del tradimento.


Questa mi mancava....
È ovvio che se fai l operaio con orario fisso avrai sicuramente meno tempo e meno risorse per tradire...
Ma decidere di sposare uno benestante...per poi avere tempo "per i miei spazi" ...mi sembra semplicemente un pochino azzardato
Quando la mia nonna paterna mi suggeriva di sposarmi uno ricco ...alludeva a quello?
L altra nonna...invece suggeriva proprio di non sposarmi...e di farmi suora...

Non ne ho ascoltata manco una..


----------



## omicron (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai sposato *una* benestante?





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono uomo.


----------



## ologramma (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non sono toscano


ma che ce dai risposte con il contagocce? Mica ci devi dire la via dove abiti , tieniti nel vago


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che ce dai risposte con il contagocce? Mica ci devi dire la via dove abiti , tieniti nel vago


Vuole fare il bel misterioso e tu non vuoi stare al gioco. Mannaggia olo


----------



## ologramma (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vuole fare il bel misterioso e tu non vuoi stare al gioco. Mannaggia olo


so impaziente che ce devo fa


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> so impaziente che ce devo fa


Ometto curioso


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono uomo.
> Il discorso che faccio non significa che è la regola generale, o che vale così per tutte le donne! Dico che ci sono alcune donne (ma anche uomini) che "ragionano" così. Il lavoro nobilita l'uomo (e anche la donna). Questo potrebbe essere uno di quei casi. Ripeto POTREBBE. Allora quando si ha questa percezione, o questa idea, è normale che la persona stia un pò sulle scatole, al di là dei tradimenti, soprattutto se l'uomo è una brava persona.


Non hai capito.
Hai fattto un discorso generale e generico sessista considerando le donne come delle traditrici premeditate che scelgono il coniuge in base alle possibilità di tradimento che una vita di agi assicura.
Ti ho chiesto se anche tu hai scelto una partner con quei criteri, per non scrivere subito che sei scemo.


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> Hai fattto un discorso generale e generico sessista considerando le donne come delle traditrici premeditate che scelgono il coniuge in base alle possibilità di tradimento che una vita di agi assicura.
> Ti ho chiesto se anche tu hai scelto una partner con quei criteri, per non scrivere subito che sei scemo.


Discorso assolutamente sessista, ma una base di verità e non in prospettiva di un tradimento ma di relazione standard c'è. 

È palese che con l'evolversi della società, la forza fisica di un uomo e il suo essere prestante abbia perso in parte la sua importanza nell'essere fattore di scelta di un uomo da parte di una donna, sostituito in parte dal grado di benessere economico e prestigio lavorativo raggiunto da un uomo. Ovvio che non possa essere una regola assoluta, ovvio che non valga per tutte e nella stessa misura.... Ma tendenzialmente un serio lavoratore attrae più di uno spiantato perdigiorno e un imprenditore attrae più di un operaio. 






						Psicologia: studio conferma cliché, l'uomo perfetto è ricco, la donna bella -  Focus.it
					






					www.focus.it


----------



## Reginatriste72 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava....
> È ovvio che se fai l operaio con orario fisso avrai sicuramente meno tempo e meno risorse per tradire...
> Ma decidere di sposare uno benestante...per poi avere tempo "per i miei spazi" ...mi sembra semplicemente un pochino azzardato
> Quando la mia nonna paterna mi suggeriva di sposarmi uno ricco ...alludeva a quello?
> ...


Questo mi pare un po’ assurdo, cioè gli operai non hanno tempi per tradire? Il mio ex era un operaio, sicuramente aveva poco tempo e poche risorse ma non per questo si è tirato indietro. Mica si tradisce se si è nelle condizioni economiche giuste.
Anche mia nonna mi diceva sposati uno ricco ma solo perché avrei potuto fare una vita più agiata, e anche i miei figli scherzosamente mi dicono se te ne devi trovare un altro mamma che sia ricco


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo mi pare un po’ assurdo, cioè gli operai non hanno tempi per tradire? Il mio ex era un operaio, sicuramente aveva poco tempo e poche risorse ma non per questo si è tirato indietro. Mica si tradisce se si è nelle condizioni economiche giuste.
> Anche mia nonna mi diceva sposati uno ricco ma solo perché avrei potuto fare una vita più agiata, e anche i miei figli scherzosamente mi dicono se te ne devi trovare un altro mamma che sia ricco


Ho scritto meno tempo...non che non tradiscono...
Anche il mio ex fa l operaio ..e questo non gli ha impedito di tradire...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho scritto meno tempo...non che non tradiscono...
> Anche il mio ex fa l operaio ..e questo non gli ha impedito di tradire...


Ah ok ho letto velocemente e senza occhiali  pardon!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ah ok ho letto velocemente e senza occhiali  pardon!!!


Io senza occhiali faccio danni....


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava....
> È ovvio che se fai l operaio con orario fisso avrai sicuramente meno tempo e meno risorse per tradire...
> Ma decidere di sposare uno benestante...per poi avere tempo "per i miei spazi" ...mi sembra semplicemente un pochino azzardato
> Quando la mia nonna paterna mi suggeriva di sposarmi uno ricco ...alludeva a quello?
> ...


Ci sono persone (uomini o donne che siano), che vedono le cose/persone come un mezzo per raggiungere obiettivi. Ad esempio al lavoro, compiacere il capo e magari creare un rapporto di reciproca fiducia, non è perché si pensa che il capo sia una bella persona e lo si stimi, ma perché tale comportamento è funzionale ad un obiettivo (che potrà essere fare carriera, e/o metterlo in quel posto a qualcuno che si odia, o avere altri benefici, quali permessi, viaggi e altre attività aziendali). Certa gente è davvero portata per questi comportamenti, e lo fa senza fatica, anzi lo fa con sfida, perché se ci riescono si compiacciono, hanno raggiunto un obiettivo. Questo vale in mille altri contesti, ad esempio nell'associazionismo, ci si crea un'immagine particolare di persona buona, o di leader, magari lo si fà non perché si crede in quei valori, ma perché si vuole raggiungere un obiettivo (l'immagine nella comunità, più o meno ampia). Ecco allora che per una persona X avere un marito benestante risulta essere un'obiettivo, che una volta sposato, è stato raggiunto. I vantaggi di un partner benestante è quello di avere più tempo e più possibilità di fare altro. Magari contestualmente, dopo che l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto, subentra un pò di noia (molti la indicano come principale causa del tradimento), e quindi avendo tempo e mezzi per dedicarsi ad altro, si ricerca l'adrenalina, magari in una relazione extra (ma potrebbe essere anche in altre attività!). La domanda, ma perché non lascia il partner (marito)? Perché il partner (marito) in questo caso, rappresenta un obiettivo raggiunto, e quindi va "mantenuto", allora tradire si, ma fare molta attenzione che l'altro non se ne accorda, altrimenti si perde qualcosa, *tra cui* rientrano anche i benefici materiali. Non mi ricordo chi, in un altro post raccontava di aver beccato la moglie a tradire, moglie che non lavorava, dopo aver ottenuto il divorzio con addebito, lei aveva dovuto iniziare a lavorare cambiando totalmente il tenore di vita, e non avendo chi si sacrificasse lavorativamente ed economicamente per lei...Per una persona che ragiona in questi termini sapete che dramma? *Loro ragionano così,* e pensano che tutti ragionino così, non ci vedono nulla di sbagliato. *Semplicemente loro fanno meglio quello che gli altri vorrebbero fare come loro.* 
Non so se mi sono spiegato!
Ripeto, quello che ho scritto sopra non vale per tutti, quindi non trasformiamola in regola generale e fare paragoni "io non ragiono così" "che senso ha" "meglio l'indipendenza economica" "ragionamento maschilista" *(infatti ho precisato che è un modo di comportarsi che appartiene a uomini e donne ed in svariati contesti, non solo quello sentimentale*). Solo che esistono alcune persone che senza rendersene conto (ma semplicemente perché pensano di essere nel giusto) lo fanno e basta!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io senza occhiali faccio danni....


Anche io ogni tanto combino qualche pasticcio ma mi illudo che non sono indispensabili


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> Hai fattto un discorso generale e generico sessista considerando le donne come delle traditrici premeditate che scelgono il coniuge in base alle possibilità di tradimento che una vita di agi assicura.
> Ti ho chiesto se anche tu hai scelto una partner con quei criteri, per non scrivere subito che sei scemo.


Brunetta non era sessista, infatti ho specificato uomini e donne. Mi volevo soffermare sul modo di ragionare di alcune persone, e questo può riguardare anche una donna. Leggi in senso più ampio

@Brunetta 
Questo è quello che ho scritto, come vedi non ha genere:


Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Una persona che tradisce, magari con più partner extraconiugali, è sicuramente una persona che pensa a se. Ora una persona che pensa a se, magari penserà come mettersi nelle condizioni migliori per fare quello che più le garba.


Il resto poi è riferito alla donna, in quanto nel 3d si parla di una donna!
Spero che adesso ti sia più chiaro il concetto che ho voluto esprimere 



Tachidoz ha detto:


> Discorso assolutamente sessista, ma una base di verità e non in prospettiva di un tradimento ma di relazione standard c'è.
> 
> È palese che con l'evolversi della società, la forza fisica di un uomo e il suo essere prestante abbia perso in parte la sua importanza nell'essere fattore di scelta di un uomo da parte di una donna, sostituito in parte dal grado di benessere economico e prestigio lavorativo raggiunto da un uomo. Ovvio che non possa essere una regola assoluta, ovvio che non valga per tutte e nella stessa misura.... Ma tendenzialmente un serio lavoratore attrae più di uno spiantato perdigiorno e un imprenditore attrae più di un operaio.
> 
> ...


Ripeto non voleva essere sessista.
Dividere il post in due:
1) la prima parte senza genere;
2) la seconda parte riferita alla donna, perché nel 3d si parla di una donna.
Esemplifico:
Ci sono *persone (uomini o donne che siano)* che per natura sono calcolatrici. Lo fanno per natura. Queste persone* potrebbero essere anche donne* *e non solo uomini*. *Un Donna di questo  tipo* potrebbe sposarsi per interesse, non vedendoci nulla di male, perché per queste persone* (tra cui ci sono anche donne)* ragionano così da sempre, e pensano che anche gli altri ragionino così!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Discorso assolutamente sessista, ma una base di verità e non in prospettiva di un tradimento ma di relazione standard c'è.
> 
> È palese che con l'evolversi della società, la forza fisica di un uomo e il suo essere prestante abbia perso in parte la sua importanza nell'essere fattore di scelta di un uomo da parte di una donna, sostituito in parte dal grado di benessere economico e prestigio lavorativo raggiunto da un uomo. Ovvio che non possa essere una regola assoluta, ovvio che non valga per tutte e nella stessa misura.... Ma tendenzialmente un serio lavoratore attrae più di uno spiantato perdigiorno e un imprenditore attrae più di un operaio.
> 
> ...


Che pena.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ci sono persone (uomini o donne che siano), che vedono le cose/persone come un mezzo per raggiungere obiettivi. Ad esempio al lavoro, compiacere il capo e magari creare un rapporto di reciproca fiducia, non è perché si pensa che il capo sia una bella persona e lo si stimi, ma perché tale comportamento è funzionale ad un obiettivo (che potrà essere fare carriera, e/o metterlo in quel posto a qualcuno che si odia, o avere altri benefici, quali permessi, viaggi e altre attività aziendali). Certa gente è davvero portata per questi comportamenti, e lo fa senza fatica, anzi lo fa con sfida, perché se ci riescono si compiacciono, hanno raggiunto un obiettivo. Questo vale in mille altri contesti, ad esempio nell'associazionismo, ci si crea un'immagine particolare di persona buona, o di leader, magari lo si fà non perché si crede in quei valori, ma perché si vuole raggiungere un obiettivo (l'immagine nella comunità, più o meno ampia). Ecco allora che per una persona X avere un marito benestante risulta essere un'obiettivo, che una volta sposato, è stato raggiunto. I vantaggi di un partner benestante è quello di avere più tempo e più possibilità di fare altro. Magari contestualmente, dopo che l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto, subentra un pò di noia (molti la indicano come principale causa del tradimento), e quindi avendo tempo e mezzi per dedicarsi ad altro, si ricerca l'adrenalina, magari in una relazione extra (ma potrebbe essere anche in altre attività!). La domanda, ma perché non lascia il partner (marito)? Perché il partner (marito) in questo caso, rappresenta un obiettivo raggiunto, e quindi va "mantenuto", allora tradire si, ma fare molta attenzione che l'altro non se ne accorda, altrimenti si perde qualcosa, *tra cui* rientrano anche i benefici materiali. Non mi ricordo chi, in un altro post raccontava di aver beccato la moglie a tradire, moglie che non lavorava, dopo aver ottenuto il divorzio con addebito, lei aveva dovuto iniziare a lavorare cambiando totalmente il tenore di vita, e non avendo chi si sacrificasse lavorativamente ed economicamente per lei...Per una persona che ragiona in questi termini sapete che dramma? *Loro ragionano così,* e pensano che tutti ragionino così, non ci vedono nulla di sbagliato. *Semplicemente loro fanno meglio quello che gli altri vorrebbero fare come loro.*
> Non so se mi sono spiegato!
> Ripeto, quello che ho scritto sopra non vale per tutti, quindi non trasformiamola in regola generale e fare paragoni "io non ragiono così" "che senso ha" "meglio l'indipendenza economica" "ragionamento maschilista" *(infatti ho precisato che è un modo di comportarsi che appartiene a uomini e donne ed in svariati contesti, non solo quello sentimentale*). Solo che esistono alcune persone che senza rendersene conto (ma semplicemente perché pensano di essere nel giusto) lo fanno e basta!


...la noia....canzone bellissima di Vasco...
Mia grande amica da sempre ...la noia...

Devo sempre fare qualcosa....non so stare ferma...
Me ne sono accorta ormai...ma non posso farci un beato cazzo...
Concordo che possa essere un fattore importante per portare una persona a tradire ..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo mi pare un po’ assurdo, cioè gli operai non hanno tempi per tradire? Il mio ex era un operaio, sicuramente aveva poco tempo e poche risorse ma non per questo si è tirato indietro. Mica si tradisce se si è nelle condizioni economiche giuste.
> Anche mia nonna mi diceva sposati uno ricco ma solo perché avrei potuto fare una vita più agiata, e anche i miei figli scherzosamente mi dicono se te ne devi trovare un altro mamma che sia ricco


Ma questo attiene ad altre cose. Innanzitutto al valore che viene attribuito al denaro, confondendo il possesso di cose con la felicità. Una società che non solo retribuisce maggiormente gli uomini, anche a parità di lavoro, ma che offre comunque maggiori opportunità di carriera ai maschi, sia direttamente, considerandoli più affidabili, sia rendendo più difficile la disponibilità delle donne, lasciando ancora a loro il carico della cura dei figli.
In queste condizioni si educano le donne a considerare di essere sedute sulla propria fortuna o possibilità di avanzamento sociale.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Discorso assolutamente sessista, ma una base di verità e non in prospettiva di un tradimento ma di relazione standard c'è.
> 
> È palese che con l'evolversi della società, la forza fisica di un uomo e il suo essere prestante abbia perso in parte la sua importanza nell'essere fattore di scelta di un uomo da parte di una donna, sostituito in parte dal grado di benessere economico e prestigio lavorativo raggiunto da un uomo. Ovvio che non possa essere una regola assoluta, ovvio che non valga per tutte e nella stessa misura.... Ma tendenzialmente un serio lavoratore attrae più di uno spiantato perdigiorno e un imprenditore attrae più di un operaio.
> 
> ...


Penso che le ragioni siano più ampie, e non sia un discorso solo economico.
Un imprenditore/imprenditrice, o un professionista (uomo o donna) avranno sicuramente qualcosa di più di un netturbino (con rispetto parlando, dato che comunque mantengono le nostre strade pulite). Quel qualcosa in più dipende appunto dallo Stile di vita, dalla cultura, dalle conoscenze, dalle esperienze, sicuramente più esaltanti di quelle che a potuto fare un netturbino con la terza media. Quindi il fascino di queste persone (uomini o donne che siano) è riconducibile non solo alla sfera economica, ma anche a quella personale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> fare un netturbino con la terza media.


Non sei sessista...ma peggio...
Hai fatto subito l abbinamento ad un lavoro "basico" con la mancanza di istruzione....
Non è sempre così sai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Penso che le ragioni siano più ampie, e non sia un discorso solo economico.
> Un imprenditore/imprenditrice, o un professionista (uomo o donna) avranno sicuramente qualcosa di più di un netturbino (con rispetto parlando, dato che comunque mantengono le nostre strade pulite). Quel qualcosa in più dipende appunto dallo Stile di vita, dalla cultura, dalle conoscenze, dalle esperienze, sicuramente più esaltanti di quelle che a potuto fare un netturbino con la terza media. Quindi il fascino di queste persone (uomini o donne che siano) è riconducibile non solo alla sfera economica, ma anche a quella personale.


Ormai netturbini con la terza media sono rimasti pochini.
Non è detto che una persona con un'ottima posizione economica abbia anche quella culturale.
Molti sopravvivono grazie al nome dei genitori, ma sono zucche vuote,  vedi Gianluca Vacchi


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo attiene ad altre cose. Innanzitutto al valore che viene attribuito al denaro, confondendo il possesso di cose con la felicità. Una società che non solo retribuisce maggiormente gli uomini, anche a parità di lavoro, ma che offre comunque maggiori opportunità di carriera ai maschi, sia direttamente, considerandoli più affidabili, sia rendendo più difficile la disponibilità delle donne, lasciando ancora a loro il carico della cura dei figli.
> In queste condizioni si educano le donne a considerare di essere sedute sulla propria fortuna o possibilità di avanzamento sociale.


Il tradimento non è altro che un comportamento, che è guidato da un modo di pensare. Quel modo di pensare si riflette in mille aspetti della vita, e quindi anche nella sfera relazionale intima (volutamente non ho evitato di dire sentimentale). Ho voluto citare anche esempi maschili, proprio per uscire dal discorso sessista, che spesso offusca il giudizio.
Vediamo se riesco a tirare su qualche esempio.
Nell'ambito libero professionale *mediamente* gli uomini guadagnano più delle donne (dato assodato). Però è una media! Infatti nell'insieme ci sono poche donne che guadagnano più di molti uomini. Ora, accade che queste donne spesso sacrificano la propria vita personale e familiare per dedicarsi alla carriera. *Ma non vale lo stesso per un uomo? *Cioè, si potrebbe affermare che gli uomini che guadagnano più delle donne dedicano più tempo al lavoro, e meno alla famiglia, come accade per quelle poche donne che guadagnano più delle media degli uomini. Ora che la nostra società abbia determinati equilibri sono perfettamente d'accordo! Ma sono appunto equilibri che derivano da scelte.
CI TENGO ANCORA A PRECISARE CHE: NON STO DICENDO CHE RAGIONANO TUTTI COSI' QUINDI POTRESTI NON RITROVARTI NELLA DESCRIZIONE.
P.S quando ero un pò più giovane ho subito mobbing da una mia superiore donna, che mi aveva preso sulle scatole. Ora sono certo che tu non hai mai fatto mobbing a lavoro, ma son anche certo che non sono l'unico uomo ad averlo subito!


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava....
> È ovvio che se fai l operaio con orario fisso avrai sicuramente meno tempo e meno risorse per tradire...
> Ma decidere di sposare uno benestante...per poi avere tempo "per i miei spazi" ...mi sembra semplicemente un pochino azzardato
> Quando la mia nonna paterna mi suggeriva di sposarmi uno ricco ...alludeva a quello?
> ...


I tuoi spazi, non sono da intendere solo come corna. Il discorso è più ampio. Meglio piangere alle Maldive che sotto ad un ponte nel caso.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sei sessista...ma peggio...
> Hai fatto subito l abbinamento ad un lavoro "basico" con la mancanza di istruzione....
> Non è sempre così sai?


Giulia sono d'accordo che non *sia sempre così!*  E da quello che hai scritto sei d'accordo anche tu con il mio ragionamento. Infatti quel *non è sempre così* sta a significare che la cosa comunque spesso accade.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I tuoi spazi, non sono da intendere solo come corna. Il discorso è più ampio. Meglio piangere alle Maldive che sotto ad un ponte nel caso.


Meno male che qualcuno ha capito! Iniziavo a preoccuparmi!


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno ha capito! Iniziavo a preoccuparmi!


le donne sono inferiori mediamente e quindi mediamente capiscono meno velocemente di noi. Poi come dicevi altrove ci sono eccezioni ma sono appunto eccezioni. D’altronde un uomo guadagna mediamente di più perché è mediamente più bravo. E’ assodato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I tuoi spazi, non sono da intendere solo come corna. Il discorso è più ampio. Meglio piangere alle Maldive che sotto ad un ponte nel caso.


Certo...
È la verità..i soldi aiutano eccome e servono..
ma non ho scelto mio marito in base al tenore economico che mi avrebbe potuto garantire...
Mai fatte scelte di questo tipo...


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> È la verità..i soldi aiutano eccome e servono..
> ma non ho scelto mio marito in base al tenore economico che mi avrebbe potuto garantire...
> Mai fatte scelte di questo tipo...


Male, dovevi sceglierlo in base al reddito o eventualmente il patrimonio. Lo hai cornificato difatti perche insoddisfatta della tua vita.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Giulia sono d'accordo che non *sia sempre così!*  E da quello che hai scritto sei d'accordo anche tu con il mio ragionamento. Infatti quel *non è sempre così* sta a significare che la cosa comunque spesso accade.


Io ti ho dato ragione nell' altro post...
Qua ti ho dato contro... perché hai fatto il binomio lavoro scrauso...scarsa istruzione...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Male, dovevi sceglierlo in base al reddito o eventualmente il patrimonio. Lo hai cornificato difatti perche insoddisfatta della tua vita.


Grrrrrrrrrgrrrrrr...
Sempre il solito estremista acido!
Buon giorno cmq!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava....
> È ovvio che se fai l operaio con orario fisso avrai sicuramente meno tempo e meno risorse per tradire...
> Ma decidere di sposare uno benestante...per poi avere tempo "per i miei spazi" ...mi sembra semplicemente un pochino azzardato
> Quando la mia nonna paterna mi suggeriva di sposarmi uno ricco ...alludeva a quello?
> ...


Ho un'amica che ha sposato un professionista, proprio per il buon partito. 
Lei mai lavorato, dopo 20 anni di questa zecca ip marito la lascia. 
E niente lei fa la signora, casa vacanze, carta di credito coperta. No n ha problemi. I conti tornano sempre. 
Lei ancora oggi non lavora


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ormai netturbini con la terza media sono rimasti pochini.
> Non è detto che una persona con un'ottima posizione economica abbia anche quella culturale.
> Molti sopravvivono grazie al nome dei genitori, ma sono zucche vuote,  vedi Gianluca Vacchi


Potrei citarti i calciatori di serie A. Altro che Vacchi!


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grrrrrrrrrgrrrrrr...
> Sempre il solito estremista acido!
> Buon giorno cmq!


oh, sei stata te a sceglierlo povero ed a fargli le corna neh, mica io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Potrei citarti i calciatori di serie A. Altro che Vacchi!


Ma quelli comprano i diplomi, culturalmente riconosciuti


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha sposato un professionista, proprio per il buon partito.
> Lei mai lavorato, dopo 20 anni di questa zecca ip marito la lascia.
> E niente lei fa la signora, casa vacanze, carta di credito coperta. No n ha problemi. I conti tornano sempre.
> Lei ancora oggi non lavora


Se si spostava con un operaio avrebbe avuto lo stesso tenore prima e dopo?
Il calcolo, che non appartiene solo al genere femminile, ma anche a quello maschile. Per le donne spesso si manifesta in questa maniera! Spero di non essere bollato più come sessista!


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sei sessista...ma peggio...
> Hai fatto subito l abbinamento ad un lavoro "basico" con la mancanza di istruzione....
> Non è sempre così sai?


Non solo... lui stesso ha scritto questa perla


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Penso che le ragioni siano più ampie, e non sia un discorso solo economico.
> Un imprenditore/imprenditrice, o un professionista (uomo o donna) avranno sicuramente qualcosa di più di un netturbino (con rispetto parlando, dato che comunque mantengono le nostre strade pulite). Quel qualcosa in più dipende appunto dallo Stile di vita, dalla cultura, dalle conoscenze, dalle esperienze, sicuramente più esaltanti di quelle *che a potuto fare un netturbino con la terza media. *Quindi il fascino di queste persone (uomini o donne che siano) è riconducibile non solo alla sfera economica, ma anche a quella personale.


Quindi...


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha sposato un professionista, proprio per il buon partito.
> Lei mai lavorato, dopo 20 anni di questa zecca ip marito la lascia.
> E niente lei fa la signora, casa vacanze, carta di credito coperta. No n ha problemi. I conti tornano sempre.
> Lei ancora oggi non lavora


Chiama stupida.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Se si spostava con un operaio avrebbe avuto lo stesso tenore prima e dopo?
> Il calcolo, che non appartiene solo al genere femminile, ma anche a quello maschile. Per le donne spesso si manifesta in questa maniera! Spero di non essere bollato più come sessista!


Preciso, lei si è sposata tardi fino a, quando non ha trovato il pollo. 
Mica si sarebbe sposata, sarebbe rimasta in casa coi genitori, scherzi! 
Donne ne conosco di più. 
Uomini uno solo, e manco bello e pure rincoglionito.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è altro che un comportamento, che è guidato da un modo di pensare. Quel modo di pensare si riflette in mille aspetti della vita, e quindi anche nella sfera relazionale intima (volutamente non ho evitato di dire sentimentale). Ho voluto citare anche esempi maschili, proprio per uscire dal discorso sessista, che spesso offusca il giudizio.
> Vediamo se riesco a tirare su qualche esempio.
> Nell'ambito libero professionale *mediamente* gli uomini guadagnano più delle donne (dato assodato). Però è una media! Infatti nell'insieme ci sono poche donne che guadagnano più di molti uomini. Ora, accade che queste donne spesso sacrificano la propria vita personale e familiare per dedicarsi alla carriera. *Ma non vale lo stesso per un uomo? *Cioè, si potrebbe affermare che gli uomini che guadagnano più delle donne dedicano più tempo al lavoro, e meno alla famiglia, come accade per quelle poche donne che guadagnano più delle media degli uomini. Ora che la nostra società abbia determinati equilibri sono perfettamente d'accordo! Ma sono appunto equilibri che derivano da scelte.
> CI TENGO ANCORA A PRECISARE CHE: NON STO DICENDO CHE RAGIONANO TUTTI COSI' QUINDI POTRESTI NON RITROVARTI NELLA DESCRIZIONE.
> P.S quando ero un pò più giovane ho subito mobbing da una mia superiore donna, che mi aveva preso sulle scatole. Ora sono certo che tu non hai mai fatto mobbing a lavoro, ma son anche certo che non sono l'unico uomo ad averlo subito!


Il tuo errore di ragionamento è di ricondurre tutto a scelte, anche quando, nella maggior parte dei casi scelta non c’è.
L'organizzazione della società è complessa e i fattori che la determinano sono molteplici. Modificare la società è molto difficile anche per le organizzazioni politiche e di opinione, pensare che il singolo abbia il potere di agire liberamente a proprio vantaggio è come pensare che un naufrago stia agendo a proprio vantaggio aggrappandosi a un salvagente. 
Comunque non mi è chiaro dove vuoi arrivare con queste riflessioni. 
Vuoi che si concordi sul fatto che esistano persone calcolatrici? Lo sappiamo dalle elementari quando abbiamo individuato “la cocca della maestra“ che pensava di ottenere vantaggi regalando disegni di cuoricini. E allora? 
Insisti con l’idea che le traditrici (poi corretto in traditori) siano tali per natura e scelgano il partner in base al tempo libero per tradire?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chiama stupida.


No non lo è, io non sono riuscita a fare una scelta simile, eppure ho avuto una gran bella occasione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha sposato un professionista, proprio per il buon partito.
> Lei mai lavorato, dopo 20 anni di questa zecca ip marito la lascia.
> E niente lei fa la signora, casa vacanze, carta di credito coperta. No n ha problemi. I conti tornano sempre.
> Lei ancora oggi non lavora


Che vita vuota....


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non lo è, io non sono riuscita a fare una scelta simile, eppure ho avuto una gran bella occasione


Al momento ci si fanno delle remore morali, etiche, paranoie inutili. Col senno si poi, qualcuno ci rimugina su. Un po invidio quelle persone che il senno di poi lo hanno prima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che vita vuota....


Non per lei, è sempre presa! Manicure, massaggio parrucchiere shopping restyling della casa, nuove decorazioni. 
Si alza alle 14 e va a letto alle 3 del mattino. 
Selfie a gogo. 
Si stanca!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha sposato un professionista, proprio per il buon partito.
> Lei mai lavorato, dopo 20 anni di questa zecca ip marito la lascia.
> E niente lei fa la signora, casa vacanze, carta di credito coperta. No n ha problemi. I conti tornano sempre.
> Lei ancora oggi non lavora


Questa è una tua lettura che deriva dal fatto che TU ritieni il lavoro una fatica e “fare la signora“ una condizione auspicabile. 
Se a lei il marito non piaceva, si è prostituita, se le piaceva, la buona posizione economica era secondaria e ha sofferto come tutte per l’abbandono.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non per lei, è sempre presa! Manicure, massaggio parrucchiere shopping restyling della casa, nuove decorazioni.
> Si alza alle 14 e va a letto alle 3 del mattino.
> Selfie a gogo.
> Si stanca!!!



Il nulla....

La spedirei in tessitura...altro che!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al momento ci si fanno delle remore morali, etiche, paranoie inutili. Col senno si poi, qualcuno ci rimugina su. Un po invidio quelle persone che il senno di poi lo hanno prima.


Essere calcolatori, mi sposo uno che mi fa stare bene, poi se proprio non mi adatto mi faccio l'amante. 
A quella mia amica li ha anche avuto, e lui l'aveva perdonata


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non per lei, è sempre presa! Manicure, massaggio parrucchiere shopping restyling della casa, nuove decorazioni.
> Si alza alle 14 e va a letto alle 3 del mattino.
> Selfie a gogo.
> Si stanca!!!


Esattamente quello che ho scritto in un post precedente, lo ri-quoto


Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> *Quindi se proprio devi sposarti meglio uno che possa garantirti degli agi. Avrai più tempo libero per dedicarti ai tuoi hobbies, e farlo nella maniera migliore. Quindi: macchina, shopping, palestra ristoranti, telefoni, colf, ecc... Se ti prendi un operaio, finisce che devi lavorare anche te, e quindi meno tempo libero, meno denaro, più stanchezza, più stress, più problemi*


E come scrivi tu... altrimenti non si sarebbe sposata!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Essere calcolatori, mi sposo uno che mi fa stare bene, poi se proprio non mi adatto mi faccio l'amante.
> A quella mia amica li ha anche avuto, e lui l'aveva perdonata


Eviterei di usare “amica”.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua lettura che deriva dal fatto che TU ritieni il lavoro una fatica e “fare la signora“ una condizione auspicabile.
> Se a lei il marito non piaceva, si è prostituita, se le piaceva, la buona posizione economica era secondaria e ha sofferto come tutte per l’abbandono.


Ha sofferto per l'abbandono perché dava per scontato che il matrimonio era x sempre. Ma lei con i suoi eccessi hs provocato la rottura. 
Prostituirsi? Una volta le famiglie accasavano le figlie con buoni partiti, non mi pare prostituzione


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Essere calcolatori, mi sposo uno che mi fa stare bene, poi se proprio non mi adatto mi faccio l'amante.
> A quella mia amica li ha anche avuto, e lui l'aveva perdonata


pensa te che brava che è stata. Dovrebbe tenere dei corsi.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua lettura che deriva dal fatto che TU ritieni il lavoro una fatica e “fare la signora“ una condizione auspicabile.
> Se a lei il marito non piaceva, si è prostituita, se le piaceva, la buona posizione economica era secondaria e ha sofferto come tutte per l’abbandono.


@Brunetta non si sta parla di come noi ci comportiamo nello specifico, ma del fatto che esistano persone così! Su questo forum finiscono storie di questo tipo raccontate dagli utenti!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che ho scritto in un post precedente, lo ri-quoto
> 
> E come scrivi tu... altrimenti non si sarebbe sposata!


Ci sono, è inutile negarlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> pensa te che brava che è stata. Dovrebbe tenere dei corsi.


E ma l'età è canaglia, lei mica lo ha considerato


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eviterei di usare “amica”.


Lo era, ma il modo di vedere le cose ci ha allontanato


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ha sofferto per l'abbandono perché dava per scontato che il matrimonio era x sempre. Ma lei con i suoi eccessi hs provocato la rottura.
> Prostituirsi? Una volta le famiglie accasavano le figlie con buoni partiti, non mi pare prostituzione


Certo che è prostituzione. Anche se riguardava anche le famiglie reali. Era considerare le figlie come merce di scambio.


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che pena.


C'est la vie...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @Brunetta non si sta parla di come noi ci comportiamo nello specifico, ma del fatto che esistano persone così! Su questo forum finiscono storie di questo tipo raccontate dagli utenti!


Quindi tu credi al tradimento premeditato. Solo per le donne?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è prostituzione. Anche se riguardava anche le famiglie reali. Era considerare le figlie come merce di scambio.


Era visto come garantire sicurezza, oggi la definiamo prostituzione. 
Era privare di una libera scelta


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo errore di ragionamento è di ricondurre tutto a scelte, anche quando, nella maggior parte dei casi scelta non c’è.


Se non ho lavoro e da mangiare devo fare una scelta. C'è magari chi va a la caritas, chi si inventa un lavoro per tirare a campare, chi ruba, chi spaccia... Non sono scelte queste? Sono diverse tra loro perché dipendono dal sentire della persona che le fa!
Dinanzi alle sfide che la società ci pone ognuno di noi fa le proprie scelte! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi che si concordi sul fatto che esistano persone calcolatrici? Lo sappiamo dalle elementari quando abbiamo individuato “la cocca della maestra“ che pensava di ottenere vantaggi regalando disegni di cuoricini. E allora?


Lo sappiamo dalle elementari, è vero, però spesso ci dimentichiamo di saperlo, e caschiamo dalle nuvole quando incontriamo o sentiamo di persone così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi al tradimento premeditato. Solo per le donne?


Questo anche no, ho conosciuto uomini non ricchi ma molto attraenti che si sono sposati donne non belle e fragili che hanno conrnificato dal primo giorno


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Se non ho lavoro e da mangiare devo fare una scelta. C'è magari chi va a la caritas, chi si inventa un lavoro per tirare a campare, chi ruba, chi spaccia... Non sono scelte queste? Sono diverse tra loro perché dipendono dal sentire della persona che le fa!
> Dinanzi alle sfide che la società ci pone ognuno di noi fa le proprie scelte!
> 
> 
> ...


Sei sicuro di avere 48 anni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di avere 48 anni?


Non ha detto di avere 48 anni....
È più piccolo di me...
Non so di quanto però


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di avere 48 anni?


È @Jak che ha detto di avere 48 anni e che lava e stira in casa...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo anche no, ho conosciuto uomini non ricchi ma molto attraenti che si sono sposati donne non belle e fragili che hanno conrnificato dal primo giorno


Non lo avevo chiesto a te.
Cosa succede nelle relazioni lo sappiamo: di tutto.
Ma qui @Nonècomecredi teorizzava un piano finalizzato al tradimento.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo avevo chiesto a te.
> Cosa succede nelle relazioni lo sappiamo: di tutto.
> Ma qui @Nonècomecredi teorizzava un piano finalizzato al tradimento.


Da decidere ancora prima di essere sposati


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di avere 48 anni?


Conta l'età mentale


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ha detto di avere 48 anni....
> È più piccolo di me...
> Non so di quanto però





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È @Jak che ha detto di avere 48 anni e che lava e stira in casa...


Ecco mi sono confusa.
A me sembra un liceale che sta cercando presuntuosamente di elaborare una teoria onnicomprensiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo avevo chiesto a te.
> Cosa succede nelle relazioni lo sappiamo: di tutto.
> Ma qui @Nonècomecredi teorizzava un piano finalizzato al tradimento.


Va bene rispondo a lui quando interviene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi sono confusa.
> A me sembra un liceale che sta cercando presuntuosamente di elaborare una teoria onnicomprensiva


Io ho preso appunti a sto giro


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi al tradimento premeditato. Solo per le donne?


Nooooooo @Brunetta !!! Continui a buttarla sul genere!!! In questo 3d si parla di una donna, per questo il discorso generico è declinato al femminile.
Esempio di cosa spesso accade a parti inverse.
Un uomo, magari con disponibilità economiche, vuole accasarsi, perché vuole un porto sicuro quando torna a casa, magari una donna che si occupi della famiglia, e che sia una persona stabile e moralmente corretta! (La donna però deve anche avere delle insicurezze e dei bisogni, magari se viene da una famiglia non benestante e rigida "incastra" meglio con lui.  Ecco che si cerca una donna così, perché soddisfa i suoi bisogni "familiari" ma allo stesso tempo lui rappresenta una conquista per lei (data la sua situazione). Ma sono solo i suoi bisogni (dell'uomo) ad essere al primo posto. Soddisfare i bisogni di lei è una cosa funzionale ai suoi obbiettivi per questo si impegna. Quest'uomo però non vuole privarsi di altre cose, quindi viaggi, cene con amici, hobbies, magari frequentazioni con altre donne che gli danno emozioni, proprio perché sono l'opposto del porto sicuro della donna che si è sposato. Magari quando è a casa fa il bravo maritino, tutto premuroso, l'accontenta, le fa regali. Tenerla a casa e darle sicurezze *anche* economiche, servirà a creare dipendenza, e legarla a se. Ma questo non significa che poi non andrà con altre! Magari lei vedendolo così  premuroso non sospetterà mai. Nel caso in cui venga il bravo maritino venga beccato avrà più strade da percorrere per mantenere lo status quo! Con le buone, raccontando la storia è stata una sbandata, una cosa da poco, io amo solo te, eravamo in crisi... La tipa che si è scelta sarà propensa a riflettere, proprio perché coscienziosa ed equilibrata, con i valori familiari. Se poi proprio non abbocca (magari dopo diversi tradimenti o anche dopo periodi prolungati di freddezza dell'uomo, non ci sono solo i tradimenti), può giocarsi la carta "economica". Se mi lasci devi iniziare a lavorare, trovare un lavoro è difficile, perderai i benefici che avevi con me, la gente ti vedrà in maniera diversa, non riuscirai a rifarti una vita ecc... Sono cose che su una persona fragile (ripeto uomo o donna che sia) spesso attaccano, unità all'illusione che magari sia stata solo una sbandata, o semplicemente un aspetto caratteriale (cioè essere freddi e non riuscire a manifestare i sentimenti).
Sono dinamiche relazionali, che dipendono dal tipo di persona, dalle sue credenze che poi sfociano in comportamenti!
Spero che l'esempio al maschile ti porti a non soffermarti sul sessismo. Ripeto, la declinazione al femminile era dovuta all'argomento del post. Come vedi certe dinamiche tossiche si manifestano differentemente tra uomini e donne. Del resto prima di essere uomini e donne siamo persone. Se uno è marcio lo è indipendentemente dal genere di appartenenza


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Nooooooo @Brunetta !!! Continui a buttarla sul genere!!! In questo 3d si parla di una donna, per questo il discorso generico è declinato al femminile.
> Esempio di cosa spesso accade a parti inverse.
> Un uomo, magari con disponibilità economiche, vuole accasarsi, perché vuole un porto sicuro quando torna a casa, magari una donna che si occupi della famiglia, e che sia una persona stabile e moralmente corretta! (La donna però deve anche avere delle insicurezze e dei bisogni, magari se viene da una famiglia non benestante e rigida "incastra" meglio con lui.  Ecco che si cerca una donna così, perché soddisfa i suoi bisogni "familiari" ma allo stesso tempo lui rappresenta una conquista per lei (data la sua situazione). Ma sono solo i suoi bisogni (dell'uomo) ad essere al primo posto. Soddisfare i bisogni di lei è una cosa funzionale ai suoi obbiettivi per questo si impegna. Quest'uomo però non vuole privarsi di altre cose, quindi viaggi, cene con amici, hobbies, magari frequentazioni con altre donne che le danno emozioni, proprio perché sono l'opposto del porto sicuro della donna che si è sposato. Magari quando è a casa fa il bravo maritino, tutto premuroso, l'accontenta, le fa regali. Tenerla a casa e darle sicurezze *anche* economiche, servirà a creare dipendenza, e legarla a se. Ma questo non significa che poi non andrà con altre! Magari lei vedendolo così  premuroso non sospetterà mai. Nel caso in cui venga il bravo maritino venga beccato avrà più strade da percorrere per mantenere lo status quo! Con le buone, raccontando la storia è stata una sbandata, una cosa da poco, io amo solo te, eravamo in crisi... La tipa che si è scelta sarà propensa a riflettere, proprio perché coscienziosa ed equilibrata, con i valori familiari. Se poi proprio non abbocca (magari dopo diversi tradimenti o anche dopo periodi prolungati di freddezza dell'uomo, non ci sono solo i tradimenti), può giocarsi la carta "economica". Se mi lasci devi iniziare a lavorare, trovare un lavoro è difficile, perderai i benefici che avevi con me, la gente ti vedrà in maniera diversa, non riuscirai a rifarti una vita ecc... Sono cose che su una persona fragile (ripeto uomo o donna che sia) spesso attaccano, unità all'illusione che magari sia stata solo una sbandata, o semplicemente un aspetto caratteriale (cioè essere freddi e non riuscire a manifestare i sentimenti).
> Sono dinamiche relazionali, che dipendono dal tipo di persona, dalle sue credenze che poi sfociano in comportamenti!
> Spero che l'esempio al maschile ti porti a non soffermarti sul sessismo. Ripeto, la declinazione al femminile era dovuta all'argomento del post. Come vedi certe dinamiche tossiche si manifestano differentemente tra uomini e donne. Del resto prima di essere uomini e donne siamo persone. Se uno è marcio lo è indipendentemente dal genere di appartenenza


Ma sai che non ho conosciuto una donna dagli anni settanta in poi che non lavorasse?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di avere 48 anni?


Non ho mai detto di avere 48 anni. Ne ho meno! 
Comunque questo è uno spazio di confronto! 
Quello che dico sono cose semplici, *però quando ce le ritroviamo davanti stentiamo a credere che sia così*. Allora una donna che si comporta nel modo in cui ha scritto @Ginevra65 diciamo "*No non è possibile, sarebbe un ragionamento sessista dire che si è comportata così"* Esattamente quello che stai facendo tu in questo post.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ho conosciuto una donna dagli anni settanta in poi che non lavorasse?


Io ne conosco eccome ..
Lo trovo assurdo...ma ne conosco...e non hanno 130 anni...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ho conosciuto una donna dagli anni settanta in poi che non lavorasse?


Conosco donne che fanno due lavori! Che significa? Che tutte le donne fanno due lavori? Vabbè...


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo attiene ad altre cose. Innanzitutto al valore che viene attribuito al denaro, confondendo il possesso di cose con la felicità. Una società che non solo retribuisce maggiormente gli uomini, anche a parità di lavoro, ma che offre comunque maggiori opportunità di carriera ai maschi, sia direttamente, considerandoli più affidabili, sia rendendo più difficile la disponibilità delle donne, lasciando ancora a loro il carico della cura dei figli.
> In queste condizioni si educano le donne a considerare di essere sedute sulla propria fortuna o possibilità di avanzamento sociale.


Questo è un altro aspetto e sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

Io mi riferisco come detto a determinati meccanismi di scelta che per noi sono inconsci ma dettati dall'evoluzione e che  rapidamente si sono adattati alla nostra società attuale.

Come per gli animali, la nostra specie prevede un meccanismo di selezione, attraverso il quale si sceglie un partner che abbia determinate caratteristiche genetiche che vorremmo siano trasmesse alla prole e che possa provvedere ai bisogni di essa. 

La maggior parte di noi maschi è attratta da tette e culi procaci perché per il nostro inconscio sono sinonimo di fertilità. 
Un fisico maschile gracile, minuto, smunto non è oggetto di desiderio da parte della maggior parte delle donne (non parlo proprio del fisico palestrato, a molte quasi avverso). 

La società è cambiata, non cacciamo più nelle foreste... In cosa credi che si siano indirizzati i nostri inconsci criteri di valutazione? Non puoi eliminare l'istinto, neanche nella società più giusta e paritaria. 

Ripeto, questo in funzione di una scelta del partner per la futura prole. È sessista dire che un fancazzista, rispetto ad uno che lavoria, attiri meno una donna che cerca una relazione stabile e vuole mettere su famiglia?

Non consiglieresti ad una tua eventuale figlia che ovviamente prima deve imparare a realizzare se stessa così se vuole essere mamma può tirare su i figli e farsi i cavoli suoi senza dipendere da nessuno...ma che se proprio i figli vuole crescerli con un partner... Beh...se ti piacciono entrambi, figlia mia, non è meglio Marco che va all'università che Paolo che sta fuori al bar ad ammazzarsi di campari tutto il giorno? È un consiglio sessista questo?

Mai mi permetterei di indirizzare mia figlia verso l'imprenditore e non l'operaio... Questo è lo schifo a cui ti riferisci tu...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di avere 48 anni


Le avevo già risposto io


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Questo è un altro aspetto e sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Io mi riferisco come detto a determinati meccanismi di scelta che per noi sono inconsci ma dettati dall'evoluzione e che  rapidamente si sono adattati alla nostra società attuale.
> 
> ...


Dovresti mettere in grassetto inconscio altrimenti potresti essere tacciato di maschilismo e superficialità


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ha detto di avere 48 anni....
> È più piccolo di me...
> Non so di quanto però


Scommetto che vuoi saperlo! Ci stai girando troppo intorno!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Questo è un altro aspetto e sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Io mi riferisco come detto a determinati meccanismi di scelta che per noi sono inconsci ma dettati dall'evoluzione e che  rapidamente si sono adattati alla nostra società attuale.
> 
> ...


A parte che i figli non si indirizzano certo al momento della scelta, ma con l’educazione che hai dato per tutta la loro crescita e che poi li porta a scegliere in base ai valori introiettati. 
Mai ho considerato il denaro un valore. E si vede


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che i figli non si indirizzano certo al momento della scelta, ma con l’educazione che hai dato per tutta la loro crescita e che poi li porta a scegliere in base ai valori introiettati.
> Mai ho considerato il denaro un valore. E si vede


Ci sono persone che non hanno valori, e quindi non avendo valori non possono considerare il denaro come valore! Però lo considerano come opportunità!
Come scrivevano sopra, meglio piangere alle Maldive che non sotto un ponte qualunque! Non è un valore ma un'oppotunità!


----------



## Vera (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Dovresti mettere in grassetto inconscio altrimenti potresti essere tacciato di maschilismo e superficialità


Perché essere considerato maschilista e superficiale ti tocca così tanto?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché essere considerato maschilista e superficiale ti tocca così tanto?


Non credo di essere considerato maschilista e superficiale


----------



## Vera (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non credo di essere considerato maschilista e superficiale


Perché essere tacciato di essere maschilista e superficiale ti tocca così tanto?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che non hanno valori, e quindi non avendo valori non possono considerare il denaro come valore! Però lo considerano come opportunità!
> Come scrivevano sopra, meglio piangere alle Maldive che non sotto un ponte qualunque! Non è un valore ma un'oppotunità!


I valori o disvalori (dipende dai ...valori) li hanno tutti, anche se non ne hanno consapevolezza.
La società storicamente ne ha proposti o imposti diversi.
Attualmente i soldi e la visibilità sociale sono i più sollecitati.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Scommetto che vuoi saperlo! Ci stai girando troppo intorno!


Esattamente...
Ma già che ci sei ...dicci anche di dove sei


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché essere tacciato di essere maschilista e superficiale ti tocca così tanto?


Perché se lo facessero non corrisponderebbe al vero. Sarebbe un'accusa superficiale! Nel post quotato, si esprimono concetti condivisibili. L'errore comune quando si criticano questi post è che si pensa che esista una sola realtà quella che dipingiamo noi. Io guardo le tette, ma se mi chiedi: cosa ti piace così tanto delle tette? Ti direi la forma e la consistenza. Se mi chiedessi di nuovo:  perché la forma e la consistenza?  Ecco quello è l'inconscio e non la superficialità.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Ma già che ci sei ...dicci anche di dove sei


Non sono toscano!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non sono toscano!


non hai semplicemente risposto alle 2 domande...non ti ho chiesto quale non è la tua regione


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> non hai semplicemente risposto alle 2 domande...non ti ho chiesto quale non è la tua regione


Ti ho accontentata!


----------



## omicron (17 Settembre 2022)

Me lo fate un sunto?


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2022)

moriremo tutti.  presto


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo avevo chiesto a te.
> Cosa succede nelle relazioni lo sappiamo: di tutto.
> Ma qui @Nonècomecredi teorizzava un piano finalizzato al tradimento.


con pagamento in comode rate trentennali?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> con pagamento in comode rate trentennali?


Boh chiedilo a lui.


----------



## omicron (17 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> moriremo tutti.  presto


Speriamo
Almeno ci cavano dal patire


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che i figli non si indirizzano certo al momento della scelta, ma con l’educazione che hai dato per tutta la loro crescita e che poi li porta a scegliere in base ai valori introiettati.
> Mai ho considerato il denaro un valore. E si vede


Mai scritto questo.
Il denaro non è un valore, è un mezzo...e fa comodo quando c'è e sono grandi rotture di palle quando manca.
Però come ho già scritto, concordo con te. Anzi, credo che considerare i soldi un valore sia una delle cause principali dei mali che affliggono la nostra società.

*I soldi ti fanno ricco, non ti fanno signore* _(proverbio napoletano)_


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ne conosco eccome ..
> Lo trovo assurdo...ma ne conosco...e non hanno 130 anni...


Anche io e 8 anni fa quando è rimasta incinta e lui l'ha sposata, si è licenziata , il marito ovviamente non era d'accordo. 
Sta di fatto che non ha più voluto lavorare


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Scommetto che vuoi saperlo! Ci stai girando troppo intorno!


E diglielo così si mette l'anima in pace.


----------



## ionio36 (17 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non avrei sicuramente le palle per dirglielo di persona.
> Per il resto, lui ha sicuramente i mezzi (economici) per capire ESATTAMENTE cosa fa la moglie.


Ma se non hai le palle per dirglielo, cosa ti aspetti da queste risposte?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma se non hai le palle per dirglielo, cosa ti aspetti da queste risposte?


Il problema NON è quello di avere le palle o meno.
Il problema magari è chiedersi (e chiedere qui) se è OPPORTUNO o meno.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Quest'estate eravamo su una golf car in un villaggio turistico.
Io e il mio amico (il 'protagonista' di questo post) davanti ; tre ragazzini schiamazzanti al centro e le signore dietro.
Ad un certo punto, nel chiacchiericcio generale, uno dei tre ragazzini grida : 'un topo !', indicando un cespuglio alla nostra destra.
Urla, risate, passiamo oltre (e non capiamo se il topo c'era davvero o se l'era inventato).
Il mio amico si gira verso di me e a bassa voce mi dice : " il topo non so se c'era, sicuramente c'abbiamo due zoccole dietro".
Sublime.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema NON è quello di avere le palle o meno.
> Il problema magari è chiedersi (e chiedere qui) se è OPPORTUNO o meno.


Come si fa a dare un simile Consiglio. 
Sei tu che ci vivi dentro. Ti sta bene così, vuoi attendere, non ne puoi più e vuoi troncare. 
Alla fine in cuore tuo hai già deciso da fuori è facile dare consigli


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come si fa a dare un simile Consiglio.
> Sei tu che ci vivi dentro. Ti sta bene così, vuoi attendere, non ne puoi più e vuoi troncare.
> Alla fine in cuore tuo hai già deciso da fuori è facile dare consigli


Forse non hai letto il post iniziale ..la questione non riguarda(va) me ma un caro amico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto il post iniziale ..la questione non riguarda(va) me ma un caro amico.


Ma quella del 2019? Lo stesso tizio?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu ti fidi della tua compagna ?
> È la stessa che ti ha tradito.
> E poi... non hai mai pensato che fosse invidiosa della signora in questione ?


Per alcune cose mi fido, per altre no.
Probabilmente lo è (invidiosa), e comunque la storia di cui mi ha parlato ha avuto nel tempo ulteriori conferme da altri fattori, non persone (insomma, è altamente probabile che fosse tutto vero).


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma quella del 2019? Lo stesso tizio?


Si.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.


Stiamo parlando di sospetti/ certezze che durano da 3 anni, della moglie del tuo amico, giusto.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di sospetti/ certezze che durano da 3 anni, della moglie del tuo amico, giusto.


I sospetti sono stati confermati da alcuni 'fatti', e comunque pare che la signora abbia chiuso quella storia da molto tempo per riaprirne un'altra.


----------



## MariLea (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest'estate eravamo su una golf car in un villaggio turistico.
> Io e il mio amico (il 'protagonista' di questo post) davanti ; tre ragazzini schiamazzanti al centro e le signore dietro.
> Ad un certo punto, nel chiacchiericcio generale, uno dei tre ragazzini grida : 'un topo !', indicando un cespuglio alla nostra destra.
> Urla, risate, passiamo oltre (e non capiamo se il topo c'era davvero o se l'era inventato).
> ...


Forse sua moglie gli ha detto qualcosa della tua... ed ha avuto anche lui il dilemma...?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest'estate eravamo su una golf car in un villaggio turistico.
> Io e il mio amico (il 'protagonista' di questo post) davanti ; tre ragazzini schiamazzanti al centro e le signore dietro.
> Ad un certo punto, nel chiacchiericcio generale, uno dei tre ragazzini grida : 'un topo !', indicando un cespuglio alla nostra destra.
> Urla, risate, passiamo oltre (e non capiamo se il topo c'era davvero o se l'era inventato).
> ...


Spiritosissimi 
E se avessero sentito i ragazzini?
Definire zoccole delle donne è già orribile, le mogli inaccettabile, le madri dei propri figli vomitevole.


----------



## ologramma (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest'estate eravamo su una golf car in un villaggio turistico.
> Io e il mio amico (il 'protagonista' di questo post) davanti ; tre ragazzini schiamazzanti al centro e le signore dietro.
> Ad un certo punto, nel chiacchiericcio generale, uno dei tre ragazzini grida : 'un topo !', indicando un cespuglio alla nostra destra.
> Urla, risate, passiamo oltre (e non capiamo se il topo c'era davvero o se l'era inventato).
> ...


gentile il tuo amico più che sublime


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiritosissimi
> E se avessero sentito i ragazzini?
> Definire zoccole delle donne è già orribile, le mogli inaccettabile, le madri dei propri figli vomitevole.


Brunè, facciamocela una risata ogni tanto....e poi oh, la definizione per certi versi non è poi lontana dal vero. Pane al pane.

P.S. : i ragazzini NON hanno sentito.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Forse sua moglie gli ha detto qualcosa della tua... ed ha avuto anche lui il dilemma...?


I nostri amici sanno i fatti nostri, intendo quelli del 2014, perché la mia scoperta avvenne a casa loro e notarono del trambusto...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunè, facciamocela una risata ogni tanto....e poi oh, la definizione per certi versi non è poi lontana dal vero. Pane al pane.
> 
> P.S. : i ragazzini NON hanno sentito.


Boh a te piace essere definito in modo offensivo dalla tua compagna con complicità con un'altra donna?
Può essere maiale, fallito, imbecille, a tua scelta.
Non credo proprio che essere offesi dalla persona con cui abbiamo fatto figli sia accettabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a te piace essere definito in modo offensivo dalla tua compagna con complicità con un'altra donna?
> Può essere maiale, fallito, imbecille, a tua scelta.
> Non credo proprio che essere offesi dalla persona con cui abbiamo fatto figli sia accettabile.


Non escludo che l'abbia fatto, e comunque la parola è nata da una situazione ridicola dove ci si deve immaginare il contesto e l'intento scherzoso con il quale è stato detto.
Per il resto, io vengo puntualmente offeso (non pubblicamente).


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non escludo che l'abbia fatto, e comunque la parola è nata da una situazione ridicola dove ci si deve immaginare il contesto e l'intento scherzoso con il quale è stato detto.
> Per il resto, io vengo puntualmente offeso (non pubblicamente).


Io non sono evidentemente scherzosa nello stesso modo.
Ti piace essere insultato. Il vostro insultare scherzosamente aveva la funzione di depotenziare il tradimento?
Voglio dire: pensarvi “cornuti” è meno fastidioso se sono loro zoccole?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono evidentemente scherzosa nello stesso modo.
> Ti piace essere insultato. Il vostro insultare scherzosamente aveva la funzione di depotenziare il tradimento?
> Voglio dire: pensarvi “cornuti” è meno fastidioso se sono loro zoccole?


Ma non lo so, non darei tutti questi significati ad una battuta spontanea (con un fondo di verità)...peraltro, sempre tra il serio e il faceto, ad agosto mia moglie nell'illustrare certe sue qualità ha ammesso di 'essere un po' zoccola'..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, non darei tutti questi significati ad una battuta spontanea (con un fondo di verità)...peraltro, sempre tra il serio e il faceto, ad agosto mia moglie nell'illustrare certe sue qualità ha ammesso di 'essere un po' zoccola'..


Contenti voi...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Contenti voi...


...nel senso che ha ammesso (ripeto, si stava parlando scherzosamente) di essere una a cui piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè ANCHE in un certo modo (è implicita la consapevolezza da parte sua di essere parecchio egocentrica).


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...nel senso che ha ammesso (ripeto, si stava parlando scherzosamente) di essere una a cui piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè ANCHE in un certo modo (è implicita la consapevolezza da parte sua di essere parecchio egocentrica).


Capisco. Io do un peso diverso alle parole.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...nel senso che ha ammesso (ripeto, si stava parlando scherzosamente) di essere una a cui piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè ANCHE in un certo modo (è implicita la consapevolezza da parte sua di essere parecchio egocentrica).


Scusa se chiedo, ma in che modo piace attirare le attenzioni? E generalmente si spinge anche oltre?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Scusa se chiedo, ma in che modo piace attirare le attenzioni? E generalmente si spinge anche oltre?


Diciamo che è egocentrica e le piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè. 
Si è spinta anche oltre (se leggi le mie storie)


----------



## ologramma (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che è egocentrica e le piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè.
> Si è spinta anche oltre (se leggi le mie storie)


te l'ho scritto di là vi siete fatti male e quindi non so se risolvi  nella tua coppia troppe divagazioni vi siete presi prima ed ora altre  , ma si può vivere così ? Sempre paura che lei  salti di nuovo il fosso  che come dice il proverbio :non c'è due senza tre


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> I nostri amici sanno i fatti nostri, intendo quelli del 2014, perché la mia scoperta avvenne a casa loro e notarono del trambusto...


Hai postato questa storia? Ho letto solo i tuoi post in questo 3d, riguardanti il tuo amico


----------



## Tachidoz (19 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiritosissimi
> E se avessero sentito i ragazzini?
> Definire zoccole delle donne è già orribile, le mogli inaccettabile, le madri dei propri figli vomitevole.


La madre dei miei figli potrebbe essere benissimo una zoccola senza essere per questo una cattiva madre. Sono due aspetti distinti e separati che non s'inficiano l'uno con l'altro. Inoltre il termine è offensivo quando è gratuito, in questo caso non ho elementi a sufficienza per giudicare.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> La madre dei miei figli potrebbe essere benissimo una zoccola senza essere per questo una cattiva madre. Sono due aspetti distinti e separati che non s'inficiano l'uno con l'altro. Inoltre il termine è offensivo quando è gratuito, in questo caso non ho elementi a sufficienza per giudicare.


Vabbè ha detto che la moglie ha tradito. Una sposata che va con altri può essere considerata zoccola. Un pò come quando un uomo tradisce ed è considerato stronzo. Non si tratta di sessismo, ma di parità di condizioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Vabbè ha detto che la moglie ha tradito. Una sposata che va con altri può essere considerata zoccola. Un pò come quando un uomo tradisce ed è considerato stronzo. Non si tratta di sessismo, ma di parità di condizioni.


Tu mi cadi però sempre sui generalismi...
Una che va con altri potrebbe essere semplicemente una a cui piace...trombare...non sempre lo stesso uomo 
Siamo umani...non santi...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu mi cadi però sempre sui generalismi...
> Una che va con altri potrebbe essere semplicemente una a cui piace...trombare...non sempre lo stesso uomo
> Siamo umani...non santi...


Lo stesso per un uomo, se piace trombare in giro, non è detto che sia stronzo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Lo stesso per un uomo, se piace trombare in giro, non è detto che sia stronzo


Se non racconta fregnacce... altrimenti è stronzo


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se non racconta fregnacce... altrimenti è stronzo


No no, non le racconta! Il problema è proprio questo, è che non riesce a mentire e quindi dice sempre la verità!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (19 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che è egocentrica e le piace attirare le attenzioni su di sè.
> Si è spinta anche oltre (se leggi le mie storie)


Direi che è civettuola, quindi le occasioni le capitano. Tra tante occasioni prima o poi si cede!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> No no, non le racconta! Il problema è proprio questo, è che non riesce a mentire e quindi dice sempre la verità!



L uomo onesto è apprezzato...


----------



## Tachidoz (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Vabbè ha detto che la moglie ha tradito. Una sposata che va con altri può essere considerata zoccola. Un pò come quando un uomo tradisce ed è considerato stronzo. Non si tratta di sessismo, ma di parità di condizioni.


Assolutamente no. Una sposata che va con altri è una che tradisce, punto. Così come lo è un uomo, conosco stronzi fedelissimi. 

Una zoccola è colei che la da in cambio di un tornaconto, una convenienza, un vantaggio...materiale o immateriale che sia.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Direi che è civettuola, quindi le occasioni le capitano. Tra tante occasioni prima o poi si cede!


Esattamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Hai postato questa storia? Ho letto solo i tuoi post in questo 3d, riguardanti il tuo amico











						La mia storia
					

Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente : sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e...




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## bull63 (30 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo farò.
> 
> C'è però una cosa che me le fa girare, e cioè che lei è straviziata dal marito, oltre che - va da sè - amatissima.
> E io non riesco a sopportare che - nonostante viva tra gli agi più esagerati (vacanze, vestiti, ristoranti, colf, casa super) lo ripaghi in questo modo.


Per questo lo tradisce, si è prostrato ai suoi piedi e lei si è montata la testa. E' convinta che il marito non se ne accorgerà mai e comunque ne peggiore dei casi la perdonerebbe. Hanno un rapporto squilibrato e lei lo equilibra incontrando altri maschi.
Condivido il consiglio di farti i cazzi tuoi, in fondo al tuo amico sta bene cosi,


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Settembre 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Per questo lo tradisce, si è prostrato ai suoi piedi e lei si è montata la testa. E' convinta che il marito non se ne accorgerà mai e comunque ne peggiore dei casi la perdonerebbe. Hanno un rapporto squilibrato e lei lo equilibra incontrando altri maschi.
> Condivido il consiglio di farti i cazzi tuoi, in fondo al tuo amico sta bene cosi,


Il mio amico - nel frattempo - ha pensato bene di farsi I cazzi suoi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio amico - nel frattempo - ha pensato bene di farsi I cazzi suoi


E ha fatto bene...
La sua prostata ringrazia


----------



## bull63 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a te piace essere definito in modo offensivo dalla tua compagna con complicità con un'altra donna?
> Può essere maiale, fallito, imbecille, a tua scelta.
> Non credo proprio che essere offesi dalla persona con cui abbiamo fatto figli sia accettabile.


Preservare i figli dalle dispute dei genitori è obbligatorio ma questo non mi limita nel giudizio del coniuge.


----------

